# Satellite+ Club: Showcase your Current Sat+ Tank! Links to journals & more!



## Brian_Cali77

I'm currently planning a new build with my Sat+ fixtures... Hopefully I'll get that underway before the end of the year. 

For now... here's my Sat+ on my 26g tank. And then for kicks, I wanted to see how it would look suspended over an ADA 60-F. 



















Two Sat+ lights on my new 60P.... It's been a month since planting. Amazing growth and lots of pearling! (Updated Pics 10/28/13)! 
I should be getting around 72+ PAR. Let's see what that can do. I'm excited... these are awesome lights, no doubt!


----------



## jpappy789

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=412146&highlight=

My 20 long


----------



## lamiskool

Heres my journal show casing all my tanks, my 55 gallon tank which holds my most beautiful fishes uses the Current LED+ which makes all the colors on the fish pop like never before!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=404649

Heres a video of the lights in action, crappy Iphone video so doesnt do the light fixture justice at all.





And heres a photo of the tank in my favorite setting, Dawn/Dusk


----------



## Thomas.w

*90g planted community low light 1 Sat+ Led*


----------



## Thomas.w

feels kinda cool seeing my name in the list of journals!:icon_eek: Thanks Brian. I will have to get more pics together for a proper journal..:icon_smil


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Haha... no problem. I'll update the link when you get it underway. Thanks for participating! Nice pictures, BTW!


----------



## londonloco

I have three of these fixtures and love them. Two are on 20g longs, one is on a 75g, all plants are doing fine.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

londonloco said:


> I have three of these fixtures and love them. Two are on 20g longs, one is on a 75g, all plants are doing fine.


Care to share pictures and/or links to the builds? Thanks for sharing your experience! :smile:


----------



## KTern

Here a pic of my tank about a few weeks ago before I added more plants. I love the color and the shimmer


----------



## Brian_Cali77

@KTern - That's a sweet looking piece of Manzanita DW you have there. I like that Anubias sp. Petite you added to it too. I think it would look cool if you added some nice stones around the base. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## londonloco

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Care to share pictures and/or links to the builds? Thanks for sharing your experience! :smile:


Don't have a build, my pics are not good. But here is my 75g tank today:





all low light plants, only been a month, so far so good, new growth, slow, but decent.


----------



## jpappy789

All such great tanks!


----------



## Jahn

Here's our family tank as of today, with the Freshwater + in Yellow High Light plant growth mode, and a custom deep blue in our memory bank, and our journal, which has the LED introduced around the middle!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=320730


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Wow Jahn, that's a beautiful setup! The reds really pop in those photos!


----------



## Vermino

love the sig Brian (just came on here to give you kudos on it)


----------



## PeterN1986

20g high:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Vermino said:


> love the sig Brian (just came on here to give you kudos on it)


Thank you brotha, glad you like it! And thanks for all the contributions of information on this lighting system and ramp timers.


----------



## Vepr

My 7 gallon with a SAT + on it.


----------



## zackariah

Here's my 60g. Love this light I have one on my 20g that I breed rams in as well.


----------



## Jahn

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Wow Jahn, that's a beautiful setup! The reds really pop in those photos!


Thanks! The Red Temple really does add that dash of flavor to it!


----------



## Coryluv

Here is my latest pic of my tank with my Current Satellite+ FW LED. I've had the lighting unit for about three months. I love it. My plants grow like crazy. I just trimmed and replanted the ludwigia on the right, but I know I need to thin out the dwarf sag. I've got more bacopa australis than I know what to do with. This picture was taken while running the 1st dynamic cloudy day setting.


----------



## Coryluv

Looks like I can only upload one pic per post from my iPad. Here is a different angle and using the dawn lighting. These are just phone pics so forgive the quality, please.


----------



## londonloco

Great tank, how many gallons?


----------



## Coryluv

londonloco said:


> Great tank, how many gallons?


Thanks. 29 gallons. it is my first planted tank.


----------



## AUvet14

This used to be my 30 gallon high light tank. I got tired of all the intensive maintenance, so I got a Satellite LED+ and now i'm growing crypts, anubias, congo fern, and some moss. I have changed the title of my 30 gallon high tech journal and started journal entries about the rescaped lower light version under the Satellite+.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

AUvet14 said:


> This used to be my 30 gallon high light tank. I got tired of all the intensive maintenance, so I got a Satellite LED+ and now i'm growing crypts, anubias, congo fern, and some moss. I have changed the title of my 30 gallon high tech journal and started journal entries about the rescaped lower light version under the Satellite+.


Sweet looking photo! I like the idea of low maintenance once in awhile. I'm a little biased to high tech, but you made a very compelling low tech build there. There's a good amount of contrasts and the colors pop well, especially with that black background. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AUvet14

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sweet looking photo! I like the idea of low maintenance once in awhile. I'm a little biased to high tech, but you made a very compelling low tech build there. There's a good amount of contrasts and the colors pop well, especially with that black background. Thanks for sharing!


Well this is still sorta a semi-high tech tank. I'm still running CO2 at 30ppm, and instead of fertilizing the water column, i'm doing substrate tabs once monthly. This is about a month and a half of growth. I loved my high light tank, but my clinical rotation schedule didn't always provide me the time to do the necessary maintenance when it needed to be done, mainly sticking to the strict fert schedule and trimming every week always made a mess and was time consuming. It ended up getting neglected. There's more room for error with this set up right now, not to mention fewer raging algae problems. I can now look at my aquarium without thinking about all the maintenance i need to do on it, which is a nice feeling, especially when I have boards coming up to worry about studying for.


----------



## Current USA

Wow! Beautiful tanks all! Thank you for starting such a great community focused on the Satellite plus brian!


----------



## Steb

Wow great idea cant wait to see some off the tanks out there with this light. Mine is a work in progress and i dont want to share really...lol but I will post a vid for a shot at a timer! Do we post are pics/vids on this thread for the contest or the one that linked me to here?


----------



## AUvet14

For a shot at the Ramp timers, post to http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4218073&posted=1#post4218073

I just got a Sat+ in today for my 10 gallon PFRS tank. It's not my "show" tank by any means, but I'll still post a photo. It's spent 7 months under a 15W T8. I put the Sat+ on and WOW! So much brighter, better color spectrum, and better distribution of light because of the way the T8 was mounted on the tank vs how the Sat+ rests on the rim, no hood necessary.


----------



## AUvet14

10 gallon PFRS tank, now under a Sat+. I need to scrape some algae off the sides and wipe off the front glass, but you get the idea. Just a quick cell phone pic.



My two Sat+ tanks, side by side.


----------



## zodduska

Count me in! Just set this up Friday (8/30), very excited for it to fill in.




























Viewable from both sides, this side is coming up the stairs into my apartment


----------



## Brian_Cali77

WOW!!! Now that's some serious eye-candy! Great work on that tank, zodduska! The colors really pop and good choice on the stones! I'm sure the RGB's help make the reddish hue on them just glow. What kind of stones are those anyway? 

You should make a journal on this build so I can link to it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zodduska

Thank you! I was a member here years ago but I had given up the hobby until I saw that this LED+ and tank combination, they just seem made for each other and I could no longer resist. The rock is petrified wood. :smile:

Edit: I'll make a journal soon!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

That petrified wood is gorgeous! That's my first time seeing it. Where did you get it, if I may ask? 

Anyway, I look forward to the journal... LMK! Oh, and WELCOME BACK to the hobby!


----------



## Coryluv

I cleared out some of the dwarf sag yesterday. I like having some open space again. I replanted the ludwigia on the left. The sand is clean except for pond snail shells that had been trapped under the dwarf sag. Hopefully I can get them on the next vac in a few days. The ruffle sword is sending up another leaf.

I took this because I was enjoying the dawn lighting so much. The pristellas schooled up nicely for me . It hard to capture in a photo, but they really shine silver under this light when they are swimming up front.


----------



## zodduska

Brian_Cali77 said:


> That petrified wood is gorgeous! That's my first time seeing it. Where did you get it, if I may ask?
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to the journal... LMK! Oh, and WELCOME BACK to the hobby!


Thanks.  I bought the petrified wood at Aquarium Adventure, at Petland spin off chain in Bolingbrook IL during a 50% off sale, I made sure to grab all the small pieces they had. It's pretty common and not outrageously expensive, if you can't find any locally I know it's sold on Ebay.

Here's a link to my Journal
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4222945#post4222945


----------



## Coryluv

zodduska said:


> Thanks.  I bought the petrified wood at Aquarium Adventure, at Petland spin off chain in Bolingbrook IL during a 50% off sale, I made sure to grab all the small pieces they had. It's pretty common and not outrageously expensive, if you can't find any locally I know it's sold on Ebay.
> 
> Here's a link to my Journal
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4222945#post4222945


My brain kept reading drift wood. I finally got it. Petrified wood. No wonder it looks so cool. Beautiful tank.


----------



## idleivey

I love this light!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Another fantastic looking 12L w/ a Sat+! Thanks for sharing! Now I see why zodduska named his thread "A Match Made in Heaven" -- the Sat+ looks perfect for a 12L. Now I want a 12L (must resist an impulse buy)! haha


----------



## zodduska

Definitely! Great looking tanks guys!


----------



## Current USA

Wow! this tank is awesome! can't wait till it fills in!



zodduska said:


> Count me in! Just set this up Friday (8/30), very excited for it to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewable from both sides, this side is coming up the stairs into my apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current USA Freshwater LED+ and Mr Aqua 12g Long - YouTube


----------



## zodduska

I love this light, last night I made my first custom setting - a nice warm temp with the blue diode dialed down.. Really makes the green and reddish orange pop.

Thanks!


----------



## samwoo2go

Just got my LED+ in. Extra awesome for me since I only have a 2 1/8" clearance for lights. So with the LED+, not only does the light fit, the sensor also fits with 3/4" clearance left.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

@sam - wow...that tank and light just about clears that. Glad you found a solution that works. It must be difficult to clean and get in your tank though? Anyway...thanks for sharing and welcome to the club!


----------



## MissileBear

I run a 36"-48" model over each of my 40 gallon breeder emersed tanks. Very impressed with this fixture, and the plants are loving them as well.


----------



## Zimmanski

Love this fixture so far, just got it in last night so havent had enough time to monkey around with it but so far Im impressed. On a larger tank like mine (75) I dont see it doing much for plant growth, but I am amazed at how it brings out the colors. with just this light you can clearly see how well it brings out the yellows and blues on my angels as well as the reds and greens from the plants. Very satisfied with this purchase. Tank needs a good trim and cleaning up of the plants but hope you enjoy the pic


----------



## Aquatic Delight

*great club!*

here is mine on my 40b Hillstream/boreno loach tank

http://youtu.be/uSRMTHeIVgM


----------



## zodduska

Great tanks guys, welcome to the club! 

cross posting this from my journal thread I think some might enjoy the pics and video. 

photo update, 13th day. 














































I used AnotherHobby's tip of turning off the filter for a while to allow for cleaner full tank shots and had some nice pearling. Here's a quick video of the rainbows playing in it.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

zodduska said:


> I think some might enjoy the pics and video.


I certainly do! Those are some top-notch photos!!! Love the video too... Thanks for sharing! Those rainbows swim so gracefully. I've never kept that species before. I might just have to someday.


----------



## zodduska

Thank you! The Rainbows are really cool, I love the displaying they do when they pop their fins out they look awesome.. kind of a sleeper fish.


----------



## fishtank

wow some great tanks. Hopefully mine might turn out something like these. Here is mine. First attempt at planted, day 9 of tank.


----------



## jpappy789

Good lord there are some nice Sat+ tanks here!


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Love the look of these. Would love a 12" model!


----------



## chrispena33

Just ordered mine today!


----------



## jpappy789

Hmm...best I can get with a phone camera :icon_conf


----------



## JEden8

I'm a little overdue for uploading some pics in the group. Here's a shot of my 90 gallon aquarium with the 48" LED+. Absolutely love this light!


----------



## biglos201

*Ram Breeding*



zackariah said:


> Here's my 60g. Love this light I have one on my 20g that I breed rams in as well.


I just got this light myself and since then my bolivian rams have been laying eggs like hot cakes. The last few times were a failure, what can I do to help the breeding process be more successful? :red_mouth


----------



## biglos201

*My 36G Sat+ setup with pics and questions! before and after too!*

Hey Everyone! 

Here's a photo of my 36G planted, I just upgraded to the Sat+ a few weeks ago , did a gravel change and added new plants. Is one good enough for this 36G bowfront? Its got a 20inch depth. Any info would be great, I've also got the CO2 setup ready to go. Since it's only been about 2 weeks since I have gotten the plants, when do you think is a good time to start the Co2? Should I do it right away or give the plants some time to adjust to the new tank? However I do see some new growth already with minimal dosing of excel and comprehensive. 

Here's a photo of my tank now complete and setup! 









Here's a album of my before and after from the light/gravel change ENJOY!
http://imgur.com/a/5vZFU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

jpappy789 said:


> Hmm...best I can get with a phone camera :icon_conf


Wow that DW is boss!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

JEden8 said:


> I'm a little overdue for uploading some pics in the group. Here's a shot of my 90 gallon aquarium with the 48" LED+. Absolutely love this light!


Nice scape too... everything flows nicely in your choice of plants. Great work!


----------



## pandacory

Question for everyone's favorite light...

Is it timer compatible? So can i leave it "on" according to the remote and let a plug timer switch it on and off?

Can i set up a light sequence, then plug it into a timer and let it run beginning to end?

I like the features, just not clear to me if this has the set and forget feature i need, given i work full time.


----------



## jpappy789

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Wow that DW is boss!


Thanks, I'm mostly glad it decided to sink on its own but I think it's a good centerpiece for the jungle look I'm trying to achieve. 



pandacory said:


> Question for everyone's favorite light...
> 
> Is it timer compatible? So can i leave it "on" according to the remote and let a plug timer switch it on and off?
> 
> Can i set up a light sequence, then plug it into a timer and let it run beginning to end?
> 
> I like the features, just not clear to me if this has the set and forget feature i need, given i work full time.


It is timer compatible from an on/off standpoint...however you cannot currently program any specific sequence of settings with a timer. Whatever setting is running when the light turns off is what will be remembered when the timer turns it back on. 

The programmable aspect will only work once Current releases the new timers. Hence why so many of us are waiting for the winners to be announced. If you want more info on what the timers can do, take a look here or read through some of the previous Sat+ threads (I don't have them on hand otherwise I'd link them too)

You do have four options to set as favorites on the remotes if you want to play around with the different colors, but that is only via the remote.


----------



## pandacory

thanks!

Can these lights be daisy chained together for a single controller to control multiple lights?

Is there a common combination of this light with another? Satellite+ for effect, other fixture for output sort of thing? 20Par over a 24" tank seems pretty low, especially as you plant away from the center-line of the fixture.


----------



## jpappy789

I can only assume since each fixture has an IR receiver that they would respond simultaneously to one remote. But maybe someone running multiple can help.

In terms of PAR, I do not think these lights were designed to be used in the typical high tech setting which is probably why Current has a more plant-specific LED fixture in the works. Most planted tanks using just one of these fixtures are usually not that deep either. 

I've seen people combine them with higher output LEDs, but if you look on the first page Brian is running two Sat+'s on a 21" tall tank that seems to be doing well. There's also a picture in the sponsor forum of an 18" tank growing HC...


----------



## Land_lubber

Hi all,
Just joined the club and really love this light. I have two over my tank so to the above question yes one remote will control both lights if you have the IR sensors close together. However sometimes I will have to push the button twice for both of them to switch to whatever mode I want.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Welcome aboard Land_lubber! You have any pics of your setup you care to share? And wow... Sat+ lights in New Zealand?


----------



## Land_lubber

Yeah I had to order them from the US roud: I know of one other person that has them over here as well. No pics of my tank as of yet, it just has a few plants in at the moment cause I've just gone back to freshwater from marine. I'm getting a whole lot more plants this weekend and will get some fish as well then I will post some pics


----------



## jpappy789

The club is global!


----------



## Land_lubber

jpappy789 said:


> The club is global!


roud:


----------



## londonloco

I just set up this Mr. Aqua 12g long:



I'm using Amazonia, it will be 6-8 weeks before I can add any fish. Thinking ember tetra's and a few panda cory's.....


----------



## londonloco

jpappy789 said:


> .....The programmable aspect will only work once Current releases the new timers. Hence why so many of us are waiting for the winners to be announced.....


What is this "waiting for the winners to be announced" ???
Where do I sign up?


----------



## jpappy789

londonloco said:


> What is this "waiting for the winners to be announced" ???
> Where do I sign up?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=420561&highlight=

All you need to do is post pictures of setups using a Sat+ and you are entered into the contest for the dual/pro. The winner for the ramp timer has already been announced.


----------



## Thomas.w

First pic is an update 9/14/13 second pic is the day I installed my sat plus 8/9/13


----------



## stemhead

Hey guys, I just got the sat+ fixture and love it. Have any of you added one of the sat+ flex strips to the fixture? I'm thinking that would be an efficient and relatively cheap way to bump up the lighting while maintaining the features of the sat+.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Just got my ADA 60P in last week. I'm going to start a new build thread soon rocking two Sat+ fixtures on it! Threw on a black background so that colors pop even more :wink:

With 2 Sat+ lights, I should be getting around 72+ PAR. Let's see what that can do. I'm excited... these are awesome lights, no doubt! 

Sorry for the crappy pic... I'll get better ones up when the build starts.


----------



## bettaplatyaddict

Current+ and ray2 on here


----------



## thedirtydaniel

I have one on my Spec V. I dig it. Sorry that my ratchet cube is in the way. Haha


----------



## Brian_Cali77

@ thedirtydaniel -- The Sat+ looks great on that nano! It fits perfectly IMO.


----------



## Thomas.w

cant wait to see the new build Brian! My plants are going nuts under this light awesome growth and my angels are laying eggs so cool!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thanks Thomas! It's good to know your plants are responding well to the light. I'm excited to get the build underway.


----------



## thedirtydaniel

Brian_Cali77 said:


> @ thedirtydaniel -- The Sat+ looks great on that nano! It fits perfectly IMO.


Thank you! I was having a really hard time picking a light out and my LFS had this dude so I snagged it. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## pink4miss

i have one on 3 of my 3 gallon betta tanks they fit perfect on mr aqua book shelf tanks, they are great for multiple tanks one remote will work them all


----------



## Brian_Cali77

pink4miss said:


> i have one on 3 of my 3 gallon betta tanks they fit perfect on mr aqua book shelf tanks, they are great for multiple tanks one remote will work them all


Beautiful tank and scape! I really like the new line of bookshelf Mr. Aqua's. If I had the room, I'd totally add one to my collection (must resist....MTS).


----------



## pink4miss

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Beautiful tank and scape! I really like the new line of bookshelf Mr. Aqua's. If I had the room, I'd totally add one to my collection (must resist....MTS).


thank you, yes they are sweet little tanks. the one problem is aquascaping is tough you dont have the depth in the smaller bookshelfs. so it makes it hard to get dimension. ive been playing around with the one tank trying to get more plants and depth. that tanks betta doesnt seem to care what you do. i have had him the longest and he is used to me changing his world around. 

i still havent figured out what these lights will grow im guessing low to med plants? but at a 7 inch depth i wonder if i could grow high light plants?


----------



## zodduska

Looks great!


pink4miss said:


> i still havent figured out what these lights will grow im guessing low to med plants? but at a 7 inch depth i wonder if i could grow high light plants?


I'd say you can


----------



## pink4miss

zodduska said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'd say you can


very nice, good to know i can grow plants that require high light. i tried baby tears and it seemed to brown out a bit and not look healthy, so i trashed it. but i dont use co2 I'm dosing florish excel and some of the other the flourish products


----------



## Brian_Cali77

zodduska said:


>


What kind of moss is that on the petrified wood?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Sup Sat+ peoples!!!

Got my 60P finally planted! 



















Keep the pictures coming and don't forget about those Ramp Timers!


----------



## jpappy789

Awesome!

Need to get an updated pic of the 20 long...and possibly save up for one to use on my 15g. The CFLs are working but the colors just aren't the same.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Finally got to touch and play with one of these at my lfs today, what a cool light. I _so_ want a 12" version.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Why get a light to fit a tank, when you can get a tank to fit a light? Haha... I see a 12g long and Sat+ in your future.


----------



## dasob85

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Why get a light to fit a tank, when you can get a tank to fit a light?


smart man


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Why get a light to fit a tank, when you can get a tank to fit a light? Haha... I see a 12g long and Sat+ in your future.


 Smart man indeed.  Actually, I've had this custom tank for years and never wound up setting it up as the perfect spot never presented itself (was living elsewhere when I had it made). It's about the same height and width dimensions as the 12g long, though, just 12" longer (48") and simply begging for a Sat +.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

That's a sweet custom tank! Ya see, if there's a will there's a way! 

Join the club my friend and let us know when the build thread starts!


----------



## jpappy789

Jack Gilvey said:


> Smart man indeed.  Actually, I've had this custom tank for years and never wound up setting it up as the perfect spot never presented itself (was living elsewhere when I had it made). It's about the same height and width dimensions as the 12g long, though, just 12" longer (48") and simply begging for a Sat +.


Woah, sweet tank! I want those dimensions.:hihi:


----------



## Mojo028

I just bought the light, and now I'm starting my build.

I will start tomorrow with the arrival of some plants, and i'll post a pic when I'm done.

My son loves to play with the remote by the way 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bud29

Mojo028 said:


> I just bought the light, and now I'm starting my build.
> 
> I will start tomorrow with the arrival of some plants, and i'll post a pic when I'm done.
> 
> My son loves to play with the remote by the way
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


I bought one today too  Utilized petco's 30% off sale.


----------



## zodduska

Jack Gilvey said:


> Smart man indeed.  Actually, I've had this custom tank for years and never wound up setting it up as the perfect spot never presented itself (was living elsewhere when I had it made). It's about the same height and width dimensions as the 12g long, though, just 12" longer (48") and simply begging for a Sat +.


Wow, that is one sweet custom tank.


----------



## hisxlency

How would you guys compare this unit to the Ray II? I like my ray but dont like the LED's dont go farther out to the edge. The remote control feature seems nice as well.

Also has anyone used one of these on a smaller nano tank? My wifes Edge is 17'ish inches and I thought maybe the smallest model just might fit


----------



## jpappy789

Much different PAR compared to the Ray II (closer to the Fugeray) at most reasonable depth measurements, which may or may not be an issue...you'll have to check and asses for your needs. 

I do like having the RGB and custom options in terms of colors though on the Sat+.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Looks like the Current Single Ramp Timer is available for retail now... 


http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...Lighting-Current_USA-CU01673-FILTACTM-vi.html


----------



## hisxlency

jpappy789 said:


> Much different PAR compared to the Ray II (closer to the Fugeray) at most reasonable depth measurements, which may or may not be an issue...you'll have to check and asses for your needs.
> 
> I do like having the RGB and custom options in terms of colors though on the Sat+.


Thanks for the info!



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looks like the Current Single Ramp Timer is available for retail now...
> 
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...Lighting-Current_USA-CU01673-FILTACTM-vi.html


It appears this wont work for my Ray II as its hard wired. Might go Sat+ just to be bale to have more control


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looks like the Current Single Ramp Timer is available for retail now...
> 
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...Lighting-Current_USA-CU01673-FILTACTM-vi.html


 One more reason to get one, _oy_...


----------



## jpappy789

Must resist impulse buy! I still have 2/3 of my tanks without fish...:icon_eek:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

*Current-USA Single Ramp Timer!*

Look what I just got!  

I think I'm going to have one Sat+ ramp Up 1 hour before the 2nd light turns on (that's on a basic timer), then ramp down 1 hour after the 2nd light turns off... Should be interesting! Once I stock my tank with fish, this should definitely minimize them getting spooked out with lights turning on/off abruptly. Automatic gentile sunrise and sunset is most appealing! 

Too bad these don't work with Finnex lights! These ramp timers are pretty nifty, I must say.  

Anyway, here's what I got... It's not as cool as the Pro Timer but it was available now and cheaper!


----------



## Dobie Swift

Hi, my name is Dobie Swift, and I just joined the club. I have a 36" Sat+ on the way.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Dobie Swift said:


> Hi, my name is Dobie Swift, and I just joined the club. I have a 36" Sat+ on the way.


Cool... welcome to the club, Dobie! Post some pics after you play with it some


----------



## Rudy

*Just bought 6 LED +*

Kens fish has the best price i've seen. Bought 6 to redo fish room


----------



## VJM

Just coughed up for my fifth Freshwater+ from Ken's Fish. I can't say enough about these lights on all of my tanks. Plants are doing great, and as a noob it is so nice to feel like at least one variable has been nailed down. 

I have journals for the 12g and 3g. The opae ula tank and the new to me 20L are going to take some time to be journal worthy, and the 8g needs a rescape since it was my first attempt at creating hills. 

Here's pics!


----------



## RWaters

VJM said:


> Just coughed up for my fifth Freshwater+ from Ken's Fish. I can't say enough about these lights on all of my tanks. Plants are doing great, and *as a noob* it is so nice to feel like at least one variable has been nailed down.
> 
> I have journals for the 12g and 3g. The opae ula tank and the new to me 20L are going to take some time to be journal worthy, and the 8g needs a rescape since it was my first attempt at creating hills.
> 
> Here's pics!


Very nice tank. Between those tanks, five Freshwater + lights and 422 forum posts, I'd say you're beyond being a noob.


----------



## mayphly

Ok! I retired my 2 archaea 18" lights for the satellite + What more can you say! What an awesome light! I have rc planes and cars. Whoa and now an rc aquarium. Very cool!


----------



## Dobie Swift

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool... welcome to the club, Dobie! Post some pics after you play with it some


It arrived today. I still don't have a box of water to suspend it over... I can't bring myself to spend $120 on a 40 Breeder that will be $40 at Petco in a month or so.

It's killing me... brand new Satellite +, a brand new Eheim 2217 and a brand new Jager 300. Torture!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Dobie Swift said:


> It arrived today. I still don't have a box of water to suspend it over... I can't bring myself to spend $120 on a 40 Breeder that will be $40 at Petco in a month or so.
> 
> It's killing me... brand new Satellite +, a brand new Eheim 2217 and a brand new Jager 300. Torture!


There's always the 12g Long...  seems to be the perfect marriage to the 36" Sat+ ... judging by these awesome 12L tanks on here so far!



mayphly said:


> Ok! I retired my 2 archaea 18" lights for the satellite + What more can you say! What an awesome light! I have rc planes and cars. Whoa and now an rc aquarium. Very cool!


Speaking of which, very nice! Welcome to wireless! All we need is an app for it now! Lol


----------



## snowmonkey

Heres my new 10G small tank with the satellite+ 

so far ive had pretty good growth from the lutea and bacopa









Lovin' the light, knew i had to get it the minute our sales rep showed it off at work.


----------



## xev11

Set up my new LED+ over my 16 gallon.


----------



## dswiese

*Finally..*

... officially joined the club last night. forgot to take pics, but will do so this weekend. 
replaced an aqueon dual t5 over a 55g. 
Love the look of it. just a tad bit brighter than the t5 i think, but that may be the t5s were pushing 8+ months of use to?


----------



## Bettafins

Add me to the list. Just received two 36" LED + on Friday. I am really impressed with these so far. Currently they are illuminating my bags of Mr Aqusoil in my empty 48g Mr Aqua tank. Lol. Pics to follow.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

dswiese said:


> ... officially joined the club last night. forgot to take pics, but will do so this weekend.
> replaced an aqueon dual t5 over a 55g.
> Love the look of it. just a tad bit brighter than the t5 i think, but that may be the t5s were pushing 8+ months of use to?


Welcome to the club! The t5's were getting a tad old, but 12 months is the going rate for them. Either way, look at the bright side, no need to replace bulbs anymore :bounce:



Bettafins said:


> Add me to the list. Just received two 36" LED + on Friday. I am really impressed with these so far. Currently they are illuminating my bags of Mr Aqusoil in my empty 48g Mr Aqua tank. Lol. Pics to follow.


Getting 2x lights was the right thing to do on a tank your size. I'm currently using 2 right now as well and getting good results, albeit being on a shallower tank. Still, you'll be pleased. Can't wait to see pics! Welcome to the club


----------



## dswiese

Does two lights put you are medium high ? Wondering how it would compare to two on a 55g


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

The advertised PAR numbers from Current are:

Depth in Inches	PAR Readings in Micromoles
12” 36
18” 28
24” 21

And the most agreed upon range for medium light PAR numbers are:
"Values between 30-80 are considered medium light." (source)

So you'd be over 40+ PAR for sure with two. 

My tank is only 14" tall that has 2x Sat+ lights, minus substrate height... so I'm getting about 72+ PAR.


----------



## Kai808

I got this light a couple of months ago. So far it has worked out for me.


----------



## cmwalters

I have a 20 gallon tall and I'm looking to get a Satellite+. The tank is 24" long, so would it be advisable to get the 18"-24" model or the 24"-36"? I have a few narrow leaf chain swords, an anubias of some sort, and a rotala indica.


----------



## Jahn

Here's a vid of mine with the cloud cover setting for the Sat+!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thanks for sharing that video, Jahn! I really like those emperor tetra


----------



## Dobie Swift

Jahn said:


> Here's a vid of mine with the cloud cover setting for the Sat+!
> 
> Symphonic Dance - Phil Keaggy - YouTube


 Great vid. And some Keaggy too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mizuhuman

cmwalters said:


> I have a 20 gallon tall and I'm looking to get a Satellite+. The tank is 24" long, so would it be advisable to get the 18"-24" model or the 24"-36"? I have a few narrow leaf chain swords, an anubias of some sort, and a rotala indica.


I suggest getting the 24"-36" model because you get more PAR.


----------



## Sierra255

Mizuhuman said:


> I suggest getting the 24"-36" model because you get more PAR.


I agree. The 24"-36" light is actually close to 24" long with legs that extend out to 36". It would give you better side to side coverage over the smaller model.


----------



## Current USA

Kai808 said:


> I got this light a couple of months ago. So far it has worked out for me.


Wow! look at the pearling! Beautiful tank Kai!


----------



## Current USA

Jahn said:


> Here's a vid of mine with the cloud cover setting for the Sat+!
> 
> Symphonic Dance - Phil Keaggy - YouTube


This is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Anybody else get a Current Single Ramp Timer yet? 

I'm really enjoying mine, you guys should get one! 

MarineDepot sold out but they're still in-stock here! 

http://www.saltwateraquarium.com/new-order-sale/recently-released/current-usa-single-ramp-timer.html


----------



## Sierra255

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Anybody else get a Current Single Ramp Timer yet?


Nope, I'm waiting on the Pro Timer. I want to be able to program the cloud and storm functions throughout the day. That would be the cat's pajamas.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Is CurrentUSA still doing the SATLED+ for plant version? How the progress going?


----------



## Christophe

Thought I'd add myself to the thread -- I'm running a 36" Current LED+ on my 40g breeder. It seems to provide reasonable light for a no-CO2 setup, my plants are doing well, and I like the controllability -- I set up an Arduino controller for mine!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Quick little YouTube vid showing my plants pearling with just a few hours under 2x Sat+ lights! I turned the filter off so you can see the bubbles flowing straight up like carbonated water 

Just did a trimming because my plants grow fast under these lights! Tank still has a ways to go. Cleaning up and growing out. Work in progress! 

Thanks guys! Keep the Sat+ love coming!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKEyX7Ta2fo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aquaticz

+1 no point in posting if you do not let us know the TANK SIZE





londonloco said:


> Great tank, how many gallons?


----------



## jpappy789

Sierra255 said:


> Nope, I'm waiting on the Pro Timer. I want to be able to program the cloud and storm functions throughout the day. That would be the cat's pajamas.


Same here...I'm patiently waiting to spend my $ there although the ramp version is still tempting...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Aquaticz said:


> +1 no point in posting if you do not let us know the TANK SIZE


Who is this directed to? LOL... you're quoting londonloco, but I don't see his post here.


----------



## londonloco

+2, waiting for the pro timer, anyone know when they are going to launch it? I'm setting up a new 75g rimless from Deep Blue and would love one SOON.


----------



## londonloco

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Who is this directed to? LOL... you're quoting londonloco, but I don't see his post here.


Her  and not sure who he was quoting.....


----------



## Brian_Cali77

londonloco said:


> Her  and not sure who he was quoting.....


My apologies. Did you post something and deleted it about tank size? Lol


----------



## londonloco

I posted on Post #72 about my 12g long.....but it specifically says 12g long. Meh.....

Does anyone know when the Pro timer will be out? I'm dying to get one, really like these lights.

Edit, np, most think I'm a he.....masculine name I guess!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

londonloco said:


> I posted on Post #72 about my 12g long.....but it specifically says 12g long. Meh.....
> 
> Does anyone know when the Pro timer will be out? I'm dying to get one, really like these lights.
> 
> Edit, np, most think I'm a he.....masculine name I guess!


I think I recall the pro should be out beginning of next year...like January or February. Too bad it's not before Xmas... I mean, what a killer 'stocking stuffer' to get, right? 

Yeah... Being that I have some Hispanic friends... "loco" is masculine, whereas "loca" is feminine in Spanish.


----------



## londonloco

JAN or FEB!!! No way. Dam, they are stupid, it would be a great stocking stuffer!

I've been told that before, loca is feminine. But the londonloco comes from:

My name is LONi
DH's name is DON
and loco cuz at the time I had 4 kids and they drove me CRAZY
actually, some days even as grown adults w/kids of their own, they still do!

My DH is londonhico....kinda cute, huh?


----------



## Saltydog33

Do any of you guys/ gals know when the planted version satellite will be released or approximate time frame?


----------



## jpappy789

Really? I thought the estimate for the Pro was in December?! Arrrgh... 

No idea on the planted Sat+, I haven't heard or seen anything other than the original announcement that it was in the works...but I haven't been looking all that closely since

@londonloco, I always thought that maybe you were just really crazy for London, England


----------



## jpappy789

Just found the posts last week about the Pro...seems like February is the estimate for when they are going to be ready for customers 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4532465&highlight=#post4532465


----------



## Saltydog33

jpappy789 said:


> Just found the posts last week about the Pro...seems like February is the estimate for when they are going to be ready for customers
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4532465&highlight=#post4532465


Man thats pretty crappy idk why they wouldnt target the holiday crowd oh well i hope its worth waiting for because well thats what im waiting for lol.


----------



## U2Kent

So I just picked up a 24" Sat+ to replace a 24" 24w T5HO I had hanging ~12" above my ADA 60p.

So far I love the light, it's certainly a full-featured, well-built light from the looks of it and at a very affordable price.

The only thing it doesn't have that sort of bummed me out on it, is the ability to ramp up/down daylights and moonlights separately. If they had put the White LED's and RGB LED's on separate power cords it seems like this would totally solve the problem.

Does anyone have an easy solve for this short of buying two lights? I'm really hoping to get by on a single light if I can achieve the growth I want. I would happily pay extra to get a Current light with this feature, especially if it means they make a premium version w/ another strip of White LED's and a way to cycle between daylight and moonlights on a timer. I'd pay $200 for that light if it didn't mean having to manage two separate light strips.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

U2Kent said:


> So I just picked up a 24" Sat+ to replace a 24" 24w T5HO I had hanging ~12" above my ADA 60p.
> 
> So far I love the light, it's certainly a full-featured, well-built light from the looks of it and at a very affordable price.
> 
> The only thing it doesn't have that sort of bummed me out on it, is the ability to ramp up/down daylights and moonlights separately. If they had put the White LED's and RGB LED's on separate power cords it seems like this would totally solve the problem.
> 
> Does anyone have an easy solve for this short of buying two lights? I'm really hoping to get by on a single light if I can achieve the growth I want. I would happily pay extra to get a Current light with this feature, especially if it means they make a premium version w/ another strip of White LED's and a way to cycle between daylight and moonlights on a timer. I'd pay $200 for that light if it didn't mean having to manage two separate light strips.


Take a look at Current's Dual and Pro Ramp Timers. They should be out soon and do just that. The Pro does even more.


----------



## U2Kent

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Take a look at Current's Dual and Pro Ramp Timers. They should be out soon and do just that. The Pro does even more.


But they won't work off of a single light, you have to have two separate lights with two separate power cables in order for either of them to work it seems.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

U2Kent said:


> But they won't work off of a single light, you have to have two separate lights with two separate power cables in order for either of them to work it seems.


Really... where did you get this info from? That would be terrible. It seemed like the Pro can control ramp up/down, dynamic modes, and moonlight.


----------



## jpappy789

U2Kent said:


> But they won't work off of a single light, you have to have two separate lights with two separate power cables in order for either of them to work it seems.


I think you may be mixing up the fact that it is capable of running two Sat+'s with the need to run two...everything I've seen says one is fine for programming ramp up/down, moonlights, etc.


----------



## jpappy789

> Ramp Timer Pro - *A full featured dual channel LED controller which allows you to program each channel for on/off time, min/max intensity, adjustable ramp up/dim down, moonlight intensity & duration and much more!* The Ramp Timer Pro features a wireless remote for programming and also has on-demand color/intensity adjustment, cloud cover, moonlight, storm modes with lightning and dusk settings. Pre-programmed lighting schedules (including two coral acclimation modes) an internal memory allow you to customize multiple lighting schedules. Each channel powers up to 60 watts at 24VDC, 30 watts at 12VDC.


http://www.current-usa.com/product-sneak-peek


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thanks for sharing that... I'm drooling over that Ramp Timer Pro!


----------



## Christophe

I don't know for sure, but it's more likely just very small copper wire. You might need to expose and solder the ends together to fix it. Got a local friend who is into electronics? If not, maybe just some local TV / small appliance repair place?

This is one of my big beefs with this light, there's no way to control it but the remote controller, and the wiring is all pretty thin. If something goes wrong, like it did here, you've got real problems.

Best of luck getting this fixed pronto!


----------



## londonloco

jpappy789 said:


> @londonloco, I always thought that maybe you were just really crazy for London, England


Just saw this! Naw, I've been to London, once, years ago, but my grandmother died and I felt compelled to come home


----------



## Current USA

Hey guys! heads up ramp timer pro is coming out soon! hmm remember the contest?!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Current USA said:


> Hey guys! heads up ramp timer pro is coming out soon! hmm remember the contest?!


Sweet! Has it been moved forward to make release before the end of year? Preferably before Xmas? Would make a great stocking stuffer!


----------



## Mizuhuman

I thought Current was planning a new light fixture? Any news about that?


----------



## U2Kent

*u2kent*



jpappy789 said:


> http://www.current-usa.com/product-sneak-peek


Okay, so I read that as each channel being a separate power supply/light bar. If that's not the case then the pro timer is exactly what I want.


----------



## U2Kent

read the response on facebook here:
https://www.facebook.com/CurrentUSA...comment_id=97347193&offset=0&total_comments=4

Even though I was asking about the Dual Timer the language they use around the Pro-Timer is the same, it's "dual-channel" which I would assume means it still needs two power cords running through it to control two lights.

If they ARE releasing another light that has the ability to work w/ the Pro-Timer on it's own then I'll be super disappointed that I just purchased the Satellite + when what I really want is something that I can set the moonlights on a separate schedule for.


----------



## zodduska

Current USA said:


> Hey guys! heads up ramp timer pro is coming out soon! hmm remember the contest?!


Nice! I read somewhere recently that it would be late February early March. Is this what you mean or has it been moved up?


----------



## londonloco

Can you give us a date the Pro Timer will be out for purchase? Please.......


----------



## jpappy789

U2Kent said:


> read the response on facebook here:
> https://www.facebook.com/CurrentUSA...comment_id=97347193&offset=0&total_comments=4
> 
> Even though I was asking about the Dual Timer the language they use around the Pro-Timer is the same, it's "dual-channel" which I would assume means it still needs two power cords running through it to control two lights.
> 
> If they ARE releasing another light that has the ability to work w/ the Pro-Timer on it's own then I'll be super disappointed that I just purchased the Satellite + when what I really want is something that I can set the moonlights on a separate schedule for.


Well that's unfortunate, I agree that the wording may actually mean you NEED to run two through the Pro...if that is the case guess I'll be switching my other tank to a Sat+ after all :icon_roll

Can we get any sort of confirmation about this? I'd like to know for sure whether the Pro can support a single fixture or not...


----------



## londonloco

I read somewhere they were "independent dual-channel", I'm pretty sure it will support one or two fixtures.......but let's get confirmation of this please.....


----------



## sheal

Hello.

This is my 20gal tank with one 24" light. I think I need another one but is doing good with one for now.


----------



## londonloco

^ +2


----------



## carlsagan89

I'm about to order my 24"-36" tomorrow 
Can't wait!


----------



## Psiorian

carlsagan89 said:


> I'm about to order my 24"-36" tomorrow
> Can't wait!


You're in for a treat!


----------



## Current USA

sneak peak of the light you've all been asking for! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=470401


----------



## carlsagan89

I'm just seeing an invoice to buy it


----------



## Current USA

just edited. sorry about that!


----------



## glennon

*My 75g with Freshwater Satellite+*










I set this up about three weeks ago now. I really like the Sat+ as well. I just got the single ramp timer and it's very convenient. I like that the light goes off and comes on gently. I am hoping to get the Pro controller at some point. I would love if my lights could dim into a sunset, then moonlights, then off. In the morning, a slow sunrise would be nice, too.

I was playing around with the custom settings last night. I am confused by the way it works. When you press the up and down arrows, I imagine you are changing the brightness of the red green, and blue. Right? The "black" arrows control the white, I think. Is that correct? So, how many times do I have to push the button to go all the way bright or off? Does holding the button down make it change rapidly?

On the presets, I like the "white" button setting because it is warmer to look at. Whereas the "yellow" button is whiter. It seems weird to me. Is that normal? Why is it set up like that? I'm under the impression that pushing the "yellow" button is the full spectrum setting which is best for plants. Is that right?

I just got some new fish, so I may post some new pics later.


----------



## furnfins

Thomas.w said:


>


I came on here to check out the Sat + light, I just have to say I love your tank, your Angels are beautiful! I'm don't own angels, is that a mostly black koi angel in one of the pix? All very nice And I love the lighting.


----------



## Thomas.w

Thanks Furfins their was 9 angels grown from nickel size to breeding adults. 4x Marbled,2x Golden Pearlscale supervail,1x Blushing, 2x Tiger Supervail, as well as brilliant rasboras,neon tetras, white cloud minnows, and crabs the angels have been traded to the LFS and I picked up some sunset platys, von rios, sword tails, and mixed platys. The tank has grown in well with the new light and I will post some pics soon as I am on the road for work.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Current USA said:


> sneak peak of the light you've all been asking for! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=470401


Heck yeah!


----------



## Terminalance

Thomas W. That is an absolutely ingenious way to house a fiddler crab. Spectacular!


----------



## Mojo028

Nothing special just my breeding/fry tank.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas.w

Terminalance said:


> Thomas W. That is an absolutely ingenious way to house a fiddler crab. Spectacular!


As much as I would love to take the credit for it they are made by Atlantis underwater islands and it like a diving bell supplied with air from my pump to keep a fresh supply and the crabs can come and go when they feel the need. I have RCC and Fiddlers in my tank and they all use it and it seems to keep them from climbing out of the tank for air. as soon as I get home from work in a week or so I will post some new pics with the new fish and some major growth with my sat+


----------



## andrewjohn007

*100 par*

3 weeks with water, 2 LED+ over 12 long


----------



## Brian_Cali77

andrewjohn007 said:


> 3 weeks with water, 2 LED+ over 12 long


That's cool... 2x Sat+ on a 12L! 100+ PAR? No wonder your rotala has nice coloring. Great work on the scape. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Psiorian

andrewjohn007 said:


> 3 weeks with water, 2 LED+ over 12 long


Whoa 2 on a 12 gal long!

Nice!


----------



## Current USA

andrewjohn007 said:


> 3 weeks with water, 2 LED+ over 12 long


The red plants look gorgeous! make sure you post it into our contest for a chance to win a ramp timer pro!


----------



## billbug68

I'm late to the party but what the heck! Rescaping my 12 long. This is my second Iwagumi in this tank, this time I'm using the Sat+ and I love it! Still messin with the hardscape.


----------



## jpappy789

Really liking these 12 longs with Sat+ roud:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

billbug68 said:


> I'm late to the party but what the heck! Rescaping my 12 long. This is my second Iwagumi in this tank, this time I'm using the Sat+ and I love it! Still messin with the hardscape.


Very nice, Bill! I like the background  The hardscape was setup cleanly... can't wait to see this planted.


----------



## billbug68

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Very nice, Bill! I like the background  The hardscape was setup cleanly... can't wait to see this planted.


Thanks, Brian! I'm diggin it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christophe

Here's my 40g breeder lit by Current Satellite LED+, at one month in.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Christophe said:


> Here's my 40g breeder lit by Current Satellite LED+, at one month in.


Looking good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## l_l_l

Just got the fixture yesterday, I am so happy about it! Can't wait to see how it does with my plants


----------



## senor0kun

Just finalized my setup this week. really loving the look of the current satellite fixture and all the color options.










Follow my progress here...


----------



## Gambs

I have a 90 gal bow that is strictly rockscape. I want to grow algae that covers the rocks. It is 24" deep. Would the satellite+ give off enough light at that depth to grow the algae. Love the lighting effects on it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indychus

Here's my 55, with a 48" Sat+ automated by Arduino.










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## NCSteve

I scored a freebie 29 from my niece and ordered a Sat+ for it. Took some plants and trimmings from my 40b. I really like the sleek look of the light.


----------



## glennon

*Update on my 75 gallon with Satellite Freshwater +*

Here's my 75 gallon semi-Amazonian tank with the Satellite Freshwater + 48" LED that's been up for about five weeks now.







The Amazon sword plants have been really taking off! The cabomba is doing well and I can see growth in all the other plants, too. I have a pretty long photoperiod so I have been getting algae, too, but nothing my otos can't handle with the help of a scraper. I'm very happy with this fixture!

Note: the fixture is so slim that you can't even see it in the picture! Sorry, Current USA!  But, I can tell you that it's there!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Great looking tanks guys!!! The last three posts look great! Keep em coming!


----------



## danstock

My 10 gallon "work in progress" with the 18" Satellite +


----------



## Gambs

Can this light grow algae on rockscape in a 24" deep tank?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

danstock said:


> My 10 gallon "work in progress" with the 18" Satellite +


Sweet setup... really diggin' that sunset!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Gambs said:


> Can this light grow algae on rockscape in a 24" deep tank?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Probably... if you run the light like 12hrs... you'd at least get algae on the tips of those rocks. You should just super glue some moss on the rocks.


----------



## Gambs

What kind of moss do you suggest? Reason why I want algae is because Mbuna are grazers. Wanted them to be able to eat the algae as it grows. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## billbug68

Run the lights long enough and you'll eventually grow something. I wouldn't worry about it, it'll happen.


----------



## stayfrosty

I want to join the club I'll put up pics later. I'm growing green spot algae I was running lights 16hrs your nitrate should be 10 for algae I think

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stayfrosty

What do you guys think? Plants are jungle vals, anubias, red cryps no ferts no co2 peacock/hap cichlid tank
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stayfrosty

I've had to cover new sprouting leaves on anubias with a fish net so they can bloom or else my fish will eat them 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswiese

any have two of these over a 55g? 
all the charts say that one is a very low light, would like to get more to low-medium light. 

not sure if adding another is too much or go with a combo of something else.


----------



## stayfrosty

I only run one led+ on my tank

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gambs

What about running 2 on a 90 gal bowfront. 24" deep. Will they produce enough light for medium light plants?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## majerah1

Just got mine today! I am loving the cloud cover. This is my first LED light system. My Macrostomas color looks great under it! Also the shimmer is shiny


----------



## Graeme Devine

Here is my 20 gallon long in a few different colors. You can check out my full tank journal here for more info. Love this light!

6500k/White










Purple










Blue










Red










Teal


----------



## NYCaqua

Nice to see several individuals have had great success with their units. I have had mines for a few months along with the timer and i really enjoy the sunrise and sunset modes. Here are some pictures of the tank


----------



## Brian_Cali77

NYCaqua said:


>










majerah1 said:


>


Great tanks you two! Thanks for sharing them with us here


----------



## Gambs

Just got the 48" plus, trying it out on my saltwater tank i just set up. Will move it to my 125 planted eventually. May have to get the marine one later for this tank. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambs

Anyone know if I can use the satellite plus on a salt tank if its live rock and fish only?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68

Gambs said:


> Anyone know if I can use the satellite plus on a salt tank if its live rock and fish only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't see why not. But if you plan on coral down the road, go for the new marine version.


----------



## vanz

I might switch out my spot light to one of these, just wondering which would be the better size for my 36" long tank though.

Is there a lot of light spill over on the 36-48? Does the 24-36 leave dark areas on the upper corners?


----------



## majerah1

I have the 36-48" on my 40 breeder. It lights the whole tank. There is some light spill but its almost like ambient lighting to me.


----------



## nicholz

Two 36 inch satellite plus and one 48 inch satellite plus on my 125
















A fugeray planted plus and the last two 20w floodlights on my 90


----------



## nicholz

Anyone here remove the legs on their fixture? I'm considering doing it because the two 36 inch fixtures would fit better and slide less.


----------



## dswiese

anyone have flicking during the dimming cycle with the ramp timer ?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=518217


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

dswiese said:


> anyone have flicking during the dimming cycle with the ramp timer ?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=518217
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, according to Current USA it happens on one of the presets but couldn't recall which preset it was. So far I have not come across the preset that does this. I mainly only use it for moonlight in the evening for a couple hours with the ramp timer and haven't witnessed it yet.


----------



## dswiese

Thanks for the update. I will hopefully get a response in their forum on which preset it is. 
Though I am using what would be the most common one (full spectrum) middle second row on the remote.


----------



## KWDavy

Quick question, want to get a satellite+ system for my new 16G (70litres) tank. It is 23.5" wide. For those of you who own the 24-36" model - would it fit on a 23.5" tank? Is that overkill and should I just get the 18-24"? I must say I do fall victim very often to "bigger is better" when it comes to kit and electronics. Your wisdom is greatly appreciated.


----------



## glennon

dswiese said:


> Thanks for the update. I will hopefully get a response in their forum on which preset it is.
> Though I am using what would be the most common one (full spectrum) middle second row on the remote.


That's strange. I use the same preset and I don't experience any flickering.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

KWDavy said:


> Quick question, want to get a satellite+ system for my new 16G (70litres) tank. It is 23.5" wide. For those of you who own the 24-36" model - would it fit on a 23.5" tank? Is that overkill and should I just get the 18-24"? I must say I do fall victim very often to "bigger is better" when it comes to kit and electronics. Your wisdom is greatly appreciated.


Get the 24-36" model. The fixture itself without legs is 23". I have it on an ADA 60P which is a tad over 23.5" long tank and it fits perfectly.


----------



## KWDavy

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Get the 24-36" model. The fixture itself without legs is 23". I have it on an ADA 60P which is a tad over 23.5" long tank and it fits perfectly.


Great! Yeah it looks perfect on your tank - like it was made to fit it. Many thanks!


----------



## senor0kun

here's mine after about 8 weeks...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Great looking tank with the Sat+, senor0kun!


----------



## daworldisblack

senor0kun said:


> here's mine after about 8 weeks...


Amazing! Got a thread for this build?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

daworldisblack said:


> Amazing! Got a thread for this build?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


It's linked to on the first page of this thread.


----------



## daworldisblack

Brian_Cali77 said:


> It's linked to on the first page of this thread.


Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetNotice

Here's mines, I love this LED. Been messing with the settings the past few hours. Just got it today no more than 5 hours ago! I bought the Satellite + and the non Satellite for the heck of it!


----------



## mikiel

Here are some shots of my tank with and without the SAT+.

Before:



























After:




































Full journal can be found here - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=531346


----------



## Brian_Cali77

SweetNotice said:


> Here's mines, I love this LED. Been messing with the settings the past few hours. Just got it today no more than 5 hours ago! I bought the Satellite + and the non Satellite for the heck of it!


Nice combination of lighting and tanks. I considered getting the all white/daylight satellite to work with a Sat+. Keep us updated on how that carpet fills in.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

mikiel said:


> Here are some shots of my tank with and without the SAT+.


Beautiful tank! I love discus! Your tank looks brighter in the before pics. But sometimes brighter isn't necessarily better. The dimmer lighting will at least help in reducing the chance for algae. Plus, the color output options on the Sat+ would help in the colors popping in those fish. That red discus looks vibrant! Great work 

Thanks for sharing! I'll add the journal link to the first page.


----------



## mikiel

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Beautiful tank! I love discus! Your tank looks brighter in the before pics. But sometimes brighter isn't necessarily better. The dimmer lighting will at least help in reducing the chance for algae. Plus, the color output options on the Sat+ would help in the colors popping in those fish. That red discus looks vibrant! Great work
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I'll add the journal link to the first page.


Thanks! I can actually make the light a decent amount brighter but I keep the lights a little lower because of the discus. They seems to dislike the extremely bright lights. The light does help to show off their colors. I will make sure to keep the journal updated!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Sup Sat+ people... finally finished the rescape of my 60P running two Sat+ fixtures! Here's a quick video of the new scape. It's cycling right now, so no fish yet. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNtrzYkxOU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

FTS and some pics having fun with the sunrise/sunset preset. The extra reddish hue has an interesting effect on the Africana substrate. Reminds me of the Sedona desert or Mars (if it could support life...haha) 


















For now, I set the Sat+ lights up with a Single Ramp Timer and a conventional timer. I'll probably switch over to the Ramp Timer Pro sometime midweek when I have more time to fiddle with setting up a good program/schedule for it.


----------



## SweetNotice

Update

First three pictures without Satellite+, last four pictures with Satellite+
My first somewhat planted tank attempt. I love this fixture!


----------



## stanjam

I have a current usa freshwater plus light on my 75 gallon planted. Also have a youtube review of it:


----------



## senor0kun

daworldisblack said:


> Amazing! Got a thread for this build?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Thanks! here it is... another 12-gallon long

Here's an updated shot...


----------



## andrewjohn007

*Houston's 12Ls*

Here is a top shot as I have suspended my lights 5" above the rim...

Glad to see the Houston 12Ls coming strong!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Great work on the 12L's, guys! More excellent examples of a 12L & Sat+ combo. I added your journals to the list. Welcome to the Sat+ Club!


----------



## Kirbybtf

I've had the light for about 6 months now and LOVE it. Here it is over my Mr aqua 7.5 bowfront & 1/2 gallon reef vase

24" fixture 
























Just transferred this tank over, so I'm still building up the plants. 
So far a few varieties of anubias, duckweed, and some hygro. 
3xCPD
3xRed belly xray tetra 
3xWhite cloud 
1xOld man Betta (been with me through 8 tanks so far) 
2xGold mystery snail 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## U2Kent

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sup Sat+ people... finally finished the rescape of my 60P running two Sat+ fixtures! Here's a quick video of the new scape. It's cycling right now, so no fish yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNtrzYkxOU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> FTS and some pics having fun with the sunrise/sunset preset. The extra reddish hue has an interesting effect on the Africana substrate. Reminds me of the Sedona desert or Mars (if it could support life...haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I set the Sat+ lights up with a Single Ramp Timer and a conventional timer. I'll probably switch over to the Ramp Timer Pro sometime midweek when I have more time to fiddle with setting up a good program/schedule for it.


I'm really curious to hear what your experiences are with the ramp timer pro. I have a 60p with a single Sat+ on it and if I could just figure out a way to put these lights on a day/night rotation to utilize the full range of the moonlights I'd probably go ahead and get a second fixture. I feel like they really limited themselves by not giving us a way to program a night cycle w/ full customizability over the moonlights.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

U2Kent,

Sorry, bro.. I haven't had a chance to mess with it. School started up for me and I've just been busy as heck. But I'll try to set it up ASAP. Hopefully by early next week.


----------



## green18

Can anyone with 2 fixtures tell me how the dynamic effects worked out? I really enjoy cloud cover on my one but are you better off running one cloud and one regular or do they sync pretty well? Contemplating a second light for coverage and a slight par boost.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I have two on my 60P, works well together. 1 remote controls both lights. I usually have both on the same setting during my photoperiod times. Outside of that, I'll run one on a dim mode for viewing rather than growing. I've had two on a cloud cover setting before, it syncs pretty well. Running one on regular and the other on a cloud mode isn't that noticeable...although it adds a slight boost in light less than running both at full strength. So basically, having two gives you many options, combinations, and light intensities. I recommend it.


----------



## green18

I appreciate it! With 18 inches front to back I really need 2 for the spread anyways I was just debating whether to cheap out or get the same light. Thanks!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

green18 said:


> I appreciate it! With 18 inches front to back I really need 2 for the spread anyways I was just debating whether to cheap out or get the same light. Thanks!


What size tank is this? Will you be injecting co2?


----------



## green18

I haven't decided on the co2. It is a 27 cube so 20x18x18 with about 16 inches light to substrate. Was hoping to be able to get the tank low to moderate depending on proximity to the lights which I plan to place right next to each other. 

I can easily whip up some diy for this tank if necessary but I should be mostly low lighting even with 2 fixtures, don't you think?


----------



## kman

green18 said:


> I haven't decided on the co2. It is a 27 cube so 20x18x18 with about 16 inches light to substrate. Was hoping to be able to get the tank low to moderate depending on proximity to the lights which I plan to place right next to each other.
> 
> I can easily whip up some diy for this tank if necessary but I should be mostly low lighting even with 2 fixtures, don't you think?


Two Sat+ at 16" will definitely put you into medium lighting, not low. PAR for one 18" fixture at 16" is approx 32 (low edge of medium), but with two you're looking at PAR 64, solidly medium. As I understand it, at least. I would think you'll need co2 at that level.


----------



## green18

Thanks for the feedback. I didn't think the second fixture would double the par as much as it would give a slight boost depending on overlap. I also really like the orange button setting which I assume is lower par than yellow. Maybe I just need to get a par meter and dial back if needed.


----------



## kman

green18 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I didn't think the second fixture would double the par as much as it would give a slight boost depending on overlap. I also really like the orange button setting which I assume is lower par than yellow. Maybe I just need to get a par meter and dial back if needed.


Brian has 2, and counts his PAR at 72 at 12" (each is PAR 36 @ 12").


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Since we're on the subject of PAR. I wonder if the PAR numbers are even accurate? I recall seeing a thread in the Finnex sponsor forum about PAR numbers for the Planted+ Fugeray. Something along the lines that they can't get accurate PAR numbers because DIY PAR meters, along with APOGEE PAR meters can't accurately read the red wavelength and that a very expensive LiCor PAR Meter would be needed. So with that said, since there are some reds in the Sat+, I wonder if the PAR data is close to accurate? 

Either way, and bottom line... I think I'm getting phenomenal growth with two of them on my 60p. Not only are the red plants getting red, but the carpeting plants are staying nice a low, crawling rather than reaching vertically.


----------



## green18

Interesting you bring that up Brian...I was thinking the exact same thing! It may not be drastic but I would expect the same increase the planted+ gets over the ray. Either way thanks so much everyone for the feedback. I ordered a second 18 inch satellite. I figure I can adjust between low and medium to suit my needs. Your tank sealed the deal. I also have to note my acrylic clear piece keeps falling out and current has been really responsive in communication and that helps.


----------



## Notorious93

Anyone know par from around 7"? Want to out this over my 12 gallon long but don't know if u need one or two


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Notorious93 said:


> Anyone know par from around 7"? Want to out this over my 12 gallon long but don't know if u need one or two


Take a look at the first post in this thread. There are a bunch of links to journals with 12g Longs with the Sat+. Given that the tank is fairly shallow, all use 1 Sat+ effectively over that footprint. Don't know the PAR but it's in the miedium range I imagine.


----------



## Gambs

125 South American tank using the usa current plus. love this light. right now i just have one over the center of the tank. will be getting a 2nd so i will have better coverage.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JEFF9922

Here is my 20g high nothing special hope this light helps my plants fill in running a 24 ".
one thing I was wondering about my sensor dosent look like the ones seen in other videos its looks like more of a small plug with a small black lens on it anybody else have this


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I believe Current altered the design a bit. I have a newer unit that replaced an old one that got damaged. The new one, as with yours, has a different IR receiver and different plug/transformer. 

I like the newer receiver because it's not as apparent, so it's easier to hide.


----------



## JEFF9922

ok thats what I thought because it works , and since this is my first sat + whats the best setting for plant growth ? full spectrum? or just the 6500k whites


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Full spectrum or orange are my preferred.


----------



## green18

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Full spectrum or orange are my preferred.


+1

I love the way the orange setting looks with my petrified wood scape…really brings out some color from the rocks.


----------



## kman

Ah, almost forgot this thread, and now that I my tank is finally getting up and running, here are the obligatory photos (I need to take some with something better than my cellphone):



















Satellite+ (24") with Single Ramp Timer.


----------



## U2Kent

Hey Brian, still interested to hear if you were able to get the two lights automated w/ the Ramp Timer Pro or not? I'm itching to get more light on my 60p but I don't want to pull the trigger on a second Current light until I know if I can get the moonlights turning on/off w/ the timer.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Sorry guys.. I'm getting close to finals and I just haven't had any time. Finals are over on the 4th, so I'll set it up right after that.


----------



## Argusi

Oh yes. Love these lights! Here's my first attempt at a planted tank. It's a low tech, low light 10 gallon I started in December. Right now it's a grow out tank for a 55 gallon I'm planning to get wet in a few weeks. There's ~17 different plant species in there. Going to put LED PLus lights (48") in the 55 also. Can't wait to see the new lights that will be coming out.


----------



## nwr2339

Quick question, Would two of the 36" Sat+ be enough for a med-low light 65gallon 24" deep planted tank dosing excel?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I want in on this club!!!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Argusi said:


> Oh yes. Love these lights! Here's my first attempt at a planted tank. It's a low tech, low light 10 gallon I started in December. Right now it's a grow out tank for a 55 gallon I'm planning to get wet in a few weeks. There's ~17 different plant species in there. Going to put LED PLus lights (48") in the 55 also. Can't wait to see the new lights that will be coming out.


Looking good... welcome aboard! Thanks for sharing the pic. We look forward to seeing your 55, too


----------



## Brian_Cali77

nwr2339 said:


> Quick question, Would two of the 36" Sat+ be enough for a med-low light 65gallon 24" deep planted tank dosing excel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You'll be around 40 PAR, so you'd be in the lower part of medium light. You'll be able to grow a good amount of plants with that. Excel would get costly after a while in a tank that size. I recommend researching the use of Glut in lieu of it.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

FlyingHellFish said:


> I want in on this club!!!!


Soon :wink:


----------



## Brian_Cali77




----------



## kman

Hey Brian, do you think I'll need a second Sat+ once I add co2, or can I get away with just the one?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Two works wonders.. that's why I use them. Increased PAR, more uniform light coverage from front to back, and I stagger them with timers to have gradual light intensities. I'm growing difficult plants with no problems. I almost have a fully grown in UG carpet in about a month. In my old scape, 2 Sat+ lights grew my HC Cuba with no issues, too. It was adequate lighting because the HC crawled low rather than trying to reach for the light. I recommend it.


----------



## nwr2339

Brian_Cali77 said:


> You'll be around 40 PAR, so you'd be in the lower part of medium light. You'll be able to grow a good amount of plants with that. Excel would get costly after a while in a tank that size. I recommend researching the use of Glut in lieu of it.


If I was to use the two fixtures would it still be necessary to hang them above the tank?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I wouldn't hang them.. you'll get even less light (PAR).


----------



## t2ak

Good news everyone!










Sent using these stoopid hooves..


----------



## Brian_Cali77

^^ nice! So it's called "pro" ...


----------



## t2ak

I guess so. I'm a little frustrated that two months after I get the sat + i hear about this. I may still sell mine and go with Build My LED or Finnex instead of getting a second one. im looking for MED-HIGH light. I'm very impatient when it comes to waiting for things like this.

I love this light but I'm scratching my head wondering why they offer all these wonderful features with no way to automate them.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I can understand your argument in wanted more... that's human nature. We simply *want more* and it's hard to be happy with what we have. But honestly, what other LED's in the market today that offer this much customization, sleek form factor, proven results, and hit a valued price point other than these lights? I don't know the "Sat+ Pro's" price point yet, but if it's in-line with the Sat+ we have today, but priced a bit more because you get more (PAR), then I'm all for it. Sure you can add Apex controllers to other lights or do DIY coding to get an Arduino controller to do things for you, but that's more for people with deep pockets or like to tinker with code. I hate coding to be honest... gives me a headache. I like plug-n-play at an affordable price. 

Prior to the Sat+, we had very 1 dimensional LED lights that didn't do anything but be one color (not even full spectrum) and turn on and off. Maybe you'll get moonlights in it if you're lucky. But with these Sat+ lights, albeit not fully automated, there's some considerable flexibility and the ability to add ramp timers or conventional timers to offer "enough" automation for me. Plus, with the added wireless remote, we can still be lazy and change settings from the comfort of our couch. I guess my hand will lose some exercise if the light was 'fully automated.' I'm sure the future will give us more automation, and I welcome that. But I'm not frustrated in the slightest because I get the most flexibility (for the money) out of my Sat+ lights right now than I ever had with other (shall go un-named) popular offerings. I'd consider the Sat+ Pro simply because I'm interested in suspending the light over my 60P, so I get that unobstructed top view, too. We'll see...


----------



## t2ak

I'm still up in the air about it. I completely agree with you about the light. I didn't mean to come off sounding like I was knocking the sat +. I will probably wait until they unveil the pro and go from there.

This is why I hate buying electronics lol.

Sent using these stoopid hooves..


----------



## Chris_Produces

Just got my 1st Sat +. So far it looks great. I'm running it alongside a Aqueon Modular LED fully maxed with 3 strips all day white. I can already see the pink coming back to my Rotala! Terrible iPhone pics but more coming soon.


----------



## zackariah

Quick question. I have two 48" sat+ on my 70g that is 22" tall. My co2 is as high as I can put it without gassing my fish. Is it possible to add the upcoming pro fixture with out having algae problems?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

It would probably be equivalent to running a 4 bulb t5ho on that tank.


----------



## zodduska

Anyone else suspend their Sat+?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

zodduska said:


> Anyone else suspend their Sat+?


Awesome setup. Love the suspended Sat+ on that tank... and nice scape!

Edit: did you remove the legs somehow? How did you attach it to the fixture/conduit?


----------



## zodduska

Thanks Brian! Yes, I removed the legs, two screws on each side and the end caps come off with the legs, there's a small plastic piece clipped on each end of the wire legs which snaps off allowing the legs to slide all the way out. The end with the cables coming out had some epoxy and had to be worked back and forth a bit to get it off, it was a little tough and I did end up with some minor cracks in the plastic end cap. Connecting it to the conduit I'm using 8lb fishing line, looped around small black fishing swivels which clip onto eyelet bolts on the conduit. The fishing line is fed into each hole where the feet used to go and tied to small fishing weights on the inside. So each side the line comes down like an upside down V. I measured and tied the line carefully to make sure it would stay level.. That was a real pain in the rear. 

The light now sits 4" above the rim, about 10-11" from the substrate. Hopefully it's still enough PAR at full spec.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Awesome... I've always wondered about ways to suspend the light, even if it's only a little bit to preserve some (much needed) PAR. I might switch my Ray 2 on my 60F for a Sat+ so your write-up comes in handy... Thanks! Keep us updated on how it's working for you and if your plants are responding well.


----------



## Ckalisz

I'm getting the 48" fixture today (HURRY UP FED EX) I was wondering if you all think I'll need a glass top with it? I plan on setting it directly on my 55g tank.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Hi Ckalisz, congrats on the new light. You don't need a glass top unless you want one. There's advantages and disadvantages to going either way. Having a glass top helps with evaporation and fish jumping. On the flip side, using a top can reduce PAR if the glass isn't cleaned regularly.


----------



## Ckalisz

Ok, I'm officially a user now. My 48" is finally sitting over my 55g. I hate to say it though but I'm a bit underwhelmed. I thought it would be brighter. Right now my water is a bit cloudy due to a weeks worth of 50pwc's fighting high nitrates so I'll wait til it clears up to truly pass judgement. But let's say for the sake of conversation I was to buy a second fixture to brighten things up a bit what is the worse that could happen?

I have a low tech dosing excel n seriously considering ei for ferts. Is my only concern going to be alage due to not injecting co2? Could I combat this with different setting in the fixture?


----------



## GBRguy

I just got two for my 55 a week ago and it really makes a big difference. I had it goin like 14 hrs a day. cut it back to ten and don't see to much any more.


----------



## Ckalisz

Are u using co2?


----------



## GBRguy

no im not. I cut the times down when I noticed the algae starting to take of and now have no problems.


----------



## salix

Hello I would like to join your club, My tank is just getting off the ground and am going to take my time on this, just received my lights last week 48" sat led+ for my 33g long tank, I will post pics soon :bounce:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

salix said:


> Hello I would like to join your club, My tank is just getting off the ground and am going to take my time on this, just received my lights last week 48" sat led+ for my 33g long tank, I will post pics soon :bounce:


Very nice.. Can't wait to see pics. A 33g long is a very nice footprint. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## Thomas.w

Update on my 90g. Love this light!!




























first is before sat+, next is after notice growth, last two after dirting and black sand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Sat + came today! Finally can call myself a member of this club, have to wait for the tank to get here before photos (pairing with a 12g long). Going to go un-package and test it now ^^

*edit:*
Didn't get to open it till today (was so busy).. and I'm already disappointed! 
I opened the remote/battery insert for it as I thought the spare battery that came with the lights was one I needed to put in... well when I opened the remote the battery that was in there decided it wasn't coming out.. I'm guessing it got loose from the tray and lodged within the remote during shipping.. now I have no way to safely get the damned thing out of the remote x.x It does work the lights but I can't put the 'cover' back on now for fear of damaging the remote/battery and I fear it will be more prone to corrosion if left open (plus the battery will _eventually _die...). Contacted the seller to see if I can exchange for one that's not stuck hope they get back to me with a decent option soon.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Sorry to hear about your troubles with the remote/battery. If the seller gives you any grief, try contacting Current's customer service and open a ticket. They have great customer service.


----------



## AquaAurora

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles with the remote/battery. If the seller gives you any grief, try contacting Current's customer service and open a ticket. They have great customer service.


Good news everyone! 








My husband and his handy hands manged to get it out with a toothpick! Then put the battery in properly and tested again, everything works fine hazaah^^


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Excellent... saves you some hassle and time.


----------



## EvilFish

With 28PAR at 18 depth can I grown medium light plants?

Thanks


----------



## kman

EvilFish said:


> With 28PAR at 18 depth can I grown medium light plants?
> 
> Thanks


I think medium technically starts at 30? So not impossible, perhaps, but depending on the plant it may be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## EvilFish

I want to try:
Red Echinodorus ozelot
Asian Ambulia (Limnophila sessiliflora) 
Carolina Fanwort (Cabomba caroliniana) 
Water Hyssop, Bacopa (Bacopa monnieri) 
Creeping Ludwigia (Creeping Ludwigia)

Do I need to add ferts with this light?


----------



## jennesque

Here's my 75 gallon.. I run two of the 48" PLUS lights.  Looove them, cannot stop speaking their praise lol.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Looks good, jennesque! Using 2 when you want more growth certainly makes a difference. Thanks for sharing your nice tank!


----------



## Ckalisz

Would using two light truly double the par rate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green18

Using 2 will potentially double your coverage but to increase your par at any specific point requires the lights to overlap. I believe that is true anyway. You will get higher readings no doubt but likely not double.


----------



## EvilFish

I already have a Freshwater +, can I add additional Freshwater (not +)?

I need a little more light, but not much. If I'm right - normal Satellite freshwater has the same temp and only 40% less bright?

Thanks


----------



## Chris_Produces

I'd like to know how my Aqueon Modular LED, with 3 day white bulbs, can be brighter looking at the substrate than my Sat+??? It's only 14/15 inches from the substrate. Even looks like the spread is better. However, the Aqueon on it's own, I could never get it to grow plants at the level like I can now with Sat+ running with it.


----------



## Proteus55

I just received my new 48" Satellite; had to return the old one because the controller wasn't letting me turn off the unit from the main resets. Interestingly, the new light has a different "infrared eye" and appears ro be brighter overall in the full spectrum. I'm hoping I can plant some anacharis, hornwort, anubias, and a few swords. I'm thinking 7 hours or so on full spectrum would be about right?


----------



## Chris_Produces

Proteus55 said:


> I just received my new 48" Satellite; had to return the old one because the controller wasn't letting me turn off the unit from the main resets. Interestingly, the new light has a different "infrared eye" and appears ro be brighter overall in the full spectrum. I'm hoping I can plant some anacharis, hornwort, anubias, and a few swords. I'm thinking 7 hours or so on full spectrum would be about right?


On your old one, did it have the tiny infrared receiver or was a big dome looking one?


----------



## Proteus55

Chris_Produces said:


> On your old one, did it have the tiny infrared receiver or was a big dome looking one?


It was the big domed one you had to peel a piece of paper from. The new one is tiny. So farso good.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Proteus55 said:


> It was the big domed one you had to peel a piece of paper from. The new one is tiny. So farso good.


Awesome. I have the small one too. I was just wondering if mine is newer or old.


----------



## Proteus55

What is the best setting for growing plants? I am assuming it is the full spectrum, yellow bottom 2nd from left on bottom?


----------



## Chris_Produces

Proteus55 said:


> What is the best setting for growing plants? I am assuming it is the full spectrum, yellow bottom 2nd from left on bottom?


Depends what lighting needs your tank/plants have, but I always use full spectrum be I have a lot of high light stem plants that are reddish/pink. Also, I am growing HC and DHG so def need the highest PAR I can get.


----------



## FixxYurFace

Just received my 48" Sat+ for my 75 gallon and can't say enough good things about this unit. So many options, honestly didn't know where to start. The tank is near my bed so I plan on combining storm mp3s with the lightning feature quite a bit in the future. Was also thinking how cool all red only lights in a piranha tank would look especially at feeding time. I would suggest this to anyone looking fit the light that has nearly everything.


----------



## bpizzuto

48" Satellite + on my 100 Gallon cichlid tank. Tank is 60" long. I have been adding more Texas holey rock every weekend, I almost have it filled in.


----------



## jbig

Received my SAT+ about a week ago. Excited to be joining the club...now i just have to wait for my Mr. Aqua 12g so I can join that club too


----------



## Chris_Produces

jbig said:


> Received my SAT+ about a week ago. Excited to be joining the club...now i just have to wait for my Mr. Aqua 12g so I can join that club too


Nice man! Tell us how it does for you.


----------



## Hornet136

Hey Everyone. New to the forum. I'm currently getting ready to replace my 55g non-planted tank with a 90g and wanting to go planted. I'm going with Activ-flora substrate and just picked up a 48" satellite+. I looking to go with low light plants(maybe some medium light) and some carpeting. For now I'm not planning on setting up a CO2 system(probably will in the future) but will be dosing with excel or glut. Will one 48" work or should I pick up a second one?


----------



## kman

Hornet136 said:


> Hey Everyone. New to the forum. I'm currently getting ready to replace my 55g non-planted tank with a 90g and wanting to go planted. I'm going with Activ-flora substrate and just picked up a 48" satellite+. I looking to go with low light plants(maybe some medium light) and some carpeting. For now I'm not planning on setting up a CO2 system(probably will in the future) but will be dosing with excel or glut. Will one 48" work or should I pick up a second one?


Carpeting is generally considered nearly impossible without co2. I think a few have pulled it off, but they're very much the exception. Low light is going to make it that much more difficult...


----------



## Ckalisz

I have micro chain sword in my 55g that is spreading out pretty good now. Dunno if it would really be considered a "carpet" but I'm liking it for that purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces

Day 2 of having two Sat+ fixtures running. Link to journal below. The Rotala, Repens, DHG, and Ludwigia "Cuba" are all rescue plants. They were looking terrible and the LFS couldn't sell them so I got them all for a few bucks. Trying to bring them back to life. If you look at my 1st pic of my journal you can see where some of them started at. They've already shown much improvement. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=596586


----------



## nwr2339

I finally made the plunge. I am now part of the club. On this tank there are two 36"-48" Current Satellite Freshwater+ fixtures. I have had them going for three days now and so far so good. Ill try and keep my journal updated.


----------



## vanish

Hey guys! Working on getting my 75G converted to Planted. Have a 48" Sat+. My question to you ... is there some trick to the IR sensor? My version has the tiny sensor and I pretty much have to be 6 inches from it to trigger changes. I'm not sure if I have it oriented wrong or what?

EDIT: guess it really was orientation! I now have it flat and it is working ok. Before I was trying to point the remote at the slim end. Silly me!
EDIT 2: Sensor still seems really finnicky. Sometimes it works fine, other times it doesn't respond at all. Thoughts?


----------



## Proteus55

I had to return my 48" light because the remote wouldn't turn off certain settings (the main ones; they would just blink and stay on). Customer Service (Jeff) was very helpful and said it was a controller issue and paid for the shipping/ return; new one is fine. Very good CS. Give them a call. I know they switched from a larger flat sensor to the new small one. Mine works from several feet away regardless of orientation. Best of luck.


----------



## Current USA

Proteus55 said:


> I had to return my 48" light because the remote wouldn't turn off certain settings (the main ones; they would just blink and stay on). Customer Service (Jeff) was very helpful and said it was a controller issue and paid for the shipping/ return; new one is fine. Very good CS. Give them a call. I know they switched from a larger flat sensor to the new small one. Mine works from several feet away regardless of orientation. Best of luck.


Yea, Jeff is awesome! :icon_surp


----------



## Tihsho

So I figured I'd post up my experience and tanks on here that I have my 24" Sat+ on. In the process of picking up three 8" cubes I wanted to consolidate lighting. That said I was on the hunt for a 24" LED fixture that could support plants and had some fun features. Being a reef guy, I couldn't help but get drawn into the effects of the Sat+ so I figured why not.

The first day the light's went on:










Cube #1 as of this week:










Cube #2 as of this week (pardon the cloudy water shot):










In the first photo it looks bright. In person with the full spectrum on, it looks much dimmer than that. I cheated a bit and used this light as a supplement while running PC's over the front half of the tanks for the 2nd and 3rd pics. I'm looking to add another one, or another system to brighten up the tanks so I can get rid of the PC's that are also on there.

If Current decides to release that new light I'll most likely hop on that and put the Sat+ on my emersed grow out.


----------



## Current USA

Really love your setup! 



Archerofthemoon said:


> So I figured I'd post up my experience and tanks on here that I have my 24" Sat+ on. In the process of picking up three 8" cubes I wanted to consolidate lighting. That said I was on the hunt for a 24" LED fixture that could support plants and had some fun features. Being a reef guy, I couldn't help but get drawn into the effects of the Sat+ so I figured why not.
> 
> The first day the light's went on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cube #1 as of this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cube #2 as of this week (pardon the cloudy water shot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first photo it looks bright. In person with the full spectrum on, it looks much dimmer than that. I cheated a bit and used this light as a supplement while running PC's over the front half of the tanks for the 2nd and 3rd pics. I'm looking to add another one, or another system to brighten up the tanks so I can get rid of the PC's that are also on there.
> 
> If Current decides to release that new light I'll most likely hop on that and put the Sat+ on my emersed grow out.


----------



## freshwaterphish

So I just got the led plus and the single ramp but now im being told it wont work properly with fad on and off...suggestions opinions and feed back would be awesome. Otherwise amazons by this with that option got me for $24 smackaroos

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Thumper828

The ramp timer fades great as long as your on a full spectrum setting when it begins the fade...if you are on a cloud cover or moonlight setting it flashes the lights kinda like the lightning setting...


----------



## Tihsho

Are there multiple revisions of the Sat+? I went to go pick up another from a LFS today and noticed a 'dome' style optic around the IR receiver. The current one I have is just a little black lead that comes off the system that talks to the remote.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Archerofthemoon said:


> Are there multiple revisions of the Sat+? I went to go pick up another from a LFS today and noticed a 'dome' style optic around the IR receiver. The current one I have is just a little black lead that comes off the system that talks to the remote.


I would go exchange it for the smaller style. The "dome" IR receivers are the old manufactured fixtures.


----------



## Tihsho

I have the new style. The LFS has the old style. I hope when I order it I get the new style since I can't verify this through a web purchase.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Archerofthemoon said:


> I have the new style. The LFS has the old style. I hope when I order it I get the new style since I can't verify this through a web purchase.


Oh sorry, I assumed you got it since you said you went to the LFS to pick up another one. You could always call up the company you're purchasing from and ask them to verify it's the new style. That's a pretty simple way to find out.


----------



## freshwaterphish

I spoke with current. I to have a small little"usb" plug lookjng thing which I was told is the "new" eye for remote. No tape no mountinging material at all. And the cord isnt that long. Oh well. Guesd they couldn't afford to change the directions with pictures of different remote eye sensor lol. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Tihsho

Thanks, good to know. I like the new sensor since I can hide it without an optic that looks like a mall's PTZ security camera.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Agree just wish was longer. I wanted ti rub under in cabinet to have eye in front woth cord hidden. But wont reach. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Mojo028

These are results from switching from T5's to the satellite +.

It's only my fry and plant grow out tank so it's not a beautiful showcase tank sorry.

















Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## freshwaterphish

Co2? Ferts? Which setting on lights you using 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Mojo028

freshwaterphish said:


> Co2? Ferts? Which setting on lights you using
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


No ferts, no CO2, it's a dirted tank and the light is set on the full spectrum mode for 8 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## freshwaterphish

Thank you. Looks great. I have same set up..Although I havd been doing dose of ferts every 3 days. Hut ill post pics after a month of the litht

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Mojo028

freshwaterphish said:


> Thank you. Looks great. I have same set up..Although I havd been doing dose of ferts every 3 days. Hut ill post pics after a month of the litht
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


Nice I can't wait to see them!

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## FwoGiZ

I just got one of my LED+ freshwater flex strip from ebay and I think I may understand why they call it evilbay.. the strip is making a horrid high freq noise on certain settings... is that normal? 
you know, it's one of those high pitch noise only certain people and dogs apparently can hear? Well I can hear it and it's unbearable.

I tryed other normal dx.com LED strips and none make noise like that!

So basically, did I get screwed on ebay or is that weird noise normal?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mojo028

There's no reason that should be normal, but saying you got screwed sounds terrible.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## joe_fish80

I'm wondering is anyone using these on a 55 gallon, if so, what results are they getting with the 48" Satellite Freshwater+? And are you running a single one or a pair?

-- Welcome to private message, to not clutter the forum about it. I'd just like to hear if people have had success with them or not. I'm contemplating buying either a set or just one, but am going back and forth on it all a bit.


----------



## owens81jw

*Dual Ramp with Sat +*

I currently have two 48in Sat + for my 75 Gal tank ,

Has anybody used the Dual Ramp Timer ? Is it worth it ?


----------



## tokidoki

Hi there
I lost my remote for my Sat+ Led looking to get a replacement


----------



## freshwaterphish

Ebay

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## freshwaterphish

Question....if I run the ramp timer when it is faded out for sun set can I the turn on moon light setting or is unit inoperative

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Im looking to get a 24" setup on my 20g Long shrimp only tank that has had the marineland 11" led bar on it, just curious if going with this light will be too much light for the tank and get an algae bloom, obviously its not a high output light but im thinking going from such a small light I have now to this bigger setup might throw my tank off. Im just worried about the hundreds of baby shrimps I have and the effect of changing the lights on them? Any input?


----------



## xev11

U can dim the sat+ so don't worry about that. So u can start out lower and increase as u go


----------



## freshwaterphish

Guess no one knows huh

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## RWaters

To Tokidoki and Freshwaterphish: you would both be better off contacting the company directly.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Company told me cant use single ramp with the set up. Which is wrong..also the bundled it on amazon but tell me not compatible

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Chris_Produces

freshwaterphish said:


> Company told me cant use single ramp with the set up. Which is wrong..also the bundled it on amazon but tell me not compatible
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


I'm pretty sure Brian_Cali77 uses the single ramp timer with his Sat+ and said he really likes it. Hit him up.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Just wanna know if I run it if after sunset I can manually turn on moon light

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Thumper828

freshwaterphish said:


> Just wanna know if I run it if after sunset I can manually turn on moon light
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


After the timer ramps down you can manually turn it on for moon light...


----------



## freshwaterphish

AWESOME

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Bercey

Look what came in the mail today! I can join the club now! 










Adding it to my 12g long, and moving my Finnex Fugeray to my other tank.


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper828

The new sensors almost look like a plug...


----------



## freshwaterphish

Ramp timer doesnt work fyi. With this light. Found out the hard way 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Tihsho

Thumper828 said:


> The new sensors almost look like a plug...


Yeah this messed me up too.


----------



## Bercey

Thumper828 said:


> The new sensors almost look like a plug...





Archerofthemoon said:


> Yeah this messed me up too.


Yeah, the instructions showed what the old one looked like. So I was like, I need that to plug in to this new fangled thing. Turns out I'm just a moron...not like that's anything knew. :hihi:


----------



## Bercey

Does anyone else feel the Sat+ runs pretty hot?

I feel like I could cook eggs on it!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces

Bercey said:


> Does anyone else feel the Sat+ runs pretty hot?
> 
> I feel like I could cook eggs on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Mine gets warm but I'd be waiting for hours if I tried to cook eggs on it


----------



## bpizzuto

On my 100 Gallon Cichlid Tank. 48" fixture on 60" tank

Green

Red

Blue

White


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Bercey said:


> Does anyone else feel the Sat+ runs pretty hot?
> 
> I feel like I could cook eggs on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


This isn't normal unless your idea of "hot" is much different than mine?


----------



## happybats

Hey guys, currently have a Ray II on my 33g rimless (24x18x18). Was thinking about switching over to 2 sat +'s. Do you think that would be fairly comparable in par output? A little less par is fine I suppose. Just dealt with a big algae outbreak and it may have from the strong light on 8 hours per day. Thanks.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

happybats said:


> Hey guys, currently have a Ray II on my 33g rimless (24x18x18). Was thinking about switching over to 2 sat +'s. Do you think that would be fairly comparable in par output? A little less par is fine I suppose. Just dealt with a big algae outbreak and it may have from the strong light on 8 hours per day. Thanks.


2 Sat+ will perform very well on that tank. Better color than a Ray 2, which IMO washes color out. But if PAR is a concern, you should get the new big brother of the Sat+, the Ecoxotic E-Series. It has high PAR output and color changing RGB LEDs.


http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecoxotic-e-series-led-strip/


----------



## Chris_Produces

happybats said:


> Hey guys, currently have a Ray II on my 33g rimless (24x18x18). Was thinking about switching over to 2 sat +'s. Do you think that would be fairly comparable in par output? A little less par is fine I suppose. Just dealt with a big algae outbreak and it may have from the strong light on 8 hours per day. Thanks.


Yeah I would agree with Brian here. A little less par could probably do you good if you just had a big algae outbreak. However, you could always get the Ecoxotic E-Series Full Spectrum LED Light System like Brian said and bring down the intensity until you can get things figured out.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

So anybody here get the Ecoxotic E-Series fixture or will be getting one? Mine already shipped and should be here by early next week!


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Picked up a 48" and single ramp timer to use over a 33L Tanganyikan tank and really like it. Low profile/weight, runs cool, nice color options. And, while this tank isn't planted, I'd imagine it'd be plenty bright for most plants in a tank like this (same height as a 20L). 

And I can confirm, since there still seems to be some confusion, that the single ramp timer does work with it. The problem is apparently with the 12 dynamic modes (which I only tried briefly to show the kids - don't see myself using them much) but the unit ramps fine using the 6 color presets or the 4 memory slots.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Not true...per current and my refund they condirm will tuen on and off but wont ramp on the plus......email them. Also already went thru one unit in last 22 days. Thank god for amazon and there awesome return policy. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Jack Gilvey

freshwaterphish said:


> Not true...per current and my refund they condirm will tuen on and off but wont ramp on the plus......email them. Also already went thru one unit in last 22 days. Thank god for amazon and there awesome return policy.
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


 Why would I email them? I have both and it works and ramps in non-dynamic modes. Brian also posted a video.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Jack Gilvey said:


> the unit ramps fine using the 6 color presets or the 4 memory slots.


Agreed - no issues in this regard with a ramp timer and Sat+


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Brian_Cali77 said:


> So anybody here get the Ecoxotic E-Series fixture or will be getting one? Mine already shipped and should be here by early next week!


But going back to this... the brand spanking new, E-Series... it's a Sat+ on steroids! Who's getting one?










Just look at those PAR numbers and spectrum versatility!  Don't know about you guys, but I'm excited to try this out on a high-tech build!










http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecoxotic-e-series-led-strip/


----------



## Couesfanatic

I have one. I'm running it on a low tech 10 gallon. I have it turned down a bit. It is nice to have a custom daylight and moonlight with ramping up and down automatically.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Couesfanatic said:


> I have one. I'm running it on a low tech 10 gallon. I have it turned down a bit. It is nice to have a custom daylight and moonlight with ramping up and down automatically.


Low tech, really? Isn't that a bit overkill for the E-Series on a 10g? I know it dims but a Sat+ probably would've have been a better fit for value & PAR capability.


----------



## Couesfanatic

Yes, I just dim this one down to whatever light level I prefer. I paid 160 for the light. I was going to pay 110 for the satellite plus and the timer and still not get a moonlight feature. Why not get the e-series and get the full features and ability to move to high light later on if I want.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Ahh, I see... excellent choice then when put into that perspective. My light should be in tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Couesfanatic

Nice, I bet you will put it to good use. Keep us updated how things turn out.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Just wanted to share an experience with 2 Sat+ fixtures over my 40B. I took the spectrum to full white and red LED's only for about a week. Kept up with my dosing and even took readings every other day for nitrate and phosphates. All my plants faired pretty well and kept growing well with one exception. Rotala Rotundifolia stunted like nothing I'd seen before. Bottoms starting rotting out and new growth up top, was small leaves and raggedy. I switched back to full spectrum today. I will report back with changes that occur.


----------



## kman

freshwaterphish said:


> Ramp timer doesnt work fyi. With this light. Found out the hard way


All I can say is that you must not have been using it correctly, OR you got a bad unit that needs to be replaced with a working one.

I've been using my Sat+ with the single ramp timer for months, no problems. I leave it on the "yellow" which is actually the full-spectrum grow setting, per Current USA reps. Note that it will NOT work with the "dynamic" modes like sunrise/sunset, only the fixed color modes like yellow, white, etc.  Fades on at the programmed time, then fades off at the programmed time.

It won't do mode changes like moonlight, etc., automatically, so if you want that you need a different light. But the single ramp timer definitely "works" with the Sat+ lights, as a number of us have told, based on each of our personal experience with the lights working as intended.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Had issue with timer not powering on and off properly. Emailed current and was told by them (the makers of the light and ramp) that the timer was not compatible with the plus and that they even tell you on the web page it wont work properly with it... glad yours is working. Mine wasnt and according to the manufacturer wasnt suppose to be lol 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Current states the single ramp timer will work with the Sat +, but for On/Off only. See chart here:

http://current-usa.com/accessories/single-ramp-timer/

But, as we now know, the ramp function works fine in the non-dynamic modes. Which is what I'd imagine most would be using day-to-day anyway.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Agree ^^ but if you wanted a on off timer walmart has them for 6 bucs. I wanted sunrise sunset which never worked. Im talking first hand experience. Sorry to bust your bubble. You will see. My light went out in 22 days because of using timer. Burned out the sensor to change and turn on light...just flashed and went off. Thank god for amazon. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Brian_Cali77

My Sat+ has been working fine for about a year already on a single ramp timer. But like what was said, I use it only in a non-dynamic mode preset like Orange or full spectrum (yellow button).


----------



## freshwaterphish

Yep mine was woth yellow button. And current usa are the ones told me would not work as ramp only on off. Which then didn't work. Its also stated on there site will not ramp with this light. Just on off. Glad its working for you but didnt for me 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Brian_Cali77

They're just saying that to cover their butt probably. That's the "blanket" statement to cover the hit and misses. Plus, probably a lot of people will forget to switch out of a dynamic mode before the ramp function begins. Then you'll see the crazy strobe & flickering. But we had this conversion with the rep before. It works in color presets for most. Maybe you just got a defective one.


----------



## kman

freshwaterphish said:


> Agree ^^ but if you wanted a on off timer walmart has them for 6 bucs. I wanted sunrise sunset which never worked. Im talking first hand experience. Sorry to bust your bubble. You will see. My light went out in 22 days because of using timer. Burned out the sensor to change and turn on light...just flashed and went off. Thank god for amazon.


The rep has stated here on TPT (I can dig up the official post if you really want) that the ramp timer will work with the Sat+ but ONLY in single color preset modes. NOT SUNRISE/SUNSET. That's a "dynamic mode" which has been stated repeatedly will not work. Further, the ramp timer is not just on/off, it's fade on, fade off, as well. Multiple people have confirmed this here. 

Three possibilities: (1) There was a later hardware revision that truly did make it incompatible, which no one else has reported about, (2) you were not on the right mode (although it sounds like you were, if you were on yellow... but if you were on sunrise/sunset mode, there's your problem), or (3) you simply had a defective unit.

Had you exchanged yours and given it another try... in yellow mode ONLY... I suspect it would have worked as it should have.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Amazon is awesome. They refunded the ramp timer and they exchanged the lite..... I had it set on the yellowish button and set to ramp on and off...meaning fade on and off...where is there a sunrise sunset button? Time was set on timer correctly and it tried to fade off but always flickered 2 to 5 minutes left...and never faded on. Slowly came on and then with 10 minutes left would just turn off 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## freshwaterphish

When I first contacted usa current they told me would not fade on and off just turn on and off. And its also stated on there web page

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Jack Gilvey

Great. Your personal experience notwithstanding, it works as described for everyone else apparently. Sounds like you got a bad one.


----------



## freshwaterphish

Lol its described as nit working as a ramp timer wow people. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## biglos201

*ramp Timer Pro*

I just ordered the ramp timer pro and was late to the party, I'm reading on the current-usa site and see that it will not work with the led+...  I have a pair of 24-36 for my 55 gallon and was so excited to see these babies go from sunrise to sunset and then into moonlight... my bubble has been bursted :'''''''''(


----------



## Chris_Produces

biglos201 said:


> I just ordered the ramp timer pro and was late to the party, I'm reading on the current-usa site and see that it will not work with the led+...  I have a pair of 24-36 for my 55 gallon and was so excited to see these babies go from sunrise to sunset and then into moonlight... my bubble has been bursted :'''''''''(


Oh boy…here we go again lol


----------



## biglos201

Chris_Produces said:


> Oh boy…here we go again lol


LOLOL! I'm so late.... I'll see myself out.


----------



## biglos201

Chris_Produces said:


> Oh boy…here we go again lol


Just heard back from Current-Usa, I'm caught up now.


----------



## kman

biglos201 said:


> I just ordered the ramp timer pro and was late to the party, I'm reading on the current-usa site and see that it will not work with the led+...  I have a pair of 24-36 for my 55 gallon and was so excited to see these babies go from sunrise to sunset and then into moonlight... my bubble has been bursted :'''''''''(


There's always the Arduino option...


----------



## biglos201

kman said:


> There's always the Arduino option...


Ah yes, thats the DIY setup correct?

Is this thread still relevant? 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=391265&highlight=arduino


----------



## kman

biglos201 said:


> Ah yes, thats the DIY setup correct?
> 
> Is this thread still relevant?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=391265&highlight=arduino


Yes, that's the one. I haven't tried it yet, myself, but I've nearly pulled the trigger numerous times. The only downside is it doesn't ramp up/down, but you have fairly infinite flexibility with starting and stopping various modes at various times, days, etc.


----------



## biglos201

kman said:


> Yes, that's the one. I haven't tried it yet, myself, but I've nearly pulled the trigger numerous times. The only downside is it doesn't ramp up/down, but you have fairly infinite flexibility with starting and stopping various modes at various times, days, etc.


I want to have my cake and it eat too!


----------



## kman

biglos201 said:


> I want to have my cake and it eat to!


Yeah, me, too. 

You might want to the try the newer, higher end EcoExotic E-Series lights that just came out, instead of the Sat+ series. They have more programming capabilities built in. They JUST hit the market, so not much real-world feedback available yet, but they definitely look good on paper.


----------



## biglos201

kman said:


> Yeah, me, too.
> 
> You might want to the try the newer, higher end EcoExotic E-Series lights that just came out, instead of the Sat+ series. They have more programming capabilities built in. They JUST hit the market, so not much real-world feedback available yet, but they definitely look good on paper.


But I just ordered a rampppp timmerrrr prooo and another sat plusssss!!! for the love of all that is holy why can't someone just give us what we want damnittt! B( lol

"24 hour Gradual Sunrise, Sunset and Moonlighting creates a Natural Rhythmic Light Cycle" ........jeez.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I just got the E-Series yesterday. After playing with it a bit, I can confirm it does just that with the integrated dual ramp timer. You can even customize the moonlight setting to set it at any color and intensity you like.


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I just got the E-Series yesterday. After playing with it a bit, I can confirm it does just that with the integrated dual ramp timer. You can even customize the moonlight setting to set it at any color and intensity you like.


Thanks Brian, Thanks for rubbing it in. Do you think the timer for the E series will play well with the Sat LED plus?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

You can always cancel your order or return it  use that money towards the E. 

The E-Series' timer is totally different. It has a different 5 prong connection on the end that leads to the fixture. I'm not well versed in the electrical nuances but I'm pretty sure that enables more control over the functions (channels). Also, when you're adjusting the power level of each RGBW channel, the timer displays the power level from 0 to 100%.. pretty cool stuff. You can precisely set your levels.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Snapped some pics for my unboxing last night. I really like the packaging 







I really like how small and slim they made the timer. It's much smaller and thinner than the single and pro timer. 

I also like how the moonlight function is baked in. Current/Ecoxotic listened in that respect and R&D'd that function in... so 24 hour cycle daylight/moonlight.


----------



## kman

Wait, the new light has two banks of LEDs? One straight down and a second angled back (or forward, one assumes)?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

kman said:


> Wait, the new light has two banks of LEDs? One straight down and a second angled back (or forward, one assumes)?


haha... No. That's just the reflectors you're seeing.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Brian_Cali77 said:


> haha... No. That's just the reflectors you're seeing.


I thought that at first too. How's the spread on the new light? Could I get rid of my 2 Sat+ fixtures for just one these on a 40B you think?


----------



## Juliek

Hi Brian.......how is the light par value? Do u think one e series light on a 75 gallon will work or do I need another? Is one e series light better hymn two current sat +? I am looking forward to what your initial review of the light is


----------



## Chris_Produces

Juliek said:


> Hi Brian.......how is the light par value? Do u think one e series light on a 75 gallon will work or do I need another? Is one e series light better hymn two current sat +? I am looking forward to what your initial review of the light is


Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## biglos201

Oh man that's sexy! I'm so torn, I guess I could return the light coming today and the ramp timer, I still have a one satellite that i'll probably have to sell along with the 36 i just broke down. That E Series looks awesome! :drool::drool::thumbsup:


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Here's the spec sheet guys. It has 120° degree optics with 60° reflectors. PAR values are there too. 










So you should be able to use one of these in lieu of two Sat+. I'm actually quite happy using two Sat+. But I wanted to get the E-Series because I want to redo my 60p with a whole new look. I want to get the official hanging kit and suspend the light over the tank.


----------



## Denise99

We have 2 Satellite + lights on our 47 and I LOVE them. Second photo is right after we put the plants in and first photo is about a month later. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwaterphish

Looks awesome. 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## biglos201

freshwaterphish said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


So now I have 2 satellite plus led with the ramp timer pro and ran into the issue where it ramps down to sunset but doesn't flip to blue LED moonlights. I guess I'm returning the one i just got from amazon, returning the ramp timer pro I waited all year to get then selling the other satellite with the 36 gallon hopefully on craigslist all to get the E series just so I can have freakin' moonlight for these damn fish..... i love them. LOL :icon_redf


----------



## freshwaterphish

Ha. Told you guys.....that new lite is awesome but my fish and plants love the satellite plus so ill wait. There will probably be 3 more with final one just making a app that can set it or control it. Like leds for cars 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## aaronbear

Here are some of my thoughts on the E-Series after having mine for a week (copied from another thread because I thought you guys might be interested):



> I received one of these from Aquascape Depot last Friday and I'm kind of so-so on it, but I do like it enough that I have decided to keep it. The fixture itself looks nice and is very small and thin, using a single row of LEDs really cut down on the size for this unit. Each LED has 18 diodes internally which explains why they're getting so much light from them.
> 
> I was a little disappointed by the thunderstorm feature. It basically just plays a looped animation that lasts around a minute or so starting with a single lightning flash and then dim cloudy light for a short time and then starting over again. I expected something with some random elements for a more naturalistic feel. As it is, I don't use the thunderstorm feature because it really just isn't that fun to watch for long without any randomness. I have also noticed that the ramp feature, while good enough, isn't as perfect as it could be. When ramping from day to night or vice versa there are noticeable steps in brightness every few seconds. It's not noticeable if you just glance at the tank, but if you stare at it while it's ramping up or down you will definitely notice the unnatural ramping. I can't hold this against them too much though because I have some experience in electronics and most digital to analog converters will only have 256 levels of PWM and spreading that out over 15 minutes like the E-Series does you don't have enough levels not to have noticeable stepping.
> 
> I have the 24" model which has 4 RGB LEDs and the rest are white. The difference that the RGB makes is very subtle. Switching between the different color presets for daytime lighting there is a barely perceptible difference in color temperature. Overall I have found the light from this fixture to be nice, but less pleasing than my other fixture (Fluval Aqualife and Plant Full Spectrum LED). If I were forced to keep only one of the two fixtures on my tank, I think I would choose the Fluval.
> 
> The light from this fixture has a very harsh cutoff outside of the angle of the LED lens. Compared to my other fixture that I use on this tank (Fluval Aqualife and Plant Full Spectrum LED) this one is far more directional. If I were going to use only the E-Series on a shallow tank like mine (12" high) then I would definitely suspend it, but I use two fixtures instead.
> 
> I think in a future version of these fixtures the feature I would like to see most would be for them to switch to an LED with an integrated driver chip like the WS2812. LEDs like the WS2812 have a chip in each LED that manages all the PWM and allows each LED along the strip to be controlled individually. I think features like cloud cover and lightning would be far more interesting if you could see cloud shadows rolling across the tank or have lightning flash with just specific lights instead of the whole strip at once.


----------



## biglos201

aaronbear said:


> Here are some of my thoughts on the E-Series after having mine for a week (copied from another thread because I thought you guys might be interested):


Thanks for this review! very helpful.


----------



## biglos201

Hey does everyone still have good plant growth using the Sat+ w/o C02?


----------



## freshwaterphish

Yes

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## larrivee

Hey guys, just got a Sat+, quick question for the owners-

In the bottom right button, Mode M gentle fade, does your fade continuously or is there a jump at the end of the loop instead of a fade?

Thanks!


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> You can always cancel your order or return it  use that money towards the E.
> 
> The E-Series' timer is totally different. It has a different 5 prong connection on the end that leads to the fixture. I'm not well versed in the electrical nuances but I'm pretty sure that enables more control over the functions (channels). Also, when you're adjusting the power level of each RGBW channel, the timer displays the power level from 0 to 100%.. pretty cool stuff. You can precisely set your levels.


Hey Brian, 

Did you ever experience the AC adapter getting hot while using the tank timer with two fixtures? Or anyone else in thread?


----------



## biglos201

freshwaterphish said:


> Lol its described as nit working as a ramp timer wow people.
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


I remember you mentioning you had two lights and the ramp timer, did your ac adapter get hot too? I have two fixtures and the ramp timer pro.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

biglos201 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Did you ever experience the AC adapter getting hot while using the tank timer with two fixtures? Or anyone else in thread?


With a splitter? I have used the single ramp timer to one Sat+, and the 2nd one uses a conventional timer. Thus, two separate AC adapters. They do get pretty warm after use. No problems though.


----------



## larrivee

I don't know if this is common, but our ghost shrimp absolutely love blue/night mode. There were 6 just out swimming around and the rest were visible and being active. During daylight hours a few can be seen hanging around the driftwood, but not just swimming for the sake of it. Cool!


----------



## Dmarksvr

biglos201 said:


> So now I have 2 satellite plus led with the ramp timer pro and ran into the issue where it ramps down to sunset but doesn't flip to blue LED moonlights. I guess I'm returning the one i just got from amazon, returning the ramp timer pro I waited all year to get then selling the other satellite with the 36 gallon hopefully on craigslist all to get the E series just so I can have freakin' moonlight for these damn fish..... i love them. LOL :icon_redf


Current recommends the dual ramp timer and using one of the preset colors if you want dawn/dusk/ moonlight to work on the +. There is a document about + compatibility and use of the ramp timers on the current USA site that details it all. So it might be worth just returning the pro and getting a dual depending on your needs.


----------



## KekoaLyons

Im On My Way To Marine Depot To Pick Up My E-series


----------



## Emplanted

I'm setting up my do!aqua cube tank. It's 18" long and about 14" deep to the substrate. Going to full carpet on the bottom, and all high light plants. With co2 from do!aqua kit. 
I love the look of the light fixtures, but concerned about mixed reviews on the output for heavily planted tanks.
Would I be better off putting 2 on my tank? (Of the satellite plus)


----------



## Emplanted

By the way, amazon seems too be having a huge discount on these fixtures! The cheapest I've seen them, and all sizes wow!,
Amazon.com : Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for Aquarium, 48 to 60-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## OVT

About the same price as it's been for a couple of months

v3


----------



## HybridHerp

Hey, I got a question about this fixture. Most of you using it, I assume if you want to do the fancy options with it and have them set to auto (like a sunrise/sunset) you'll need the ramp timer? Or is that something the fixture can do by itself if you just have it plugged into a regular timer?

I saw the sale and I think it'd be a cool fixture for my 5.5


----------



## tweetyfish

I am looking for new lighting and would need to have the dusk to dawn feature. Anyone know how the E-Series would do for high light on a 180gal 72x24x24. If they would work what size and how many? Thanks


----------



## Brian_Cali77

HybridHerp said:


> Hey, I got a question about this fixture. Most of you using it, I assume if you want to do the fancy options with it and have them set to auto (like a sunrise/sunset) you'll need the ramp timer? Or is that something the fixture can do by itself if you just have it plugged into a regular timer?
> 
> I saw the sale and I think it'd be a cool fixture for my 5.5


Yes.. you'll need a ramp timer.


tweetyfish said:


> I am looking for new lighting and would need to have the dusk to dawn feature. Anyone know how the E-Series would do for high light on a 180gal 72x24x24. If they would work what size and how many? Thanks


I'm guessing 3 on that footprint for high light and even coverage at that depth. You can try 2, but be prepared for a 3rd if you're not satisfied.

Edit: oops, scratch that.. didn't account for how long that tank is. For 72" long, I'm not sure! The longest one is a 48" with legs that can be pulled out to 60". Maybe you can get 4x 36" model and have two rows of 72" that way. But then again, might have to add a 3rd row by getting another two, or a single 48" in the middle. Granted the sides will be slightly more dim than the middle.. so high light in the center and moderate light on the sides. Are you using a glass top? I'm not sure how you'd be able to set these fixtures up? If not, might have to go with a different lighting solution.


----------



## Emplanted

I'm setting up my do!aqua cube tank. It's 18" long and about 14" deep to the substrate. Going to full carpet on the bottom, and all high light plants. With co2 from do!aqua kit. 
I love the look of the light fixtures, but concerned about mixed reviews on the output for heavily planted tanks.
Would I be better off putting 2 on my tank? (Of the satellite plus)


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yup... two most definitely. Dual Sat+ lights worked wonders on my 60p. Grew everything, including carpeting plants like HC and UG.


----------



## Emplanted

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yup... two most definitely. Dual Sat+ lights worked wonders on my 60p. Grew everything, including carpeting plants like HC and UG.


Thanks! I guess my other option is the new exotic e series? It's gorgeous and slim but much more expensive. Anyone have current review oh it? Par levels, would they be much more then 2 satellite plus?


----------



## tweetyfish

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yes.. you'll need a ramp timer.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 3 on that footprint for high light and even coverage at that depth. You can try 2, but be prepared for a 3rd if you're not satisfied.
> 
> Edit: oops, scratch that.. didn't account for how long that tank is. For 72" long, I'm not sure! The longest one is a 48" with legs that can be pulled out to 60". Maybe you can get 4x 36" model and have two rows of 72" that way. But then again, might have to add a 3rd row by getting another two, or a single 48" in the middle. Granted the sides will be slightly more dim than the middle.. so high light in the center and moderate light on the sides. Are you using a glass top? I'm not sure how you'd be able to set these fixtures up? If not, might have to go with a different lighting solution.


 I would like to mount them in my canopy. Canopy is 9" tall. Also is there a way to link the fixtures to control all at the same time.


----------



## jeffkrol

tweetyfish said:


> I would like to mount them in my canopy. Canopy is 9" tall. Also is there a way to link the fixtures to control all at the same time.


couldn't say for sure but I assume they all use the same "programming". i.e there is no channel designation. They should all respond to one controller..
Only problem is w/ IR sensor placement.. 

not sure how common it is but they "were" fairly sensitive and directional.. as a group

for the same $ outlay (plus say 10% inc. timer) You could get 2 Buildmy led's @ 72" each. This has roughly 2x the "output" for the Exotic (way more than 2 for Sat plus)

There are numerous pros and cons of this.. Biggest "con" of the BLM is it won't dim to zero.. You need a secondary timer.. 
2 "channel" design vs 4 channel for the E series...Oh and no "wireless"

No "special effects" but ramp timing and custom LED selection allow at least a ramp up ramp down and sunset effects (withing the limitations of 2 channels)
Biggest pro is 2X light output..Ther are a few factors to consider here like do you want that much light? And w/ channel design are both going to be on full for most of the time?

Actually gathering the best of both worlds.. Marineland Aquatic Plant lighting [email protected] 50% more. 1.5K for the tank..

since this is a Sat plus "thread" I just want to mention Sat plus is still a good bang for the buck fixture, just not the best for larger, deeper tanks.. 

EDIT for clarity.. Got the Sat plus and exotic e series a bit blended.. Best to dissect the timer parameters yourself .. Seems there "might" be issues w/ 4 strips.. as you would need 2 timers??? Confusing.. and sorry.

I THINK the only issue of controlling multiple Sat plus's w/ one remote (as a group not independently) would be based on "revisions" At one time I know they were talking about changing frequency due to finding conflicts w/ other remotes.. i.e TV's..so older and newer versions may exist..


----------



## djronin47

After much debating, research, talk on here, other forums, and my LFS, I ended up getting a Sat+ tonight for my 26G bf, pics to come later.

I was still slightly hesitant about it, even after demoing it more in store, however, as soon as I got it in place of the stock fixture, and turned it on, I was sold.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

djronin47 said:


> After much debating, research, talk on here, other forums, and my LFS, I ended up getting a Sat+ tonight for my 26G bf, pics to come later.
> 
> I was still slightly hesitant about it, even after demoing it more in store, however, as soon as I got it in place of the stock fixture, and turned it on, I was sold.


Glad you like your new Sat+! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## dcutl002

Brian, your tanks look so good....I get jealous because I just do not have your artistic ability. LOL.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

dcutl002 said:


> Brian, your tanks look so good....I get jealous because I just do not have your artistic ability. LOL.


Haha... thanks, I really appreciate that. But I think I still have a lot to learn. I've seen better but that's the fun part of the hobby. Grab inspiration and try new things


----------



## Brian_Cali77

BTW guys, if anyone here got the new Ecoxotic E-Series or is interested to learn more about it, we (FlyingHellfish and I) created a club similar to the Sat+ Club. 

http://tinyurl.com/e-series-club


----------



## kman

Brian_Cali77 said:


> BTW guys, if anyone here got the new Ecoxotic E-Series or is interested to learn more about it, we (FlyingHellfish and I) created a club similar to the Sat+ Club.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/e-series-club


Leaving the rest of us behind, eh?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Haha.. no I'm keeping a Sat+ or two. Still an awesome light and still lighting up the 26g.


----------



## OVT

18" Cube










36g Corner










2 more (top secret) tanks in the works


----------



## Veritas

how many Sat+ do you have on the 36 corner?


----------



## OVT

Veritas said:


> how many Sat+ do you have on the 36 corner?


1 x 24" Sat+ and
1 x 18" Sat

v3


----------



## lamiskool

Here a pic of my other tanks that are running off of sat+ leds!


----------



## Mikeyp85

*I'm a fan!*

For the contest give-away!!

Switched over to a Curren Satellite Plus from another well known brand..

Very happy to have made that switch!

Awesome light...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Wow.. stunning tanks fellas! Thanks for sharing! I'm going to link these in the OP.


----------



## Voyager1

*Contest Pictures!*

Here are my contest photos!


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=6365498&postcount=6


----------



## brooksie321

Brian got me with the Sat +, check out the dual 40b


----------



## jay6896

I watched a video of this light and should have done more research. I assumed 'you could build your own program' meant I could program dawn to dusk then moon but obviously you current owners know that's not possible. I ordered one of the 24-36 lights before figuring this out so I am not quite so excited about getting this light as I was initially. Is there anything anyone can say to make me feel better about it? LOL


----------



## AnotherHobby

jay6896 said:


> I watched a video of this light and should have done more research. I assumed 'you could build your own program' meant I could program dawn to dusk then moon but obviously you current owners know that's not possible. I ordered one of the 24-36 lights before figuring this out so I am not quite so excited about getting this light as I was initially. Is there anything anyone can say to make me feel better about it? LOL


You can totally do this with an Arduino for less than $30 if you shop smart. See here: Guide: Arduino based LED controller for Current Satellite LED+

If you want it to actually ramp (not just switch modes) and do a nice slow transition, look at Curt_Planted's code on page 32. I'm using my own modified version of it, and it works well.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I love anotherhobby's controller. That touchscreen and GUI is amazing. 

But if you're not up to DIY electronics and coding, then you can put a single ramp timer on the Sat+, then for moonlight put a separate mechanical timer for a strip of those inexpensive RGB LEDs you can buy on Amazon, Costco, or e-b-a-y. Just stick them under the Sat+ and hide the wires. Instant automatic moonlighting


----------



## lamiskool

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I love anotherhobby's controller. That touchscreen and GUI is amazing.
> 
> But if you're not up to DIY electronics and coding, then you can put a single ramp timer on the Sat+, then for moonlight put a separate mechanical timer for a strip of those inexpensive RGB LEDs you can buy on Amazon, Costco, or e-b-a-y. Just stick them under the Sat+ and hide the wires. Instant automatic moonlighting


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QSxJymRBak&list=UUM9oZkV3tGJuUUhgZaiGZkQ


----------



## jay6896

I saw that Current USA has a dual timer that will allow me to set it up dawn to dusk and then moonlight. Anyone using that?


----------



## AnotherHobby

Dropping in an updated pic of my tank for the E-series giveaway. 

Dual Satellite Plus setup over a 60cm tank:


----------



## danstock

AnotherHobby said:


> An updated pic of my tank for the E-series giveaway.


Same (assuming I qualify up here in Canada-land?)










Also a dual Sat+ setup (both 18") over a standard 10g. Ramp timers on everything, as well. Happy Current customer, right here!

roud:


----------



## Thumper828

Duel Current USA LED Sat+ over 36BF

6/24/14http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=348193&stc=1&d=1406036813

7/22/14http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=348201&stc=1&d=1406036905


----------



## orchidman

(Edit: This photo can also be included in the E-series giveaway contest. Thanks)

Here is my Mr. Aqua 7.5g bowfront with an 18" Sat+. I keep the Sat+ dimmed down to a nice low level so I can keep a low maintenance tank.

HNW_2771.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

This photo is right after I filled it two days ago, so it's a little cloudy.

Checkout my journal to keep up with it! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=361601&highlight=


----------



## maddmaxx




----------



## kman

jay6896 said:


> I saw that Current USA has a dual timer that will allow me to set it up dawn to dusk and then moonlight. Anyone using that?


AFAIK, it doesn't play nice with the Sat+ lights, unfortunately. 

The ONLY way to get auto timer modes with this light (where you change modes, that is) is via the Arduino setup linked above.

The ExoExotic E-Series may do what you're looking for, but it's more expensive.


----------



## trapperwolves

1st picture is my 75 with 2 satellite+
2nd picture is my 20 gallon with a sat +
3rd picture is a 29 gallon waiting to get a Sat+
4th picture is a 10 gallon waiting to get a Sat.+


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Really nice tanks everyone! Thanks for sharing! The OP's links to journals have been updated with them. 

@trapperwolves -- nice tanks and thanks for posting, but no journals to link to?


----------



## AnotherHobby

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Really nice tanks everyone! Thanks for sharing! The OP's links to journals have been updated with them.


Feel free to add my journal to the OP if you want.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Oh man... I just updated it with like 5 to 6 journals and it didn't save for some reason! I did add yours too. Now I have to redo it. Don't know why it didn't save.. LOL

Edit: 
Relinked the links... saved this time!


----------



## OVT

$ 2 x 24" Sat+ < $ 1 x E-60

<scratches head>

What to get, what to get ?

v3


----------



## Brian_Cali77

That's a tough one indeed. I am finding the growth results (so far) to be similar between 2xSat+ vs. 1xE-60 on my tank. However, I do like the implementation of the ramp timer and automatic moonlighting in the latter. But the coverage of dual Sat+ is better or more uniform -- and color control is not as subtle at higher intensity. So I would say it's based on application. I intend to suspend the E-60 when the kit comes out. So a single fixture is great and much skinnier. But sitting on the tank, especially if it's somewhat shallow, I'd get dual Sat+'s.


----------



## AnotherHobby

OVT said:


> $ 2 x 24" Sat+ < $ 1 x E-60
> 
> <scratches head>
> 
> What to get, what to get ?
> 
> v3


It's not a super easy thing to decide on. Both are excellent options. I think it comes down to how much power you want or need (tank height), how much color you want, and how open you want the top of your tank.

One E-60 is more PAR than 2 CSP's. The E-60 is also skinnier, and you'd only need one, so the top of your tank would be much less obstructed. I have two CSP's, and the top of my 12" deep tank is mostly covered by them. I have to move them to put my hand in the tank. Furthermore, with more PAR, you can raise the E-60 higher and have more space between the light and the water surface. 

I think two CSP's will have better color than one E-60. The powerful white on the E-60 will wash out more of the custom colors that you can get from the RGB's, not to mention you'd have twice as many RGB's with the dual CSP's. I think that two CSP's will also probably provide more even front to back coverage.

I love the color and coverage I get with my dual CSP's, but it'd also be nice to have the lights up off the tank. Either way, you can't go wrong.

EDIT: Ha! I see Brian beat me to the punch with similar thoughts


----------



## BruceF

What exactly is the difference between these two light?

Edit e series and sat plus

Bump: 36 inch light. 

sat plus 24 w 72 white 36 rgb
e series 46w 24 8000k 6 rgb 

I assume the e series has more powerful leds?


----------



## lamiskool

In a nutshell yes, the 1 v 1 comparison the e series is much more powerful.




BruceF said:


> What exactly is the difference between these two light?
> 
> Edit e series and sat plus
> 
> Bump: 36 inch light.
> 
> sat plus 24 w 72 white 36 rgb
> e series 46w 24 8000k 6 rgb
> 
> I assume the e series has more powerful leds?


----------



## BruceF

Apparently the e series is also much hotter.


----------



## Chris_Produces

AnotherHobby said:


> Dropping in an updated pic of my tank for the E-series giveaway.
> 
> Dual Satellite Plus setup over a 60cm tank:


Incredible!!! :bounce: I run two as well, I need your photography skills and your setting as well for my tank!


----------



## DGarone

My 12 gallon long with a 36" Satellite Freshwater LED+.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Nice minimalistic 12L! The Sat+ is just a perfect match for that tank! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Thomas.w

90gal community







just posted this to the wrong club lol. So its a 90 gal dirted blasting sand capped planted community with 1 48" sat+ 20" from substrate all low light plants no ferts, glut or co2. And I can hardly keep up with the trimming I love this light! Woul be nice to win one for my 5gal betta tank no pics yet working on it.


----------



## kilfrg7864

Does anyone here that uses a satellite + with the single ramp timer ever have problems of the lights settings being changed when the fixture turns on? What I mean by this is sometimes when my fixture turns on instead of being in the full spectrum mode its in the storm mode. And the days I'm not home to change it I think it stays like that for the 8 hours that its on.


----------



## biglos201

Here's a snap shot of my 55 gallon newly planted (3 weeks). Still fighting off brown algae. Running two sat+, co2, wet/dry sump and EI dosing (transitioning from flourish) but still using excel and iron for micro dosing. Any suggestions? This 55 has been in up for about 3 months now.


----------



## biglos201

kilfrg7864 said:


> Does anyone here that uses a satellite + with the single ramp timer ever have problems of the lights settings being changed when the fixture turns on? What I mean by this is sometimes when my fixture turns on instead of being in the full spectrum mode its in the storm mode. And the days I'm not home to change it I think it stays like that for the 8 hours that its on.


Hey, i used both the dual and pro and had to send them both back to Amazon. Some ramp timers seem to work while others are problematic. The pro worked for ramping up and down but it didn't switch to moonlight. The dual ramp timer when switched on would only turn on one light instead of both. Brian_cali has been able to get it working though so maybe you should check it his video. I would also recommend contacting support at current, they respond pretty quickly.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Mine works flawlessly with the single ramp timer. Could it be when the fixture is on that it might be receiving IR signals from another source? There have been reports of some TV remotes (or other remotes) triggering commands due to shared frequency.


----------



## kilfrg7864

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Mine works flawlessly with the single ramp timer. Could it be when the fixture is on that it might be receiving IR signals from another source? There have been reports of some TV remotes (or other remotes) triggering commands due to shared frequency.


I am not sure... but i dont have a tv remote where my tank is so im not sure that would be it :/


----------



## Xzavier247

Just joined this club, Going to be retrofitting this fixture with a T5HO in my canopy. Really excited to play with this unit.


----------



## biglos201

Quick update pic on the 55 gallon!


----------



## mpooyan83

Got an 11.4g Mr Aqua with an 18-24" Sat+ and in the works a 23g long (36x12x12) with a 36-48" Sat+. Will add pics when my 23g is complete. Add me to DA CLUB!


----------



## Current USA

mpooyan83 said:


> Got an 11.4g Mr Aqua with an 18-24" Sat+ and in the wroks a 23g long (36x12x12) with a 36-48" Sat+. Will add pics when my 23g is complete. Add me DA CLUB!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## mpooyan83

Do ya'll think the SAT+ will be able to handle an HC Carpet? at a 12.5 inch height.


----------



## Italionstallion888

I just put a pressurized co2 system on my 29g tall, 20 - 21 inches depth. Currently have a aquaticlife 24inch t5ho, I like this light but the heat kills me on evaporation. What would the most economical light when trying to achieve a par of 40, e series or 2 planted+ (or would 1 be enough)?


----------



## pandacory

Need some help from the club. I'm pretty much settled on the satellite + for my low tech 55 gal build. My temptation for the eseries is calmed by the price differential, and the fact that the eseries is more light than i will ever need for this tank. anyways:

1. for a 55gallon with the center brace and 2 of the plastic hoods, will the 48" model work, or would it be better to get 2x 24"?

2. Which timer do I get? I am confused by the 3 timers. I want to be able to do a day cycle: sunrise, noon, sunset, moonlight. The ability to run lighting for viewing that won't drive plant growth outside of the photo period would be cool, and I want to maintain the ability to click on the cloud cover or storm or whatever on the controller without messing up the timer settings.

Thanks for dropping the knowledge on me.


----------



## kman

pandacory said:


> Need some help from the club. I'm pretty much settled on the satellite + for my low tech 55 gal build. My temptation for the eseries is calmed by the price differential, and the fact that the eseries is more light than i will ever need for this tank. anyways:
> 
> 1. for a 55gallon with the center brace and 2 of the plastic hoods, will the 48" model work, or would it be better to get 2x 24"?
> 
> 2. Which timer do I get? I am confused by the 3 timers. I want to be able to do a day cycle: sunrise, noon, sunset, moonlight. The ability to run lighting for viewing that won't drive plant growth outside of the photo period would be cool, and I want to maintain the ability to click on the cloud cover or storm or whatever on the controller without messing up the timer settings.
> 
> Thanks for dropping the knowledge on me.


#1 is up to you. Same amount of light, so leave it to price and flexibility, if you can ever think you'd want to set the lights differently or perhaps move to smaller tanks someday. 

#2 is not possible with the Sat+ unless you're interested in undertaking a DIY controller by building an Arduino setup. The Single Ramp Timer will fade the lights in and out, but only is certain non-dynamic modes, and it won't change modes like you want. The Dual and Pro timers are not compatible with the Sat+ lights. The E-Series has the modes you seek, but, as you noticed, for a price.


----------



## Cannonbolt

I'm setting up my 55g tank and was looking at a 48-60" Satellite Freshwater LED+...my question is will it provide enough light? I plan to run CO2 injection and dose ferts.


----------



## kman

Cannonbolt said:


> I'm setting up my 55g tank and was looking at a 48-60" Satellite Freshwater LED+...my question is will it provide enough light? I plan to run CO2 injection and dose ferts.


Depends on what you consider "enough" light. I believe PAR ratings for all of the Sat+ models are available on Current's website, to give you an idea of what you'd get, depending on your tank's depth.


----------



## AnotherHobby

The Sat Plus is 28 PAR at 18" deep. If you are going to run CO2, I'd look at the E-Series. They are 60 PAR at 18" deep.


----------



## Cannonbolt

kman said:


> Depends on what you consider "enough" light. I believe PAR ratings for all of the Sat+ models are available on Current's website, to give you an idea of what you'd get, depending on your tank's depth.


I'm a lighting noob so I'm not really sure what I'm looking for nor do I understand PAR. All is know is that on my last tank (a 15g) I used an AH supply CFL retrofit kit and it gave me all the light I needed. I've never had a tank as big as this 55g so I'm really entering a realm of unknowns to me. I'm currently at work so I don't know the depth of my tank but it looks like every other 55g I've ever seen.

Bump:


AnotherHobby said:


> The Sat Plus is 28 PAR at 18" deep. If you are going to run CO2, I'd look at the E-Series. They are 60 PAR at 18" deep.


I just checked out Current USA's website and I didn't see an E-series. Could you point me in the right direction? Also, would 2 of the Satellite Freshwater LED+ provide me the light I need? I'd like to be able to grow a carpet of Glosso.


----------



## kman

Cannonbolt said:


> I'm a lighting noob so I'm not really sure what I'm looking for nor do I understand PAR. All is know is that on my last tank (a 15g) I used an AH supply CFL retrofit kit and it gave me all the light I needed. I've never had a tank as big as this 55g so I'm really entering a realm of unknowns to me. I'm currently at work so I don't know the depth of my tank but it looks like every other 55g I've ever seen.


See Hoppy's incredible post here (I can't recall if this thread is a sticky, but it should be!):

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

Ignore all the math and tables if it makes your eyes glaze over. The key info is buried after the first 3 graphs:



Hoppy said:


> *LOW LIGHT, MEDIUM Light, HIGH LIGHT*
> 
> I don't believe there is any consensus about the definition of low, medium and high light. But, here is my definiition, subject to, and almost certain to change:
> Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants
> Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR - CO2 may be needed to avoid too many nuisance algae problems
> High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems


You'll want at least medium, if not high, light plus good co2 to grow a nice lush carpet.

This thread may also be helpful: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379417



Cannonbolt said:


> I just checked out Current USA's website and I didn't see an E-series. Could you point me in the right direction? Also, would 2 of the Satellite Freshwater LED+ provide me the light I need? I'd like to be able to grow a carpet of Glosso.


The E-Series is by EcoExotic (which I believe is a subsidiary of Current, or at least there is some sort of relationship... many here treat them as essentially the same company, but we forget that they have separate websites). See here:
http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html


----------



## pandacory

kman said:


> #1 is up to you. Same amount of light, so leave it to price and flexibility, if you can ever think you'd want to set the lights differently or perhaps move to smaller tanks someday.
> 
> #2 is not possible with the Sat+ unless you're interested in undertaking a DIY controller by building an Arduino setup. The Single Ramp Timer will fade the lights in and out, but only is certain non-dynamic modes, and it won't change modes like you want. The Dual and Pro timers are not compatible with the Sat+ lights. The E-Series has the modes you seek, but, as you noticed, for a price.


Thanks for the feedback. So no sunrise, sunset, moonlight, or 0 par viewing light...maybe I should consider an eseries. Does the eseries have the same level of flexibility in adjusting color modes with it's fewer leds? I don't really want to pay for output I can't use though.


----------



## kman

pandacory said:


> Thanks for the feedback. So no sunrise, sunset, moonlight, or 0 par viewing light...maybe I should consider an eseries. Does the eseries have the same level of flexibility in adjusting color modes with it's fewer leds? I don't really want to pay for output I can't use though.


Actually, you have all of those modes with the Sat+, you just can't automate them with the simple ramp timer. Once the lights are "on" you can use the included remote to change to anything you want... manually. (and you'll need to remember to put it back to normal when you're done playing else things will go wonky if left on a dynamic mode)

The e-series has far more flexibility (in addition to the sunrise/sunset, etc modes you want to automate). They both have same dynamic modes, I believe, but in addition to being able to schedule different modes at different times of the day with the included controller, I believe I read there are more steps available to fine-tune control of each LED color (something like 100 vs 42, IIRC). 

The e-series can also be dimmed to reduce the output, if full blast is too much. (or you can simply raise the light) You can dim the Sat+ lights, too, but not many do since you usually want/need max output.


----------



## AnotherHobby

The E-series can have a "moonlight" and a "daylight" for automation. It'll do a 15 minute ramp from your personal preset for "moon" to your personal preset for "daylight", and then a 15 minute dim in the other direction. You can set when each takes place, and when the light turns on and off. You cannot change the 15 minute ramp time, and you have have any sunrise or sunset modes in between. You can do this all with your own DIY arduino controller. That's what I'm doing with mine.

On > Moon > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > High Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Moon > Off


----------



## pandacory

AnotherHobby said:


> The E-series can have a "moonlight" and a "daylight" for automation. It'll do a 15 minute ramp from your personal preset for "moon" to your personal preset for "daylight", and then a 15 minute dim in the other direction. You can set when each takes place, and when the light turns on and off. You cannot change the 15 minute ramp time, and you have have any sunrise or sunset modes in between. You can do this all with your own DIY arduino controller. That's what I'm doing with mine.
> 
> On > Moon > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > High Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Moon > Off


I've seen your thread. Thats where I pulled the 0 par viewing light idea from. Like you, I enjoy looking at my tank, but not so much eith a few hundred watts of t5s blazing away! I don't think I am up for building a controller today, but don't count it out as an option in the future. Since you have the controller experience, which fixture is better suited? Is it just a question of output, or do you believe 1 is more controllable than the other for achieving real world effects?


----------



## AnotherHobby

I've only had the E-Series on my tank for a few hours, but it's controller is superior (it should be for the price). It's brighter too, but the controller is super smooth, responsive, and has more range (100 steps instead of 21 with the remote). Also, when I ramped my two Satellite Plus lights, I could frequently see them go up or down a level, or see a slight flicker. I see nothing with the E-Series — it's as smooth as butter.

You don't need to use "moonlight" for the built in ramp on the E-Series. You get to see what "moonlight" is with a moon button, so you could make a near zero PAR low sunset look if you wanted. If I didn't have my own controller, that's what I would do. I would use the built-in ramp with that and high sun. I like the super warm low sunset dim look better than moonlight.


----------



## kman

AnotherHobby said:


> The E-series can have a "moonlight" and a "daylight" for automation. It'll do a 15 minute ramp from your personal preset for "moon" to your personal preset for "daylight", and then a 15 minute dim in the other direction. You can set when each takes place, and when the light turns on and off. You cannot change the 15 minute ramp time, and you have have any sunrise or sunset modes in between. You can do this all with your own DIY arduino controller. That's what I'm doing with mine.
> 
> On > Moon > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > High Sun > ramp... > Mid Sun > ramp... > Low Sun > ramp... > Moon > Off


Really? No automated sunrise / sunset? I must have read that wrong. I was sure they did.

Bummer.

Good thing the e-series, should I ever upgrade, will work with the sweet controller I plan to implement.


----------



## AnotherHobby

kman said:


> Really? No automated sunrise / sunset? I must have read that wrong. I was sure they did.
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Good thing the e-series, should I ever upgrade, will work with the sweet controller I plan to implement.


It depends on what you set "Moonlight" to. It ramps from Moonlight to Daylight over 15 minutes. I do see it's 24 hour though, so the on/off time is actually when you want to ramp up. This leaves the lights always on. You could use an external timer to turn it off if you want.

From their manual:


----------



## Cannonbolt

If the Sat+ produces 28 PAR at a depth of 18" can I assume that two Sat+ would produce 56 PAR at the same depth? Or is there some sort of diminishing returns?


----------



## jeffkrol

Cannonbolt said:


> If the Sat+ produces 28 PAR at a depth of 18" can I assume that two Sat+ would produce 56 PAR at the same depth? Or is there some sort of diminishing returns?


They add better the closer together but not 100%.. Farther apart less addition.


----------



## bsantucci

Figure I'll post here too since I just joined this club as well with my new tank. Nothing fancy, just a lightly planted shell dweller Mr Aqua 12 Long with Satellite Plus overhead.


----------



## kman

Cannonbolt said:


> If the Sat+ produces 28 PAR at a depth of 18" can I assume that two Sat+ would produce 56 PAR at the same depth? Or is there some sort of diminishing returns?


You'll lose some light since the farther light has to travel farther, if you get my drift, than the one directly overhead. So not quite double. But I could see 50 PAR being a reasonable assumption, which is much more in medium light range. Way more usable, IMO.

With a smaller tank, like a 60P, doubling your lights is more efficient since it's not going as far to the substrate in the first place (12"), so you get closer to double. I believe Brian_Cali estimated he's getting about 70 PAR from two Sat+ fixtures, and his tank has been pretty amazing. I just added a second myself and look forward to better results.  (not that it was bad before)

Bump:


AnotherHobby said:


> It depends on what you set "Moonlight" to. It ramps from Moonlight to Daylight over 15 minutes. I do see it's 24 hour though, so the on/off time is actually when you want to ramp up. This leaves the lights always on. You could use an external timer to turn it off if you want.
> 
> From their manual:


Ah, ok, thx. Now I see what they meant by "sunset" and "sunrise". Simply the ramp on and off. I knew I had seen the terms mentioned, so I guess I wrongly assumed they were referring to their own dynamic sunrise/sunset mode. :/

I guess the moonlight mode is 0 par? Looks like the lights never full turn off, as set up in the graphic.


----------



## pandacory

If you use a secondary timer, will the fixture save your settings?


----------



## AnotherHobby

kman said:


> Ah, ok, thx. Now I see what they meant by "sunset" and "sunrise". Simply the ramp on and off. I knew I had seen the terms mentioned, so I guess I wrongly assumed they were referring to their own dynamic sunrise/sunset mode. :/
> 
> I guess the moonlight mode is 0 par? Looks like the lights never full turn off, as set up in the graphic.


According to their 24 hour timer, the lights never go off. I don't know if that matters at all if it's <1 PAR. I'd think it should be fine. I don't use the built-in timer though, because my arduino controller has real sunrise and sunset mixes.

Regarding the moonlight mode at 0 par, both daylight and moonlight can be set to whatever you want. My "Moon Light" button is set to 0 white, and then 3 for red, green, and blue. My "Daylight" button is 100 white, 100 red, and then 0 for green and blue. I haven't measured PAR yet — my Hoppy meter is broke.



pandacory said:


> If you use a secondary timer, will the fixture save your settings?


Yes. It has 4 memory spots just like the Satellite Plus. The plus calls them M1-M4. The E-Series calls them M1, M2, Daylight, and Moon Light, with the latter 2 having special meaning for the ramping.


----------



## pandacory

Nice! Do you think the 24" model would provide adequate coverage for a 29 gallon?


----------



## AnotherHobby

pandacory said:


> Nice! Do you think the 24" model would provide adequate coverage for a 29 gallon?


For an E-Series? Yes, it should work fine. Just raise it up a little bit and the beam should spread. You're only looking for 3 inches past the light on each end.


----------



## Tvadna

For those of you with dual Sat+ fixtures.

Can one remote control both units? Or does each fixture need it's own specific remote?

Another way to look at it is... If I have 2 fixtures and I lose the remote for one, will I only be able to control one of the units?


----------



## brooksie321

Tvadna said:


> For those of you with dual Sat+ fixtures.
> 
> Can one remote control both units? Or does each fixture need it's own specific remote?
> 
> Another way to look at it is... If I have 2 fixtures and I lose the remote for one, will I only be able to control one of the units?


Yep, as long as ir receivers are close to each other..


----------



## kman

Tvadna said:


> For those of you with dual Sat+ fixtures.
> 
> Can one remote control both units? Or does each fixture need it's own specific remote?
> 
> Another way to look at it is... If I have 2 fixtures and I lose the remote for one, will I only be able to control one of the units?


Yup. Same remote does both, no problem, as long as you hit the receiver.

Of course, that came make for some funny times, if you hit one and miss the other. One of mine doesn't come on every time with the timer (small voltage issue, unrelated), and then if you just point the remote at hit "power", the off one turns on, and the on one turns off, hit it again, and they switch again. Have to cover one to ONLY hit the other. Good times.


----------



## Linwood

Cannonbolt said:


> If the Sat+ produces 28 PAR at a depth of 18" can I assume that two Sat+ would produce 56 PAR at the same depth? Or is there some sort of diminishing returns?


A part of this question relates to how PAR varies as you get off center. Does anyone have that information, either specific to the LED+ or in general?

There's an important difference in having two fixtures vs one that is twice as bright -- the light is more even with two fixtures. So if you had 28 before, and doubled the strength of one light directly under it you might get 56. Two fixtures (since one is off to the side) might add directly under each to only 53 (making up numbers), but you'll have a larger area in the 50-53 range -- two humps in the brightness if you plotted across the tank, rather than one slightly taller hump.

Unless most of your plants are dead center, one could argue that spreading out the light rather than one stronger source may be better.

But how this really looks depends on the shape of the falloff curve. Anyone know how it looks? I suspect it's not straight trig (the water depth increase with angle) as I suspect there's a concentration or focusing of light involved as well.


----------



## lettuceman44

Would you guys recommend a satellite + for a low tech, no co2 10 gallon?


----------



## Linwood

lettuceman44 said:


> Would you guys recommend a satellite + for a low tech, no co2 10 gallon?


I can't tell you if there are better choices (or values), but I have a QT that is 10 gallons and hate the big, klunky florescent that came with it. The low, thin profile would look better with smaller tanks in comparison. 

(I leave the QT as is as it is off in a room no one visits.)


----------



## lettuceman44

Haha, I'm not asking so much about the value. I just don't want too much light since its supposed to be low tech.


----------



## Linwood

lettuceman44 said:


> Haha, I'm not asking so much about the value. I just don't want too much light since its supposed to be low tech.


You can dim it to any intensity and color you like, and program buttons for different levels if the presets are too bright.


----------



## lettuceman44

Linwood said:


> You can dim it to any intensity and color you like, and program buttons for different levels if the presets are too bright.


That is right. I think I'm sold on it.


----------



## kman

lettuceman44 said:


> Haha, I'm not asking so much about the value. I just don't want too much light since its supposed to be low tech.


The PAR data is on Current USA's website. Check your light, check the distance to the substrate for your tank, and if you're under 30 PAR (25?), you should be totally good for low tech.


----------



## Tetraodon

Eep. I've been really wanting a Sat+ and Dad has set up his new 140L tank - it's pretty tall though at 50cm/*20" deep. Would a single 36" unit sufficiently light it for a low-medium light tank? Or will it just be impossible without doubling up? *
I want to try Current's units, as I can't afford BML, and have a Finnex & want to play around with different brands (as much as I love my Finnex).


----------



## AnotherHobby

*DOUBLING UP ON SATELLITE PLUS LIGHTS — PAR MEASUREMENTS*

I just did some measurements with my Hoppy PAR meter for those curious about running 2 Satellite Plus lights together. I did this over open air, but matching the measurements if you had two 24" models over a 60p vs just one.

With just 1 light 12" above the meter I measured 31-32 PAR on center. With the meter moved 6" to the front or back I measured 25 PAR. Adding a second light, with the two of them equally distanced from the edges and each other, I measured 55 PAR in the middle, 50 under each light, and 38 at the far front or back. Hope this helps people, as I've seen lots of questions. Two of them over a 60P sized tank is nice light. One is pretty dim.



Tetraodon said:


> Eep. I've been really wanting a Sat+ and Dad has set up his new 140L tank - it's pretty tall though at 50cm/*20" deep. Would a single 36" unit sufficiently light it for a low-medium light tank? Or will it just be impossible without doubling up? * I want to try Current's units, as I can't afford BML, and have a Finnex & want to play around with different brands (as much as I love my Finnex).


Tetradon, it's funny that I just saw your question as I went to post the above info, so I went back and took measurements for you. One of my Satellite Plus lights puts out 12 PAR directly under the light at 20" and then down to 5 PAR when you go to the front or back by 10" (not sure how deep this tank is). If you put 2 of them 4" apart over the same height you get 26 PAR directly in the middle, 23 PAR under each light, and 15 PAR when 10" from the center. 

I'd say 1 light isn't going to cut it, but 2 could be a low light tank, especially if you have 2-3" of substrate. Gaining 2" raises all PAR numbers by 4, and gaining 3" raises them by 5. Hope that helps!


----------



## Linwood

Terrific info, thank you!!!



AnotherHobby said:


> One of my Satellite Plus lights puts out 12 PAR directly under the light at 20"


Current's web site quotes: 

18" = 28
>>> your number @ 20" = 12 <<< 
24" = 21

That's a huge difference, probably a factor of 2. Is this a question of PAR meter accuracy? Were they wildly optimistic in their numbers?


----------



## AnotherHobby

Linwood said:


> Terrific info, thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Current's web site quotes:
> 
> 18" = 28
> >>> your number @ 20" = 12 <<<
> 24" = 21
> 
> That's a huge difference, probably a factor of 2. Is this a question of PAR meter accuracy? Were they wildly optimistic in their numbers?


I'm not sure, but it reads really close to as expected at 12". I don't know how accurate Hoppy's meters are through the entire PAR range, but my understanding is that they are pretty good. Bear in mind though that it's not a $300 PAR meter.


----------



## Tetraodon

AnotherHobby said:


> *DOUBLING UP ON SATELLITE PLUS LIGHTS — PAR MEASUREMENTS*
> 
> I just did some measurements with my Hoppy PAR meter for those curious about running 2 Satellite Plus lights together. I did this over open air, but matching the measurements if you had two 24" models over a 60p vs just one.
> 
> With just 1 light 12" above the meter I measured 31-32 PAR on center. With the meter moved 6" to the front or back I measured 25 PAR. Adding a second light, with the two of them equally distanced from the edges and each other, I measured 55 PAR in the middle, 50 under each light, and 38 at the far front or back. Hope this helps people, as I've seen lots of questions. Two of them over a 60P sized tank is nice light. One is pretty dim.
> 
> 
> 
> Tetradon, it's funny that I just saw your question as I went to post the above info, so I went back and took measurements for you. One of my Satellite Plus lights puts out 12 PAR directly under the light at 20" and then down to 5 PAR when you go to the front or back by 10" (not sure how deep this tank is). If you put 2 of them 4" apart over the same height you get 26 PAR directly in the middle, 23 PAR under each light, and 15 PAR when 10" from the center.
> 
> I'd say 1 light isn't going to cut it, but 2 could be a low light tank, especially if you have 2-3" of substrate. Gaining 2" raises all PAR numbers by 4, and gaining 3" raises them by 5. Hope that helps!



I figured that'd be the answer  I want to order a small Finnex unit for a new tank (maybe), so I think I'll go for a Finnex Ray II instead - not 100% impressed with the Sat+'s output D:


----------



## Cannonbolt

At the moment I have one Sat+ fixture and I'm in need of a ramp timer. I'm not sure if a single fixture will provide the PAR required to grow my carpet, so I may be looking into buying a second fixture in the future. If I buy a dual ramp timer, will it function properly with only one fixture plugged into it?


----------



## Dmarksvr

Cannonbolt said:


> At the moment I have one Sat+ fixture and I'm in need of a ramp timer. I'm not sure if a single fixture will provide the PAR required to grow my carpet, so I may be looking into buying a second fixture in the future. If I buy a dual ramp timer, will it function properly with only one fixture plugged into it?


Ya, in fact I'm not sure you'll get all the increased fuctionallity over the single with 2 lights plugged in. Might be accurate to say "dual" means dual channel as much or more then dual light???

Here is theirr write up on capatibility, that says it works..
http://current-usa.com/ramp-timer-compatibility-with-satellite-led-plus/


----------



## Xzavier247




----------



## Brian_Cali77

Nice tank! I just love those dim settings at night!


----------



## seaturtle

so i have a sat+ on a regular timer.it wont save my settings im finding out.after the timer goes off all my custom settings go by by.would a ramp timer on a regular timer do that?.i want a regular timer because my tanks do a siesta during the day as well as shut down at night.Im not really too hung up on the whole ramping thing.


----------



## Linwood

seaturtle said:


> so i have a sat+ on a regular timer.it wont save my settings im finding out.after the timer goes off all my custom settings go by by.would a ramp timer on a regular timer do that?.i want a regular timer because my tanks do a siesta during the day as well as shut down at night.Im not really too hung up on the whole ramping thing.


I have had mine lose settings on power off sometimes, but not always. I have also had them lose settings just running, but again not often. Personally I think it is a bug somewhere in their software, that the fixture resets under some unknown condition.

But if it consistently looses the settings in the Mx buttons I would think it was broken, perhaps contact them. They answer questions from their website pretty quickly.

I can't think of any reason the ramp timer would work better in that regard. But I'd go straight to them with the question, as my guess is what you are seeing is not the expected behavior.


----------



## jbig

these lights are fantastic on my mr aqua 12g long. i'm 110% loving the ability to move my par from anywhere around 90/80 all the way down to 30/40. It makes trouble shooting algae issues a piece of cake. 

highly recommend this light for shallow tanks if you want as much PAR (or as little PAR) as possible.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

@seaturtle - that sounds odd. I have multiple Sat+'s and so far the ones I've tried with a mechanical timer all come back on from the last setting it was on before it went off. If it continues to not save the last setting, I'd open a ticket with Current. Their costumer service is solid. 

@jbig - I love that versatility too. Post a pic of that 12L here!


----------



## Linwood

Brian_Cali77 said:


> @seaturtle - that sounds odd. I have multiple Sat+'s and so far the ones I've tried with a mechanical timer all come back on from the last setting it was on before it went off. If it continues to not save the last setting, I'd open a ticket with Current. Their costumer service is solid.


Is that what you meant, or did you mean when you program the M1, M2, etc. buttons it forgets what they are programmed for?


----------



## seaturtle

Linwood said:


> Is that what you meant, or did you mean when you program the M1, M2, etc. buttons it forgets what they are programmed for?


I mean it forgets what i program M1 etc. like you said


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Either way, that's not normal. None of mine forget those memory presets. I'd get a replacement from current.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Hi everyone, as countless others have attested, I think the Sat+ is literally the perfect light for the 12G long tanks!

Here's a shot of mine:


I think they made the 36-48 inch fixture solely for the purpose of using it with these tanks, haha.

I currently run the whites at about 70% and the reds and blues at close to max. You can barely see the purple color in the reflection, but it doesn't really show in the plants.

Whelp, just wanted to share my experience so far and my tank!

Good stuff on this thread, everyone!


----------



## Tvadna

Late to the game... but finally got a Sat+.

Anyone know which button to press to get the highest PAR readings? From what I can tell from just my eye.. hitting the yellow button gives me the brightest but I could be wrong. Is there a way to tweak the RGB to gain more? 

I know that they new units are shipped to read the highest par setting right off of the bat but I didn't have that luxury... I purchased mine used.


----------



## kman

Tvadna said:


> Late to the game... but finally got a Sat+.
> 
> Anyone know which button to press to get the highest PAR readings? From what I can tell from just my eye.. hitting the yellow button gives me the brightest but I could be wrong. Is there a way to tweak the RGB to gain more?
> 
> I know that they new units are shipped to read the highest par setting right off of the bat but I didn't have that luxury... I purchased mine used.


Yellow. (Per manufacturer... I think there's a post on that in the manuf. forum, too)


----------



## Linwood

Tvadna said:


> I know that they new units are shipped to read the highest par setting right off of the bat but I didn't have that luxury... I purchased mine used.


I don't have a PAR meter but as part of a different project i measured power draw from the 12V side with each of the top buttons. That will correspond roughly proportionally to light output. Whether it is effective light at depth I can't help with. Full is the yellowish one mentioned.

So for example, White (left of full) is 1.6 vs full at 2.1 so it puts out 76% of the light of full, though in a different spectrum of course.




Code:


LED+            OEM
Orange          1.8
Blue            1.8
Purple          1.9
White           1.6
Full            2.1
Dark Blue       1.2
First moonlight 0.3


----------



## brooksie321

These got my Ludwiga growing right out of the tank


----------



## jbig

Brian_Cali77 said:


> @seaturtle - that sounds odd. I have multiple Sat+'s and so far the ones I've tried with a mechanical timer all come back on from the last setting it was on before it went off. If it continues to not save the last setting, I'd open a ticket with Current. Their costumer service is solid.
> 
> @jbig - I love that versatility too. Post a pic of that 12L here!


As requested! My Mr aqua 12g long:
Current sat. +
Eheim 2213
Pressurized co2 (inline) 
EI dosing + excel


----------



## jbig

Also, for anyone using this light on a mr aqua 12g:

http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings

according to guitarfish, these are the PAR readings on the 12g long. 

i'm sure someone has posted this on here already, but I figured I'd repost. It has been a great ally during the progression of my tank (staghorn has been my nemesis).


----------



## DGarone

Why do you do it that way, that is, why do you run it with the red turned down instead of full spectrum? Does it make the plants' colors look better?



ChemGuyEthan said:


> Hi everyone, as countless others have attested, I think the Sat+ is literally the perfect light for the 12G long tanks!
> 
> Here's a shot of mine:
> 
> 
> I think they made the 36-48 inch fixture solely for the purpose of using it with these tanks, haha.
> 
> I currently run the whites at about 70% and the reds and blues at close to max. You can barely see the purple color in the reflection, but it doesn't really show in the plants.
> 
> Whelp, just wanted to share my experience so far and my tank!
> 
> Good stuff on this thread, everyone!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Cool.. Thanks for adding that here. I'll edit the OP to include this. Should come in handy for some folks.


----------



## Wspanic

New to this and have a question. I have a 36x15x16h tank. How would 1 current sat+ do? I do not want to do co2 but can use flourish excel. I have planted dwarf sag, jungle Val's and ferns. I do not expect a carpet, but want a thick foreground plant so I thought dwarf sag would work? I have a marineland single bright. How does this compare?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

DGarone said:


> Why do you do it that way, that is, why do you run it with the red turned down instead of full spectrum? Does it make the plants' colors look better?


I run with the "purple" (red and blue at equal ratio) for two reasons: 

1) It seemed to look nice. I think it looks fairly natural, not too warm, not too cool, probably cause it's both, haha. Might add a little more red or decrease the blue as I tend to like the warmer white.

2) While I don't know the actual wavelength of light emitted by these LEDs (I probably could look it up), I know that plants absorb most light in both the blue and red wavelengths and many hardcore grow lights are in fact pink/purple. So I thought perhaps it would enhance growth. I have nothing to compare it to to say whether this is an effective strategy, but I'm confident in saying it didn't discourage plant growth.


----------



## Linwood

ChemGuyEthan said:


> I run with the "purple" (red and blue at equal ratio) ...
> 2) While I don't know the actual wavelength of light emitted by these LEDs (I probably could look it up), I know that plants absorb most light in both the blue and red wavelengths ...


I have read, but do not know the veracity of, reports that purple will reduce the chances of certain kinds of algae, which need more green in their light.

But I doubt seriously that plants grow better (i.e. receive more usable energy) under the LED+ purple, as the full spectrum has all the same light as purple, plus some additional added green. Whether they grow more healthy due to less algae, I have no idea (since you can read anything on the internet).


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Linwood said:


> I have read, but do not know the veracity of, reports that purple will reduce the chances of certain kinds of algae, which need more green in their light.
> 
> But I doubt seriously that plants grow better (i.e. receive more usable energy) under the LED+ purple, as the full spectrum has all the same light as purple, plus some additional added green. Whether they grow more healthy due to less algae, I have no idea (since you can read anything on the internet).


Yeah, agreed. I wasn't saying that they grow better under the purple, I just don't think it hindered growth to a particular degree with the purple. If one has full spectrum, whites plus the RGB LEDs, then all the appropriate wavelengths for plant growth should be covered.


----------



## powrslave

I have a 29 gal and want the 18" version of this.

My main objective is to run a set-it and forget-it dusk to dawn.

Do I need to buy a timer in addition to the satellite+?

thanks


----------



## brooksie321

I've switched mine to the more purple spectrum and the plants are growing while.the algae is not.. as bad anyways.. may be a coincidence or not??


----------



## Linwood

powrslave said:


> I have a 29 gal and want the 18" version of this.
> 
> My main objective is to run a set-it and forget-it dusk to dawn.
> 
> Do I need to buy a timer in addition to the satellite+?


Yes.

A regular cheap timer will work fine, the light will turn back on at the setting you had when you turned it off.

Or you can build an arduino or rasperry pi fancy computerized timer that changes scenes continually (plans are in the DIY section).


----------



## kman

powrslave said:


> I have a 29 gal and want the 18" version of this.
> 
> My main objective is to run a set-it and forget-it dusk to dawn.
> 
> Do I need to buy a timer in addition to the satellite+?
> 
> thanks


Yes, as Lindwood pointed out, you'll need a timer.

Cheapest is a simple mechanical on/off time ($5-10 at Home Depot / Lowes), or you can ramp (fade) the lights on and off with the Current Single Ramp Timer (about $30-35 online, IIRC), but only if you use the preset light modes (other modes cause flicker).

Or you can go all out and build something for considerably more that gives you fairly pinpoint control of all times and modes. You'll need to get friendly with a soldering iron and some electronics parts, and you're probably looking at at least $50+.


----------



## Linwood

kman said:


> Or you can go all out and build something for considerably more that gives you fairly pinpoint control.


Not just more control -- you can waste days and days of your life in order to turn a light off and on.

Oh, wait... that was my wife's comment. :wink:


----------



## Dmarksvr

kman said:


> Yes, as Lindwood pointed out, you'll need a timer.
> 
> Cheapest is a simple mechanical on/off time ($5-10 at Home Depot / Lowes), or you can ramp (fade) the lights on and off with the Current Single Ramp Timer (about $30-35 online, IIRC), but only if you use the preset light modes (other modes cause flicker).
> 
> Or you can go all out and build something for considerably more that gives you fairly pinpoint control of all times and modes. You'll need to get friendly with a soldering iron and some electronics parts, and you're probably looking at at least $50+.


 The dual ramp timer does the down/dusk and adds moonlight functiomality. Well it used to,... looks like current recently changed the info page because, the other day when I posted this same link in another thread they said it works with the dual ramp timer and explained how to do it. Now they just say its a bad idea. I think you had to use.one of the preset colors for it to work, that was all...
http://current-usa.com/ramp-timer-compatibility-with-satellite-led-plus/

Kinda annoying that it was possible according to them for like a year and now they justnchangenit and don't even tell you what the old info was. I think it worked, with a condition or 2... I guessnitnos just easier for them to say, "nope, doesn't work now?"

I'm gonna post on their sponsor section to see if the dual still works.


----------



## kman

Dmarksvr said:


> The dual ramp timer does the down/dusk and adds moonlight functiomality. Well it used to,... looks like current recently changed the info page because, the other day when I posted this same link in another thread they said it works with the dual ramp timer and explained how to do it. Now they just say its a bad idea. I think you had to use.one of the preset colors for it to work, that was all...
> http://current-usa.com/ramp-timer-compatibility-with-satellite-led-plus/
> 
> Kinda annoying that it was possible according to them for like a year and now they justnchangenit and don't even tell you what the old info was. I think it worked, with a condition or 2... I guessnitnos just easier for them to say, "nope, doesn't work now?"
> 
> I'm gonna post on their sponsor section to see if the dual still works.


Not with the Sat+.

Unfortunately, the ONLY way to get that kind of granular control over the Sat+ is with the DIY Arduino-controlled methods. Otherwise, ramp on/ramp off is as fancy as you're going to get.


----------



## Dmarksvr

kman said:


> Not with the Sat+.
> 
> Unfortunately, the ONLY way to get that kind of granular control over the Sat+ is with the DIY Arduino-controlled methods. Otherwise, ramp on/ramp off is as fancy as you're going to get.



Well the old info that used to be in the link I posted said itn ramped up/down over 30min period each way, and that the moonlight would come on as min intensity. 

They recently changed the info in that link so I posted in their sponsor forum for clarification. I don't have the light or ramp timer so I can't speak from experience but I swear I read about people getting that functionality from the combo just as the old info in the link said they would on some forums, but possibly I'm mistaken. So I look forward to current's reply.

Dual ramp is $50-$60 and the + light starts around $80, so for most even if it does work they might as well get an e-series... But I'm still curious


----------



## phorty

I just discovered this light and may pick one up for the 75 I'm setting up.

Would it be too much light for my anubias-only 75? I used a older T12 dual tube fixture on my 55 and the anubias grew well. I originally had NO T5 on that tank and it was too much light. I'm obviously going very low light here. Should I consider the non plus version of this light instead?


----------



## lamiskool

phorty said:


> I just discovered this light and may pick one up for the 75 I'm setting up.
> 
> Would it be too much light for my anubias-only 75? I used a older T12 dual tube fixture on my 55 and the anubias grew well. I originally had NO T5 on that tank and it was too much light. I'm obviously going very low light here. Should I consider the non plus version of this light instead?


I think that it would be perfect for that kind of tank, and I like the added colors/effects of the plus. If it is too much light you can always manually dim it down...


----------



## lettuceman44

So I have a very weird problem with my Satellite+.

When I press the button on the remote to lower the brightness, it works. 
When I press another button, it still does the action to lower the brightness.

What just happened to me now.

I went to lower the brightness, realized I lowered it too low, so I went to make it brighter. Well, every time I went to go make it brighter, it would just make it lower. I then just pressing the full spectrum button until it actually brought the light to full spectrum. Before that it would continue to lower the brightness.

It is becoming very annoying.......


----------



## Williak

lettuceman44 said:


> So I have a very weird problem with my Satellite+.
> 
> When I press the button on the remote to lower the brightness, it works.
> When I press another button, it still does the action to lower the brightness.
> 
> What just happened to me now.
> 
> I went to lower the brightness, realized I lowered it too low, so I went to make it brighter. Well, every time I went to go make it brighter, it would just make it lower. I then just pressing the full spectrum button until it actually brought the light to full spectrum. Before that it would continue to lower the brightness.
> 
> It is becoming very annoying.......


I too have issues with my remote malfunctioning, and becoming stuck on one action. I have to not touch any buttons for a solid 3-5 seconds... then it seems to work again. 

Also having problems with it just stopping working entirely, if too many commands are given in a row, while sorting through presets or fine tuning custom colors. Waiting 3-5 seconds seems to solve that too. Quite frustrating though.


----------



## Powerclown

I purchased my sat+ today for my 60p,hope I like it and i have no issues with plant grow


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Powerclown said:


> I purchased my sat+ today for my 60p,hope I like it and i have no issues with plant grow


Just so long as you know that a single Sat+ on a 60p is good for low-medium light, low tech. You'll need to run duals if you want to grow more light needy plants + CO2.


----------



## Powerclown

All right good to know,btw the tank is covered with HC,what about those little guys?


----------



## kman

Powerclown said:


> All right good to know,btw the tank is covered with HC,what about those little guys?


Carpeting plants usually need co2, and higher than low light.


----------



## vanish

My 75G with a single 48in Sat Led+


----------



## Powerclown

Thank you guys for the fast response,I will order a second one to be on the safe side and run it dual.


----------



## Powerclown

*New fixture,first pics...*

still playing arround,great light,love it...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Tank and scape look good!


----------



## Powerclown

Thanx Brian,you can find better pics under photography " some eye candy " 
I need to find the right settings for the camera,right now the quality is ok but not perfect.


----------



## Thomas.w

I have a 48-60" Sat + and just today it started flashing on and off regardless of the setting. I don't think it's a year old yet! Any idea's


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Are you using it with a ramp timer on a custom setting (not a preset)?


----------



## Thomas.w

No timer at all seems to only do it when the white is at or close to full brightness


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Definitely not normal. I'd open a ticket with Current and get it fixed or replaced under warranty.


----------



## Powerclown

second fixture is on his way,can i control 2 with one remote and what timer works best.


----------



## kman

Powerclown said:


> second fixture is on his way,can i control 2 with one remote and what timer works best.


Yes, as long as the little IR receivers are positioned so you can hit both accurately, one remote controls both lights no problem. Just make sure you keep them in sync, especially with power, since there are no discrete on/off, only a toggle: If you miss one with power, and hit the power button again, the second one turns on and the first one turns off. 

You can use any simple mechanical timer for pure on/off at X time.

Or you can use Current's Single Ramp Timer (but only two options: On/Off, just like the mechanical timers, or Ramp On/Ramp Off, but ONLY if you only use the preset color modes, not the dynamic modes or custom colors... and other mode causes a dual PWM conflict and the light will kinda go crazy). 

Or you can go all out and build an Arduino-based controller, if you're handy with basic electronic work.


----------



## Powerclown

All right good to know, thank u for the fast response.


----------



## Lakehouse

Just got my satellite+ today for my 12g long Iwagumi build.

Is there a way to set it up (using a timer) where I can have full light photo period and then x amount of time with moon lights? Without manually turning on moon lights with remote?


----------



## Linwood

Lakehouse said:


> Is there a way to set it up (using a timer) where I can have full light photo period and then x amount of time with moon lights? Without manually turning on moon lights with remote?


Unfortunately no, they did not put any timer into the device.

That's why many of us have built arduino or Raspberry Pi remote controls.

Someone else will have to answer about the ramp timer - I understood it was not usable, but others have said it works.


----------



## kman

No, the single ramp timer will fade the lights on at x time and off at x time, as long as you leave it on a preset color, but it's only on/off, no moonlights.


----------



## Lakehouse

Linwood said:


> Unfortunately no, they did not put any timer into the device.
> 
> That's why many of us have built arduino or Raspberry Pi remote controls.
> 
> Someone else will have to answer about the ramp timer - I understood it was not usable, but others have said it works.


The above listed remotes will allow x amount of photo period followed by x amount of moonlight without touching the remote?


----------



## kman

Lakehouse said:


> The above listed remotes will allow x amount of photo period followed by x amount of moonlight without touching the remote?


Yes, if you build and program an Arduino-based controller, you can make it do any modes you want at any time.

See: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=391265


----------



## Lakehouse

Holy crap....that is way over my pay grade. Lol

Any chance someone is selling these premade? Or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## nikb747

Here's the tank right after I set it up, Mr. Aqua 12G LI with the Satellite+

More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nik_billings/sets/72157646416717989/


I'm using the Dual Ramp Timer but I want to do that Arduino thing, maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## kman

Lakehouse said:


> Holy crap....that is way over my pay grade. Lol
> 
> Any chance someone is selling these premade? Or is that wishful thinking?


Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. I'm in the process of putting together a how-to, if that helps. If you can follow instructions and do some basic soldering, the basics are actually pretty easy.

If soldering scares the heck out of you, then no, it's probably not an option.


----------



## Lakehouse

kman said:


> Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. I'm in the process of putting together a how-to, if that helps. If you can follow instructions and do some basic soldering, the basics are actually pretty easy.
> 
> If soldering scares the heck out of you, then no, it's probably not an option.


awesome. I look forward to your "how-to" thread. Soldering is no problem, it's just all that programming that was very confusing on the link.


----------



## phorty

Lakehouse said:


> Holy crap....that is way over my pay grade. Lol
> 
> Any chance someone is selling these premade? Or is that wishful thinking?


Love your reaction! I have that same response to so many forum posts in all the various hobbies I'm involved in.


----------



## Powerclown

double trouble....


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Powerclown said:


> double trouble....


Very nice! Duals work splendid on a 60p!


----------



## nugzboltz

Hi everyone, just getting back into planted tanks after a long hiatus. I'm pretty much set on a Sat+ as my lighting solution, but I have a question about raising it. 

I just want to raise the light an inch or two; what would the best way to do this be? Hanging it would be overkill for that height.


----------



## Linwood

nugzboltz said:


> I just want to raise the light an inch or two; what would the best way to do this be? Hanging it would be overkill for that height.


The wire stands on the end have two steps of about 3/8" each. Depending on whether you are on the end of the tank (where they can hang down) you can then rest the wire on the trim (fixture is actually about 1/8" below the trim), on the first step (fixture roughly 1/4" above) or second step (fixture about 5/8" above the trim). 

Other combinations could easily be made by some kind of block to match the trim glued under the wire. Not sure what that would look like for 2" above, but to get the extra half in or so I think some rectangular plastic block would be simple. 

The wire is rather stiff, but I suspect it could also be taken out, re-bent, and be made into a higher stand as well, though I do not know how hard it is to physically remove (I'd be afraid to bend it in place as worried it would break the plastic).


----------



## nugzboltz

Thanks Linwood, I was hoping that there was some official mounts/blocks that would look more finished than a DIY solution. But you did give me the idea of getting a solid plastic block and notching it so it would fit onto my rimless tank. Then the light could sit on that.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I just purchased a 24" 18W for my Mr. Aqua 17g. What kind of plants should I be able to grow with just a single light? For now, I've just moved over some amazon swords and anubias nana.


----------



## Mirzath

My 24-36" sat+ just stopped working. I was running it on a single ramp timer. The electrical adapter seem very warm and I thought I heard a click or pop sound coming from it or the timer. Should I try and get a replacement adapter?


----------



## kman

Try running it directly from the power brick instead of through the timer. If it still won't turn on, contact Current's tech support.


----------



## Thomas.w

Current's tech suppor is AWSOME! What a great company and great people. They replaced a power supply for my 48-60" sat + that was 3 months out of warantee no questions asked and the replacement was of much much better quality than the original. Go to the site and open a ticket Im sure they will take care of you. TW


----------



## sheepsheeplamb

I recently purchased a sat plus for my 10 gallon from amazon. The first time I plugged it in everything was fine. However, any time after that I noticed that the remote isn't responsive most of the time I try to use it. I'm pointing at the sensor but that doesn't seem to help much. The only way I can make it work again is to unplug and wait a while, replug then try again. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## kman

sheepsheeplamb said:


> I recently purchased a sat plus for my 10 gallon from amazon. The first time I plugged it in everything was fine. However, any time after that I noticed that the remote isn't responsive most of the time I try to use it. I'm pointing at the sensor but that doesn't seem to help much. The only way I can make it work again is to unplug and wait a while, replug then try again. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong here?


I'd contact Current. If there's something simply, their tech support can help troubleshoot, and if it's a bad light, they provide excellent customer service.


----------



## slowfoot

You're all probably tired of answering these questions, but... 

I'm setting up a 55 gallon (standard) riparium type tank. Just wondering if the sat+ will be enough light for this type of setup. I want to keep it low tech and I'm only planning on having low light plants in the water section. I'm actually more concerned about the emergent plants. Debating between this light and the Finnex Ray2, but worried that one might be too much light.


----------



## Chris_Produces

slowfoot said:


> You're all probably tired of answering these questions, but...
> 
> I'm setting up a 55 gallon (standard) riparium type tank. Just wondering if the sat+ will be enough light for this type of setup. I want to keep it low tech and I'm only planning on having low light plants in the water section. I'm actually more concerned about the emergent plants. Debating between this light and the Finnex Ray2, but worried that one might be too much light.


IMO it's not but that's going to be pretty dependent on your particular plant choices. If it were me I'd go with an Ecoxotic E-Series or the RayII depending on budget and desired features.


----------



## Notorious93

I'm selling my 36" to upgrade to an ecoxotic e series light if anyone is interested. I'll take any good offer as I'm trying to sell asap.


----------



## chainsaw

Just ordered a 24" Sat + for my 29g. Tried the Finnex Stingray, was not a fan of the build quality or the fact that the blue LEDs could not be separately controlled. The Planted + puts out too much light. 

Hoping the Sat + provides enough light to grow low light plants. Right now I have Java Fern and five different types of anubias. No CO2 and no ferts.


----------



## Chris_Produces

Notorious93 said:


> I'm selling my 36" to upgrade to an ecoxotic e series light if anyone is interested. I'll take any good offer as I'm trying to sell asap.


is it the 24 to 36 or the 36 to 48?


----------



## Notorious93

Chris_Produces said:


> is it the 24 to 36 or the 36 to 48?


36" to 48"


----------



## AnotherHobby

Wrong thread.


----------



## BigMO

18" Sat+, standard 10g:


----------



## Patson

Very nice stone arrangements!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Just got a special delivery from Santa yesterday... should we bring the "Pro" family in the Sat+ Club fold, or new thread?


----------



## Powerclown

She is still a family member,keep current under one roof. No new thread needed.


----------



## Absolut Talent

I ordered my 2nd sat+ the other day (huzzah for prime trial and 2 day shipping)

It should be here tomorrow to go on my 20g long. Along with my aquatek mini and some odds and ends. 

Next project is to make a new cover to get rid of my light limiting versatop.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Photoshoot with the Current Satellite LED+ Pro... 

Full album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650077405391/

And some to attach here


----------



## zackariah

I have a pro in route as well hope it performs as well as advertised. Brian what are your first impressions?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

zackariah said:


> I have a pro in route as well hope it performs as well as advertised. Brian what are your first impressions?



Not Brian but...

I just installed one on a 40b last night. Ramp timer is nice, as is being able to set the intensity of the moon lighting. Light weight, small foot print, easy to program, and the storm/cloud cover features of the unit are cool.


----------



## kman

(I initially posted this in your 3G Long thread, but this one is probably more appropriate for the discussion)

Very interesting light! I'll have to read up on it. How does the PAR rating compare to the Sat+?

I'm a little surprised they made the body so wide, for a single row of LEDs, you'd think they could be made narrower, like the E-Series. Blocks way less viewing area across the top of the tank. I'm also curious about the remote codes, and number of steps between levels. The E-Series has a lot more steps than the Sat+, which makes for smoother transitions. Also, if you get a chance, can you look to see if the old Sat+ remote will control the new Sat+ Pro? I'm curious if they changed the codes used or not.


----------



## zackariah

I can answer the question above about the remotes Tuesday when it arrives. As far as the width of the fixture for one row of leds, maybe it's so it has more surface area to dissipate heat. Not too sure.


----------



## jeffkrol

kman said:


> I'm a little surprised they made the body so wide


Yea I wondered that myself..


----------



## Dmarksvr

jeffkrol said:


> Yea I wondered that myself..


Ditto... As far as I know the E-series aren't failing left and right in the wild, but decent sized LEDs on such a thin bar (but thicker), scare me a little given the cost.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

kman said:


> (I initially posted this in your 3G Long thread, but this one is probably more appropriate for the discussion)
> 
> Very interesting light! I'll have to read up on it. How does the PAR rating compare to the Sat+?
> 
> I'm a little surprised they made the body so wide, for a single row of LEDs, you'd think they could be made narrower, like the E-Series. Blocks way less viewing area across the top of the tank. I'm also curious about the remote codes, and number of steps between levels. The E-Series has a lot more steps than the Sat+, which makes for smoother transitions. Also, if you get a chance, can you look to see if the old Sat+ remote will control the new Sat+ Pro? I'm curious if they changed the codes used or not.


I don't follow what you mean by the number of steps between levels.

From my own research before buying mine I found that the Satellite + was rated for 35 + par at 12" and the pro is rated for 100 + par at 12".

Link to the product comparison sheet:thumbsup: 

http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-LED-Product-Comparison.pdf

Don' know about the remotes either as this is my first LED light.


----------



## jeffkrol

FatherLandDescendant said:


> I don't follow what you mean by the number of steps between levels.
> 
> From my own research before buying mine I found that the Satellite + was rated for 35 + par at 12" and the pro is rated for 100 + par at 12".
> 
> Link to the product comparison sheet:thumbsup:
> 
> http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-LED-Product-Comparison.pdf
> 
> Don' know about the remotes either as this is my first LED light.


The "steps" he is referring to are for like the ramp up function.. If it steps in say 10% increments it is not as smooth as say 1% increments.
The pro seems (no direct knowledge) to have a set 15min ramp time so gradual increments are questionable.. but unknown to me.

As to the remote unlikely but also unknown..


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

jeffkrol said:


> The "steps" he is referring to are for like the ramp up function.. If it steps in say 10% increments it is not as smooth as say 1% increments.
> The pro seems (no direct knowledge) to have a set 15min ramp time so gradual increments are questionable.. but unknown to me.
> 
> As to the remote unlikely but also unknown..


Oh. Yes it's a set 15 minute ramp up and down.


----------



## vraev

Has anyone's satellite plus led started failing? I am getting almost a row of 4 RGB LED...particularly..the blue LED in those 4 that are flickering and failing. they are off ...but when I try to increase/decrease the blue color..they flicker on and off.


----------



## kman

jeffkrol said:


> The "steps" he is referring to are for like the ramp up function.. If it steps in say 10% increments it is not as smooth as say 1% increments.
> The pro seems (no direct knowledge) to have a set 15min ramp time so gradual increments are questionable.. but unknown to me.
> 
> As to the remote unlikely but also unknown..


Correct, mostly. Has to do with aftermarket controllers which cross-fade via IR commands. Time isn't a relevant factor, but smoothness is an indicator. Not a big deal, I'll wait until someone involved in the controller projects get their hands on one. 

By way of reference, IIRC, the Sat+ has something like 42 steps between full on and full off, for each channel. The E-Series has over 100, which produces much smoother cross-fades when electronically controlling light settings. I was just wondering if the Sat+ Pro is using the same basic electronics as the Sat+ or if it's been upgraded to something closer to the E-Series.

Not an issue either way, I was just curious.  At some point I'll likely be upgrading my Sat+ lights, and the question is do I go with the Sat+ Pro, or just straight to the E-Series. I have yet to decide, but I'm not in a hurry at the moment, either... it'll likely be at least 6 months before I decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## Chris_Produces

vraev said:


> Has anyone's satellite plus led started failing? I am getting almost a row of 4 RGB LED...particularly..the blue LED in those 4 that are flickering and failing. they are off ...but when I try to increase/decrease the blue color..they flicker on and off.


Yeah one of my Sat+ fixtures is failing in the Red of the RGB LED's. I'm thinking about switching to a different brand of fixture. I can't afford the down time or I would just send it in.


----------



## zackariah

I have three. Two of them I got when they first came out no problems here.


----------



## vraev

I think mine is a second hand fixture that is over an yr old... I know they will not offer any warranty. But I found this out after I just ordered two new satellite led + for a second tank. I tried cancelling... But the order was already shipped. I don't want to diss current for the issue... But I think they need to test the fixtures a lot more and make sure the tiny rgb LEDs don't fail.



Chris_Produces said:


> Yeah one of my Sat+ fixtures is failing in the Red of the RGB LED's. I thinking about switching to a different brand of fixture. I can't afford the down time or I would just send it in.


----------



## Chris_Produces

vraev said:


> I think mine is a second hand fixture that is over an yr old... I know they will not offer any warranty. But I found this out after I just ordered two new satellite led + for a second tank. I tried cancelling... But the order was already shipped. I don't want to diss current for the issue... But I think they need to test the fixtures a lot more and make sure the tiny rgb LEDs don't fail.


I understand that completely. That being said, the growth of the plants is 100% satisfaction from this happy customer. I don't want people to misunderstand. I think I'm going to try the E-Series next though.


----------



## vraev

Chris_Produces said:


> I understand that completely. That being said, the growth of the plants is 100% satisfaction from this happy customer. I don't want people to misunderstand. I think I'm going to try the E-Series next though.


I hope that the 2 x 18" fixtures that I ordered will give me enough light..or else I might have to get rid of them (sell them). I should have sucked it up and just gotten the e-series or the pro version. But 2 of the + are the same price as a single pro series. I just couldn't justify spending that. Not to mention, I would have needed a second one anyways to get the coverage needed. Bottomline...lets see..hopefully the two should provide some good high light for light hungry plants.


----------



## Chris_Produces

vraev said:


> I hope that the 2 x 18" fixtures that I ordered will give me enough light..or else I might have to get rid of them (sell them). I should have sucked it up and just gotten the e-series or the pro version. But 2 of the + are the same price as a single pro series. I just couldn't justify spending that. Not to mention, I would have needed a second one anyways to get the coverage needed. Bottomline...lets see..hopefully the two should provide some good high light for light hungry plants.


What type of tank (height from substrate to light fixture?) setup do you run it on? Pressurized co2? What plants are you trying to grow? I'm around 16in from the light to substrate and I'm able to grow HC and Micro Sword pretty well with 2 units. I run pressurized co2, modified EI dosing with weekly 50%ish water change, and I have crazy hard tap water.


----------



## vraev

Chris_Produces said:


> What type of tank (height from substrate to light fixture?) setup do you run it on? Pressurized co2? What plants are you trying to grow? I'm around 16in from the light to substrate and I'm able to grow HC and Micro Sword pretty well with 2 units. I run pressurized co2, modified EI dosing with weekly 50%ish water change, and I have crazy hard tap water.


 I don't use it for aquariums...but for a terrarium. I need as high of a light as I can get it. The tank is 18" x 18" x 12" high. The plants are like 8" away from the lights. There is already a XR15FW on this tank. But the sides are not getting it enough light...I grow carnivorous plants which grow in full sun. Planning on filling the sides with the light from the sat+ x 2.


----------



## longgonedaddy

I'm finally able to join! Sorry for the crappy pic, taken quickly in my haste to join the club!


----------



## dru

Are all of the preset color modes the same PAR? I really like the orange setting.


----------



## kman

dru said:


> Are all of the preset color modes the same PAR? I really like the orange setting.


No. Max PAR, as I understand it, is on the Yellow setting, where every LED is firing full blast. Any of the color settings cut back on some of the colored LEDs to shift the color appearance.

That said, AnotherHobby used a PAR meter and determined that the vast majority of the PAR is determined by the white channel, so you're probably only affecting max PAR by 1-2 PAR in the other modes.

I'm a big fan of purple, myself. It actually cuts the blues and greens noticeably, which I believe reduces algae (my LFS feels the same way), and the increased red really makes things look amazing.


----------



## dru

I will not fret over just a couple of PAR, that is good to know

I've gotten used to the orange setting and now any other mode looks too blue. Next fav is the purp setting though

Edit: forgot my pic










Just started pressurized co2


----------



## jeffkrol

kman said:


> No. Max PAR, as I understand it, is on the Yellow setting, where every LED is firing full blast. Any of the color settings cut back on some of the colored LEDs to shift the color appearance.
> 
> That said, AnotherHobby used a PAR meter and determined that the vast majority of the PAR is determined by the white channel, so you're probably only affecting max PAR by 1-2 PAR in the other modes.
> 
> I'm a big fan of purple, myself. It actually cuts the blues and greens noticeably, which I believe reduces algae (my LFS feels the same way), and the increased red really makes things look amazing.


someone elses measurements..









http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings


----------



## zerodameaon

I had a 24in Sat+ for my 20 gallon tank but have since upgraded to a 55g tank. I could not afford the Sat+ Pro but needed more light then the Sat+ so I decided on a beamswork as the main light and now I use the Sat+ as accent lighting and to brighten up the back of the tank where the beamswork does not hit as well.


----------



## R_Andersen

Just got the 24" Satellite + Pro and have it on my 29g tank. So far I think it's a great light. Love the options to dim and adjust the color temperature. Definitely a lot more light than my 2 bulb T5HO Aquaticlife fixture I was running. 

I recall seeing some posts somewhere with some custom color settings people had used for the regular satellite plus but can't seem to find them. Anyone have a link handy?

Here's a few poor cell phone pics of it running on the purple setting at 80% brightness..


----------



## dru

^Good looking tank!



jeffkrol said:


> someone elses measurements..
> 
> 
> http://www.guitarfish.org/2013/05/30/satellite-freshwater-led-review-part-2-par-readings


Dang that really makes me want to build an Arduino controller now

I thought the sunrise / cloudy modes were useless but I already have a ideal cycle developed now (sunrise / orange 6500K / H mode / M1 / M3 / M4)

It's just money right? :icon_twis


----------



## kman

dru said:


> ^Good looking tank!
> 
> 
> Dang that really makes me want to build an Arduino controller now
> 
> I thought the sunrise / cloudy modes were useless but I already have a ideal cycle developed now (sunrise / orange 6500K / H mode / M1 / M3 / M4)
> 
> It's just money right? :icon_twis


It's not difficult. 

Also, I might be selling one of mine before long, since I've upgraded my lights and controllers, so let me know if you're serious and I'll probably let it go for what I paid.


----------



## dru

I know almost nothing about them 

I flipped through the DIY section and it looks like there are really two options?

A ~$50 really slick looking one with an enclosure and a soldered one for ~$30?


----------



## kman

dru said:


> I know almost nothing about them
> 
> I flipped through the DIY section and it looks like there are really two options?
> 
> A ~$50 really slick looking one with an enclosure and a soldered one for ~$30?


They're both around $50 in parts.

The "slick" one with no soldering needed only works for the Ecoxotic E-Series, not the Sat+. (It can be adapted, in theory, but you'd need to know a fair amount about programming)


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Single Satellite + over a MrAqua 17g:


----------



## krackerjack82

looking to replace my corallife duel t5ho with the satellite+ pro 48", would this get me into the med to high end rang on par? tank is 48x24x13. ive been doing a lot or research on the +pro and am really liking this light.


----------



## kman

krackerjack82 said:


> looking to replace my corallife duel t5ho with the satellite+ pro 48", would this get me into the med to high end rang on par? tank is 48x24x13. ive been doing a lot or research on the +pro and am really liking this light.


13" tall or 24" tall? 

If 13" tall, assuming 2" of substrate your light would be 11" from the substrate. That puts you around 100 PAR, I'd guess, which is solidly high light.

If 24" tall, assuming 3" of substrate your light would be 21" from the substrate. That puts you in the neighborhood of 55 PAR?


----------



## krackerjack82

its 24 tall. I looked all over for a par chart for the + pro. thanks! think that will put right around where I want to be. think my t5's only gettn me about 20 at substraight, and since I went with co2 plants just want more light.


----------



## kman

krackerjack82 said:


> its 24 tall. I looked all over for a par chart for the + pro. thanks! think that will put right around where I want to be. think my t5's only gettn me about 20 at substraight, and since I went with co2 plants just want more light.


I couldn't find a PAR chart either, and finally contacted Current tech support directly. They sent me that graphic just last week. Finally!


----------



## baronen

I'm in the same boat with a 24inch tall tank... 55 par is still considered high lights right?


----------



## kman

baronen said:


> I'm in the same boat with a 24inch tall tank... 55 par is still considered high lights right?


Hoppy is the MAN when it comes to lighting.

Check his main thread, here, especially post 1:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

But the quote that answers your question is this:


Hoppy said:


> Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants
> Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR - CO2 may be needed to avoid too many nuisance algae problems
> High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems


----------



## baronen

kman said:


> Hoppy is the MAN when it comes to lighting.
> 
> Check his main thread, here, especially post 1:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
> 
> But the quote that answers your question is this:


sweet looks like itll be high light but not too high. just ordered the pro, can't wait!


----------



## krackerjack82

let me no how that + pro works out for you. I cant wait to get mine ordered.


----------



## Ficklewinds

Hey guys, need an opinion!

I have a 36 gallon bowfront with one current satellite + on it. I'm installing a DIY co2 system this weekend and was wanting to go slightly higher light to plant some needier plants than the java fern, anubias, and wisteria I currently have. I was going to add an amazon sword, some ludwigia, and still contemplating some carpet plants.

Should I get another satellite + or bite the bullet and upgrade to the pro?


----------



## kman

Ficklewinds said:


> Hey guys, need an opinion!
> 
> I have a 36 gallon bowfront with one current satellite + on it. I'm installing a DIY co2 system this weekend and was wanting to go slightly higher light to plant some needier plants than the java fern, anubias, and wisteria I currently have. I was going to add an amazon sword, some ludwigia, and still contemplating some carpet plants.
> 
> Should I get another satellite + or bite the bullet and upgrade to the pro?


Either would suffice. (2 Sat+ or one Pro) The one Pro will give you more PAR than two Sats, though, and you'd see more of the top of your tank. BUT you may need to raise the Pro a bit in order to get full coverage, since the cone of light from the single row of LEDs is a bit narrower than the dual LED row Sat+, let alone two of them. While they cover a lot of tank top, I have to say coverage from dual Sat+ lights is beautifully even.

One option is sell your Sat+ and apply the money towards a Pro.


----------



## Ficklewinds

So to understand:

From top of tank to top of substrate is roughly 18". Currents website says that should be 28 par. If I add another satellite plus, do I just double that, giving me 56 par? I think for my needs 56 par would be more than enough. I'm leaning more to this at the moment if that's how it works, specifically for the more even lighting you were talking about. 

Meanwhile on the website, the pro says it would dish out 100 par?. As long as I keep up the CO2 and ferts, would algae stay under control? I am a little concerned by that, but I suppose more light with the other set up would lead to the same.


----------



## kman

Ficklewinds said:


> So to understand:
> 
> From top of tank to top of substrate is roughly 18". Currents website says that should be 28 par. If I add another satellite plus, do I just double that, giving me 56 par? I think for my needs 56 par would be more than enough. I'm leaning more to this at the moment if that's how it works, specifically for the more even lighting you were talking about.
> 
> Meanwhile on the website, the pro says it would dish out 100 par?. As long as I keep up the CO2 and ferts, would algae stay under control? I am a little concerned by that, but I suppose more light with the other set up would lead to the same.


You don't _quite_ double the PAR, but close to it. Directly underneath in the area of max overlap, you come really close to doubling it, though. A seat of my pants guess would be approx 50 PAR.

The Pro give 100 PAR, but that's at 12". You're at 18", which is why I'd estimate ~60 PAR for the Pro, based on the company's chart above.

Don't forget these are LED so you can dim the lights easily if they're putting out too much light. Simply lower the white channel a few clicks and you'll drop the PAR a few points, if you have more light than you want. Much easier to lower the light than raise it!


----------



## Ficklewinds

That's true. 

I'm giving myself a headache and over thinking all of this I'm sure LOL. 

Okay, I think I'm going to go with a second satellite + for now. I think that will be more than enough for what I want to do. Maybe if or when I decide to get that 55 gallon I'm eyeing, I might try the the pro out on it!

Thanks for your help. How can I join the club LOL? I'll post a pic on Fri when I add the second light. :red_mouth


----------



## kman

Ficklewinds said:


> That's true.
> 
> I'm giving myself a headache and over thinking all of this I'm sure LOL.
> 
> Okay, I think I'm going to go with a second satellite + for now. I think that will be more than enough for what I want to do. Maybe if or when I decide to get that 55 gallon I'm eyeing, I might try the the pro out on it!
> 
> Thanks for your help. How can I join the club LOL? I'll post a pic on Fri when I add the second light. :red_mouth


Sounds good!

See Post 1 for everything you need to know to join. If you want to add the graphics to your sig, the code is all there for you to cut and paste in.


----------



## dru

Did a trim and planted some HC in the right corner

I guess this will be the last time this tank is in the club though as I ordered a 6x3w Clamp LED from aquatraders for this tank

This 18" LED+ is going on a 10 gallon


----------



## kman

^^ I LOVE that driftwood. What kind of wood is it? I've never seen wood like that that wasn't too soft to use.


----------



## dru

Not sure TBH. I know it is collected in the hill country in South TX


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

Need to get pics of my 40b up:icon_redf

I put a +pro on it a month ago, but bought the 24 to 36" when I should have bought the 36 to 48" model:confused1: It's all good though I have the 36 to 48" coming and it should be here early next week:tongue:

Now I just need a 20gal tank to use the 24" with:help:


----------



## Tetraodon

Hmm - so we're looking at testing a + Pro 48" unit to replace a 48" Giesemann twin T5HO unit. In terms of brightness to the human eye (looking at the PAR I am expecting good results) would those with a + Pro unit consider it brighter or dimmer than most T5HOs?


----------



## baronen

Tetraodon said:


> Hmm - so we're looking at testing a + Pro 48" unit to replace a 48" Giesemann twin T5HO unit. In terms of brightness to the human eye (looking at the PAR I am expecting good results) would those with a + Pro unit consider it brighter or dimmer than most T5HOs?


i just did the same switch and I would say the brightness may be a tad less


----------



## DaculaWeather

Hey guys! New here!
I've just ordered a +Pro for a 29 gallon tank to replace the Marineland hooded light, and hopefully I'll have it this week. Still waiting on my CO2 system to show up as well. 

Does anyone know if the Satellite + remote works with the +Pro system?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

DaculaWeather said:


> Hey guys! New here!
> I've just ordered a +Pro for a 29 gallon tank to replace the Marineland hooded light, and hopefully I'll have it this week. Still waiting on my CO2 system to show up as well.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Satellite + remote works with the +Pro system?


If not the pro comes with its' own remote:wink:


----------



## DaculaWeather

FatherLandDescendant said:


> If not the pro comes with its' own remote:wink:


I know.  But... the remote for the + has more gadgets.


----------



## kman

I'd be curious to know if it works the same. I can tell you that the Ecoxotic E-Series (sister company to Current) light remote has some cross-over... the E-Series and Sat+ power buttons works the same, IIRC, but other buttons are cross-mapped: M1 on one does not = M1 on the other, but pressing it does something else. (just an illustrative example... I can't recall which buttons crossed over and which ones didn't, other than the power button) But perhaps the Pro lights, being in the in same Sat+ series, have more cross-over compared to the E-Series.

But the "smarts" are in the on-board controller, not the remote. If you press the "cloudy day" button on the Sat+ remote, pointing at a Pro light that does not have a "cloudy day" mode, you're not going to get a "cloudy day" mode result.


----------



## jeffkrol

kman said:


> I'd be curious to know if it works the same. I can tell you that the Ecoxotic E-Series (sister company to Current) light remote has some cross-over... the E-Series and Sat+ power buttons works the same, IIRC, but other buttons are cross-mapped: M1 on one does not = M1 on the other, but pressing it does something else. (just an illustrative example... I can't recall which buttons crossed over and which ones didn't, other than the power button) But perhaps the Pro lights, being in the in same Sat+ series, have more cross-over compared to the E-Series.
> 
> But the "smarts" are in the on-board controller, not the remote. If you press the "cloudy day" button on the Sat+ remote, pointing at a Pro light that does not have a "cloudy day" mode, you're not going to get a "cloudy day" mode result.


That is not unexpected (full compatibility) I suspect the same for the sat plus and plus pro as well. We shall see..


----------



## Chris_Produces

Recent trim and WC. 2 Sat + fixtures on a 40B. Sorry about the white balance and brightness. It's my phone and I forgot to turn off the auto mode on the white balance and ISO settings, so in real life it's not near as washed out looking.


----------



## lt88

I keep seeing this in my local petco and I keep thinking of buying it. Right now I run 3x t8 6500k on my 55g with not much algae growth. If I get this will I get more light? and will it work with a low tech, I don't have c02 and don't plan to. Right now I do some dry fertz to help the plants some. Also will just one of these work for my 55 vs the 3x t8?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Chris_Produces

lt88 said:


> I keep seeing this in my local petco and I keep thinking of buying it. Right now I run 3x t8 6500k on my 55g with not much algae growth. If I get this will I get more light? and will it work with a low tech, I don't have c02 and don't plan to. Right now I do some dry fertz to help the plants some. Also will just one of these work for my 55 vs the 3x t8?
> 
> Thanks for any info


On a tank that big I doubt you'd have to worry that much about algae as long as it's not on forever. I also doubt that it will be near as bright as 3x t8 fixtures. As long as you stick with low light plants you'd be okay IMO. In the future though if you ever decide to change to a high light/tech setup, you'd want something with a much stronger PAR such as the e-series light or the pro (If you want to stick to LEDs in the Current/Ecoxotic family). There are other LED options though that have high PAR and crazy amounts of "gadgets & gizmos" on board i.e. Radion XR15 Freshwater, Micmol, or the Maxspect R420R (RAZOR) LED Lighting System.


----------



## lt88

I like how simple the led set up is on the satellite, I almost bought the nano size one for something I don't even have yet. 
The only plants I know could use more light is my repens they are growing goodish. My t8 does seem to do the work but I am still trying to get a balance on how long to have lighting on and such to. Right now I am running them for around 8 and half hours and have pretty good luck. But I feel like I could use something with more intense lighting. The lights sit on the top of then tank right now.


----------



## krackerjack82

just ordered my first sat + Pro for a heavily planted 60g 24" deep. so excited cant wait. will post pictures as soon as it comes in.


----------



## pseudomonas

Here's mine!
Low tech 20 long streambed

Loving all the options on the Sat+ and the thunderstorms are so neat. I would like to do an arduino to control, but haven't picked one yet. Kind of hoping someone comes out with programming for the Sat+ on the iAqua lite.


----------



## jeffkrol

pseudomonas said:


> Here's mine!
> Low tech 20 long streambed
> 
> Loving all the options on the Sat+ and the thunderstorms are so neat. I would like to do an arduino to control, but haven't picked one yet. Kind of hoping someone comes out with programming for the Sat+ on the iAqua lite.


it's been cooking for some time.. The control signals for the Sat plus are different from the Exotic but those have been mapped already. ..somewhere..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=783426


----------



## kman

pseudomonas said:


> Here's mine!
> Low tech 20 long streambed
> 
> Loving all the options on the Sat+ and the thunderstorms are so neat. I would like to do an arduino to control, but haven't picked one yet. Kind of hoping someone comes out with programming for the Sat+ on the iAqua lite.


I'll be mapping the Sat+ codes to my iAqua Lite as soon as I get the stupid thing working correctly with my E-Series.


----------



## jeffkrol

kman said:


> I'll be mapping the Sat+ codes to my iAqua Lite as soon as I get the stupid thing working correctly with my E-Series.


Don't reinvent the wheel... 


> At this point, more advanced users may be asking where the hex codes are. Well, here you go.
> 
> If you're new, you can ignore this post.
> 
> Looking at the remote, these are ordered left to right, top to bottom. In every case, the footer is FFFFFFFF. The device ID (20DF) may or may not be the same on all Current products.
> 
> *Orange* 20DF3AC5
> *Blue* 20DFBA45
> *Rose Pink* 20DF827D
> *Power On/Off* 20DF02FD
> *White* 20DF1AE5
> *Full Spectrum* 20DF9A65
> *Purple* 20DFA25D
> *Play/Pause* 20DF22DD
> *Red Up * 20DF2AD5
> *Green Up * 20DFAA55
> *Blue Up * 20DF926D
> *White Up * 20DF12ED
> *Red Down* 20DF0AF5
> *Green Down* 20DF8A75
> *Blue Down * 20DFB24D
> *White Down * 20DF32CD
> *M1 * 20DF38C7
> *M2 *  20DFB847
> *M3 * 20DF7887
> *M4 * 20DFF807
> *Moon 1 * 20DF18E7
> *Moon 2 * 20DF9867
> *Moon 3 * 20DF58A7
> *Dawn/Dusk* 20DFD827
> *Cloud 1 * 20DF28D7
> *Cloud 2 * 20DFA857
> *Cloud 3 * 20DF6897
> *Fading Sun* 20DFE817
> *T-Storm 1* 20DF08F7
> *T-Storm 2 * 20DF8877
> *T-Storm 3 * 20DF48B7
> *Fade All * 20DFC837


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=391265&highlight=sat+codes&page=2


----------



## kman

^^ Yup. I have all the codes, I just have to plug them all into place.

Again, though, first I need to get it working normally as-is, though.


----------



## pseudomonas

jeffkrol said:


> it's been cooking for some time.. The control signals for the Sat plus are different from the Exotic but those have been mapped already. ..somewhere..
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=783426


Is it really that simple? I read through the directions for the iAqua lite and in the programming section it talks about reading digits off the controller on the ecoxotic light and stuff. I don't know how I would do that on the sat+? Unless I'm just having a moment of dumb over here- I haven't dug into this too deep yet.


----------



## krackerjack82

got my sat+Pro in today. Im loving it. got it to replace my coral life t5's but thinking of running both. being able to adjust everything is so great! couldn't be happier!


----------



## kman

pseudomonas said:


> Is it really that simple? I read through the directions for the iAqua lite and in the programming section it talks about reading digits off the controller on the ecoxotic light and stuff. I don't know how I would do that on the sat+? Unless I'm just having a moment of dumb over here- I haven't dug into this too deep yet.


Setup on the Sat+ is more complicated because there is no controller giving a precise readout. You have to count steps (0-42) by counting button presses on the remote, to carefully map out your preferred RGB settings, and then save them to the memory positions (M1-M4).

Then a few sections of code in the iAqua Lite need to be changed. The IR for the Sat+ has long since been mapped out in the main Sat+ Arduino Controller thread, just grab the codes in there and substitute, and then some small substitutions need to be made in the code, both due to different button names and due to 42 steps from off to full, per channel, on the Sat+ vs. 100 steps on the E-Series.

None of it is rocket science, just replacing a few blocks of text with different blocks of text, and changing a few 100s to 42. I plan to do it, but I haven't gotten around to it yet because I had some bad hardware come in, and replacements take a long time to arrive from China, plus things got busy with life. (and we had a party so my wife made me box up all of my stuff that had been living on the coffee table for 6 months, LOL) The new hardware arrived just this week, so I hope to get back to it soon.

It didn't help that apparently there are few small errors in the iAqua Lite code that haven't been corrected by AH yet.

Once I re-map the Sat+ codes into the iAqua Lite sketch, I'll post a new version that should be mostly plug and play for the Sat+ (other than programming the presets into your Memory positions on the remote).


----------



## CamoCop

Does anyone have photos of the 18" Sat+ or Sat+ PRO from the top view of a 10g?


----------



## mjryan2176

I just joined, this tank has had the sat plus for a month now. 20 long, excel, flourish comp, and flourish iron. Growth has never been better. I think I finally found the balance point.


----------



## krackerjack82

here is my 60g 24 deep with the new sat+pro and duel t5's.


----------



## pseudomonas

kman said:


> Once I re-map the Sat+ codes into the iAqua Lite sketch, I'll post a new version that should be mostly plug and play for the Sat+ (other than programming the presets into your Memory positions on the remote).


Yippie! Looking forward to this.


----------



## lksdrinker

Just picked up a 36"-48" from another member here earlier today. Likely going to add this in to either my 72 gallon or 55 gallon tank as a second fixture to supplement a finnex planted +. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Jethro702

I was looking on amazon at Satellite Plus lights and was wondering.... for a 20H low tech would a 24" Satellite Plus and the timer be better than a Sat Plus Pro... I know the 2 separate is a tad cheaper and seems to have a lower par.... I was just wondering the difference between the two?


----------



## kman

Sat+ has MUCH lower PAR than the Sat+ PRO.

Two lights covers a LOT more of the top of your tank than one. (although you do get nice even coverage as a result, compared to the relatively narrow output of the Pro)

Sat+ doesn't come with any sort of a controller. The Pro comes with a controller than ramps up and down to daylight, AND kicks over to night mode automatically.


----------



## Jethro702

kman said:


> Sat+ has MUCH lower PAR than the Sat+ PRO.
> 
> Two lights covers a LOT more of the top of your tank than one. (although you do get nice even coverage as a result, compared to the relatively narrow output of the Pro)
> 
> Sat+ doesn't come with any sort of a controller. The Pro comes with a controller than ramps up and down to daylight, AND kicks over to night mode automatically.


Thanks for the info! I was looking for a lower par and it seems at 18" the Sat+ is just under 30 according to their website. I planned on buying their timer off amazon with the light and Im guessing that would let me control the intensity like a Sat+ Pro.... I think?


----------



## rick dale

*current pro*

Well I ordered a 48/60 inch current satellite plus pro today for my new 60 gallon , soon to be. , planted tank. I hope its enough light. I will be running pressurized co2 , and dosing pps ferts. We will see what happens.


----------



## kman

Jethro702 said:


> Thanks for the info! I was looking for a lower par and it seems at 18" the Sat+ is just under 30 according to their website. I planned on buying their timer off amazon with the light and Im guessing that would let me control the intensity like a Sat+ Pro.... I think?


No, the single ramp timer is just a timer that fades in and out. You can't control the intensity, it has to be on one of the preset modes at full power, or else the PWM-based fade conflicts with the PWM-based dimming from the remote, and the light strobes like crazy during the ramp.

You could build an Arduino-based controller and get WAY more control than even the Sat+ controller, if you want. There are a few options in the DIY forum. Costs ~$50 in parts and a little time.


----------



## vernsker14

I was looking at a satellite+ pro for my 29 gallon but i have a quick question for y'all. Can I have 2 different daylight settings programmed into the light? I would like to have the light ramp up to full power for a grow period for the plants. After 8 hours of full power I would then have the light dim down for a viewing period that is less intense. (My current setup is putting out 60 par and my fish tend to hide under and behind plants). After the viewing period i would have the ramp down to off. I don't need to have a night mode if that helps anything.


----------



## kman

vernsker14 said:


> I was looking at a satellite+ pro for my 29 gallon but i have a quick question for y'all. Can I have 2 different daylight settings programmed into the light? I would like to have the light ramp up to full power for a grow period for the plants. After 8 hours of full power I would then have the light dim down for a viewing period that is less intense. (My current setup is putting out 60 par and my fish tend to hide under and behind plants). After the viewing period i would have the ramp down to off. I don't need to have a night mode if that helps anything.


I'm relatively sure you could replace the moonlight mode with a lower daylight mode, and ramp down to that level instead of moonlight. Both "Day" and "Moon" are fully customizable.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

vernsker14 said:


> I was looking at a satellite+ pro for my 29 gallon but i have a quick question for y'all. Can I have 2 different daylight settings programmed into the light? I would like to have the light ramp up to full power for a grow period for the plants. After 8 hours of full power I would then have the light dim down for a viewing period that is less intense. (My current setup is putting out 60 par and my fish tend to hide under and behind plants). After the viewing period i would have the ramp down to off. I don't need to have a night mode if that helps anything.


What you want to do can not be done with the standard factory controller.


----------



## R_Andersen

vernsker14 said:


> I was looking at a satellite+ pro for my 29 gallon but i have a quick question for y'all. Can I have 2 different daylight settings programmed into the light? I would like to have the light ramp up to full power for a grow period for the plants. After 8 hours of full power I would then have the light dim down for a viewing period that is less intense. (My current setup is putting out 60 par and my fish tend to hide under and behind plants). After the viewing period i would have the ramp down to off. I don't need to have a night mode if that helps anything.


Yes, you could do that. You would set the daylight setting to your full brightness level, then set the moonlight mode to your lower viewing level. You could then add a standard wall outlet timer to turn the light completely off at night.


----------



## jeffkrol

R_Andersen said:


> Yes, you could do that. You would set the daylight setting to your full brightness level, then set the moonlight mode to your lower viewing level. You could then add a standard wall outlet timer to turn the light completely off at night.


you would be overlapping programming.. Not sure how that would work.
Should be no problem as long as he times don't over lap.

Multiple cycles per channel is available in some controllers but not common.
I'm referring to like ramp up to 100% hold for 3 hours ramp down to 60% hold for 5 hours type of programming.
A daylight moonlight tie in IS equivalent..As would a 4 channel controller running separate time periods on a 1 channel strip.
The possible problem is one "segment" should terminate (release control) before the second kicks in.. At least in theory..

It would be interesting to see what happens when they conflict..


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

R_Andersen said:


> Yes, you could do that. You would set the daylight setting to your full brightness level, then set the moonlight mode to your lower viewing level. You could then add a standard wall outlet timer to turn the light completely off at night.


*No they can not*, they can't put the ramp down at the end of the "viewing cycle" to off. Put it on a timer and it just goes off.

Plus I don't know about anyone else but when the power to the unit is cut for more than a few seconds and then restored, mine comes on full intensity, regardless of where in the programing it should be. We lost power for 45 minutes during the last snow storm at 1am when my fixture is set to be in moon light phase, when I came home at 5am the light was on just as bright as it will go. I had to hit the "resume" button on the remote to send it back to its regular scheduled programing.


----------



## vernsker14

Is there any tricks to getting the fixture to do what I'm hoping for?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

vernsker14 said:


> Is there any tricks to getting the fixture to do what I'm hoping for?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=677265


----------



## kman

FatherLandDescendant said:


> *No they can not*, they can't put the ramp down at the end of the "viewing cycle" to off. Put it on a timer and it just goes off.
> 
> Plus I don't know about anyone else but when the power to the unit is cut for more than a few seconds and then restored, mine comes on full intensity, regardless of where in the programing it should be. We lost power for 45 minutes during the last snow storm at 1am when my fixture is set to be in moon light phase, when I came home at 5am the light was on just as bright as it will go. I had to hit the "resume" button on the remote to send it back to its regular scheduled programing.


When power is lost, the light powers back on in whatever mode it was in when the power was lost. If you happen to miss a change timepoint, yes, it will wait until things come back around. If you put the light on a regular external timer to kill the power entirely, this shouldn't be too much of an issue... one messed up cycle shouldn't throw things THAT far out of whack in your tank. If your light ALWAYS powers up at full blast no matter what mode it was on, there's something wrong with your light.

Simply by adding a cheap external timer, his goal is met, so you are not correct. There is NO need to got straight for the full iAqua build if he simply wants more control over the light cycles. There are many MUCH simpler Arduino-based controllers in the DIY forum. The original Arduino Sat+ controller here works VERY well, and the iAqua Lite (with it's Lego-like assembly) should be able to be adapted relatively easily, as well.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

kman said:


> When power is lost, the light powers back on in whatever mode it was in when the power was lost. If you happen to miss a change timepoint, yes, it will wait until things come back around. If you put the light on a regular external timer to kill the power entirely, this shouldn't be too much of an issue... one messed up cycle shouldn't throw things THAT far out of whack in your tank. If your light ALWAYS powers up at full blast no matter what mode it was on, there's something wrong with your light.
> 
> Simply by adding a cheap external timer, his goal is met, so you are not correct. There is NO need to got straight for the full iAqua build if he simply wants more control over the light cycles. There are many MUCH simpler Arduino-based controllers in the DIY forum. The original Arduino Sat+ controller here works VERY well, and the iAqua Lite (with it's Lego-like assembly) should be able to be adapted relatively easily, as well.


Not real familiar with the various controllers, have seen the thread in new posts so often that's what came to mind when the question was asked.

Also it does seem I was incorrect about putting a timer on the + pro. I was doing some work on my tank today and unplugged the light for a bit. When I plugged it back in the fixture did come on full intensity, however after a few seconds it went into the moon light mode it was programed for. This is my 36" fixture, I'll try it again with the 24" when I get it set back up, but there it is.


----------



## vernsker14

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Not real familiar with the various controllers, have seen the thread in new posts so often that's what came to mind when the question was asked.
> 
> Also it does seem I was incorrect about putting a timer on the + pro. I was doing some work on my tank today and unplugged the light for a bit. When I plugged it back in the fixture did come on full intensity, however after a few seconds it went into the moon light mode it was programed for. This is my 36" fixture, I'll try it again with the 24" when I get it set back up, but there it is.


So it did maintain programming when unplugged?


----------



## kman

vernsker14 said:


> So it did maintain programming when unplugged?


They maintain programming when unplugged. 

MANY people use external controllers and timers with these, almost all of which simply cut power entirely when they turn the light off. 

Unless it's writing to flash memory, it's going to lose memory eventually (or at least the clock will) when the cap or battery eventually runs out. But I'm quite sure we're talking days, if not weeks or months, before that backup power runs out. (Obviously the light doesn't turn on; we're just talking about controller settings being kept alive)


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

vernsker14 said:


> So it did maintain programming when unplugged?



Yes it did, it just took it a few seconds to remember which mode it was suppose to be in. It came on full power and switched itself to moonlight with no input from me.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

Just plugged in my 24" fixture. The control box has been unplugged since 1/2/2015. When I plugged it in it was only 1 & 1/2 minutes off with its' clock time, still has the off time stored in memory (2200), but the setting for the on time (was 1400) has been wiped from memory, and the fixture came on full power and has stayed that way since.


----------



## Freemananana

I figured I'd post here since I've been enjoying my SAT+ for a couple months now. 

I'm using a single 24" SAT+ on top of my 30G Tall with a versa lid. I'm firmly planted in the _low light_ category. I have a bunch of frogbit which is probably blocking out even more light, but I don't mind. 


Here is a full tank shot as of right now.









There is a link to my journal in my signature. It starts off rough! I'm a complete beginner, but I think it is turning out how I wanted it to.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

Would 2 of the Satellite Planted Plus fixtures be considered high light on a 10 gallon tank. And would it be too much light?


----------



## Chris_Produces

MEandYouPhoto said:


> Would 2 of the Satellite Planted Plus fixtures be considered high light on a 10 gallon tank. And would it be too much light?


I would consider it at the lower of high light or higher range of medium light. Also depends if you have an open top or a glass cover. I run a single one on a ten gallon myself. Based on the website, PAR at 12" is on 36. On a standard 10G tank it'd be somewhere around 40-42 PAR. According to what some people said in the thread that Hoppy made, 2 lights equates somewhere around 1.5x PAR. I would definitely be running co2 with 2 of those on a 10G. I used to think 60 PAR was high but now that I run a system with PAR values well over 100, it's a whole different world and perspective on what I call high light.


----------



## kman

Chris_Produces said:


> I would consider it at the lower of high light or higher range of medium light. Also depends if you have an open top or a glass cover. I run a single one on a ten gallon myself. Based on the website, PAR at 12" is on 36. On a standard 10G tank it'd be somewhere around 40-42 PAR. According to what some people said in the thread that Hoppy made, 2 lights equates somewhere around 1.5x PAR. I would definitely be running co2 with 2 of those on a 10G. I used to think 60 PAR was high but now that I run a system with PAR values well over 100, it's a whole different world and perspective on what I call high light.


It's more like 1.75x PAR, on average. You actually do get nearly double PAR in the places in the middle with the most overlap, but it falls off considerably towards the edges. You do get wonderfully even coverage, however. That said, considering the cost, it's probably better to get a single Sat+ PRO and raise it a bit, if you need the higher PAR values.


----------



## Technik

would this be total overkill for a spec v? i have java moss, japonica blyxa, crypt parva and corkscrew val.


----------



## kman

Technik said:


> would this be total overkill for a spec v? i have java moss, japonica blyxa, crypt parva and corkscrew val.


I have the 18" Sat+ on my Spec V. Works wonderfully. Worlds better than the stock light.


----------



## Beefy

kman said:


> I have the 18" Sat+ on my Spec V. Works wonderfully. Worlds better than the stock light.


Really tossing up between the Sat+ and the new Finnex 24/7 for my new Spec V. The 24/7 is actually cheaper with the Amazon pre-order deal, and the whole-day colour cycle appeals greatly, but I would have to drive down to the US to pick it up......


----------



## kman

Beefy said:


> Really tossing up between the Sat+ and the new Finnex 24/7 for my new Spec V. The 24/7 is actually cheaper with the Amazon pre-order deal, and the whole-day colour cycle appeals greatly, but I would have to drive down to the US to pick it up......


I have multiple spare Arduino controllers for the Sat+, so it was a no-brainer for me to stick with Current or Ecoxotic since they give me full control over the day's lighting schedule with multiple modes.


----------



## Technik

kman said:


> I have the 18" Sat+ on my Spec V. Works wonderfully. Worlds better than the stock light.


most light are going to be worlds better. but would it help grow moderate light plants? i have crpt parva, corkscrew val, japonica blyxa and java moss


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

kman said:


> It's more like 1.75x PAR, on average. You actually do get nearly double PAR in the places in the middle with the most overlap, but it falls off considerably towards the edges. You do get wonderfully even coverage, however. That said, considering the cost, it's probably better to get a single Sat+ PRO and raise it a bit, if you need the higher PAR values.



Unfortunately Raising it a bit just isn't an option for me. The tank sits under a cabinet and has less than 5 inches of vertical room from the top of the tank (glass covered) to the bottom of the cabinet. 

I have one of the 18-24 inch fixtures on the tank right now but due to the Red LED's failing on the RGB's I am sending it back to Current for repair/replacement. (seems a common issue with this light) 

I was considering getting a second light and then using both of them when I get the repaired one back. 

As far as going with the Pro. I would love to have gotten that to begin with but they didn't have it in July when I got the Plus and $80 for a Plus is easier to swallow than $150 for the Pro.


----------



## kman

Technik said:


> most light are going to be worlds better. but would it help grow moderate light plants? i have crpt parva, corkscrew val, japonica blyxa and java moss


Crypt Parva will grow under the stock light. (ask me how I know)

So will Java moss. (Java moss will grow under the light of a single match, pretty much; it's a standard low light recommendation)

I don't have any experience with the others outside of high light + pressurized co2, so I don't know. PAR is Medium light, IIRC.


----------



## Technik

kman said:


> Crypt Parva will grow under the stock light. (ask me how I know)
> 
> So will Java moss. (Java moss will grow under the light of a single match, pretty much; it's a standard low light recommendation)
> 
> I don't have any experience with the others outside of high light + pressurized co2, so I don't know. PAR is Medium light, IIRC.


awesome thanks


----------



## Soxfandowd

I am still trying to decide between a 40B and a 50gal. That being said I've been doing my lighting research and had decided upon the satellite+pro. I would like to be in the low-mid lighting range. (Hopefully the algae war won't be too epic!) 
Will one 36-48" light be enough or do I need a second one to place behind the first to have enough light front to back? 
I hadn't considered the E series either....
I would like to be able to have a complete gradual 24 hr cycle but....
No CO2 but will dose ferts.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## kman

Soxfandowd said:


> I am still trying to decide between a 40B and a 50gal. That being said I've been doing my lighting research and had decided upon the satellite+pro. I would like to be in the low-mid lighting range. (Hopefully the algae war won't be too epic!)
> Will one 36-48" light be enough or do I need a second one to place behind the first to have enough light front to back?
> I hadn't considered the E series either....
> I would like to be able to have a complete gradual 24 hr cycle but....
> No CO2 but will dose ferts.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


How tall are your tanks? (top to substrate level)

If you're fine with lower light levels (which you should be if you're not using co2) you might get away with one by suspending it over the tank, so the light can spread more before entering the water. Otherwise, most people with larger tanks end up opting for two lights, just to even out the lighting.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

Soxfandowd said:


> I am still trying to decide between a 40B and a 50gal. That being said I've been doing my lighting research and had decided upon the satellite+pro. I would like to be in the low-mid lighting range. (Hopefully the algae war won't be too epic!)
> Will one 36-48" light be enough or do I need a second one to place behind the first to have enough light front to back?
> I hadn't considered the E series either....
> I would like to be able to have a complete gradual 24 hr cycle but....
> No CO2 but will dose ferts.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


On the 40b the 36" plus pro gives good dispersion front to back and end to end, however it is a powerful light, you'll have to turn it way down to bring it into the low-mid lighting range. I had mine turned down 50%, dosing full EI dry ferts dosing, running CO2, and on an 8 hour photo period and algae still started to bloom on my drift wood.


----------



## adamfish

Ordered mine today for my new 40b I'm setting up right now. Switching everything from my 29 and added a layer of stratum.


----------



## Soxfandowd

FatherLandDescendant said:


> On the 40b the 36" plus pro gives good dispersion front to back and end to end, however it is a powerful light, you'll have to turn it way down to bring it into the low-mid lighting range. I had mine turned down 50%, dosing full EI dry ferts dosing, running CO2, and on an 8 hour photo period and algae still started to bloom on my drift wood.



Would the E series be a better light then? Should I go with 36-48 or 24-36?
Thanks


----------



## kman

Soxfandowd said:


> Would the E series be a better light then? Should I go with 36-48 or 24-36?
> Thanks


You want the larger (longer) light just to give you full, even coverage from end to end. You can always turn it down. If you only light the middle you could have odd dark spots on the ends... and you'll still have the same PAR in the middle as with the longer light.

E-Series and Sat+ Pro are nearly identical in terms of specs, PAR, and controller. The main difference seems to be the packaging... the Sat+ Pro looks wide and thin, like the regular Sat+, and the E-Series is narrower, but a little thicker. (top to bottom)


----------



## Soxfandowd

kman said:


> You want the larger (longer) light just to give you full, even coverage from end to end. You can always turn it down. If you only light the middle you could have odd dark spots on the ends... and you'll still have the same PAR in the middle as with the longer light.
> 
> E-Series and Sat+ Pro are nearly identical in terms of specs, PAR, and controller. The main difference seems to be the packaging... the Sat+ Pro looks wide and thin, like the regular Sat+, and the E-Series is narrower, but a little thicker. (top to bottom)




Thanks Kman! In your opinion will I have enough light front to back? I realize I will have to dim them somewhat or just grow algae!


----------



## kman

Soxfandowd said:


> Thanks Kman! In your opinion will I have enough light front to back? I realize I will have to dim them somewhat or just grow algae!


Depending on how high you raise it, sure. Although that's a seat of my pants guess, as I have no idea how tall your tank is. (if I knew that, it would at least be an "educated guess" LOL)


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

Soxfandowd said:


> Would the E series be a better light then? Should I go with 36-48 or 24-36?
> Thanks


Defiantly go with a 36-48, I made the mistake of getting a 24-36, had to buy a whole new tank setup for that light. Like kman said it's to short to cover the ends. I ended up buying the 36-48 for my tank because the ends of my 40b weren't getting enough light with the 24.



Soxfandowd said:


> Thanks Kman! In your opinion will I have enough light front to back? I realize I will have to dim them somewhat or just grow algae!


I feel like my tank gets enough light front to back and I have the light setting directly on the tank, though I do have only stems in back and open free swim area in front for the fish. 

A 40b is only 16" tall BTW so it doesn't take much to light the floor of the tank.


----------



## rick dale

*pro*

Received my new current satellite plus pro. 48/60 . going on a 60 gallon tank. Light will be 24 inches above the substrate. Any idea what the par would be on this ?


----------



## Soxfandowd

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Defiantly go with a 36-48, I made the mistake of getting a 24-36, had to buy a whole new tank setup for that light. Like kman said it's to short to cover the ends. I ended up buying the 36-48 for my tank because the ends of my 40b weren't getting enough light with the 24.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my tank gets enough light front to back and I have the light setting directly on the tank, though I do have only stems in back and open free swim area in front for the fish.
> 
> A 40b is only 16" tall BTW so it doesn't take much to light the floor of the tank.


:tongue::tongue::tongue:
Thanks FatherlandDescendant! Although I guess having the shorter light would give me an excuse to buy another tank!!


----------



## IUnknown

kman said:


> E-Series and Sat+ Pro are nearly identical in terms of specs, PAR, and controller. The main difference seems to be the packaging... the Sat+ Pro looks wide and thin, like the regular Sat+, and the E-Series is narrower, but a little thicker. (top to bottom)


And looks like kelvin? 6,500k vs 8,000k? So the Sat+pro is better to view red plants. Which is more pleasing to view?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

rick dale said:


> Received my new current satellite plus pro. 48/60 . going on a 60 gallon tank. Light will be 24 inches above the substrate. Any idea what the par would be on this ?


There's a chart posted some pages back in this thread. Don't know how far back though.


----------



## kman

rick dale said:


> Received my new current satellite plus pro. 48/60 . going on a 60 gallon tank. Light will be 24 inches above the substrate. Any idea what the par would be on this ?


----------



## The_Perrycox

Howdy folks, just ordered my 36"-48" Sat+ Pro about ten minutes ago for my 40b. I was hoping some of you may be able to offer some insight into hanging options? I see that they have an option for the Orbit Marine Pro, but I've been unsuccessful in finding anything for the Sat+ Pro. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

The_Perrycox said:


> Howdy folks, just ordered my 36"-48" Sat+ Pro about ten minutes ago for my 40b. I was hoping some of you may be able to offer some insight into hanging options? I see that they have an option for the Orbit Marine Pro, but I've been unsuccessful in finding anything for the Sat+ Pro. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


I just set mine on the tank rim.


----------



## Linwood

FatherLandDescendant said:


> I just set mine on the tank rim.


Exactly. You have two heights available from the included wire stand, one about a half inch, and one (by running them out beyond the end) flush with the top of the tank, which is where i keep mine. Makes for a nice, clean look.


----------



## aquarium hippy

Got my satellite + pro about 5 days ago so far very impressed.


----------



## The_Perrycox

FatherLandDescendant said:


> I just set mine on the tank rim.


I am just fearful of my apparent clumsiness at times, and I aim to avoid knocking my light into the tank accidentally.


----------



## Linwood

The_Perrycox said:


> I am just fearful of my apparent clumsiness at times, and I aim to avoid knocking my light into the tank accidentally.


If you extend the wires out where the downward "hump" is off the side of the rim of the tank, the light will rest on the wires with the light at the rim level. This downward hump or hook or whatever you call it (which otherwise can be used to hold the light up higher) will then serve as something of a catch, so that bumping the light cannot send it into the tank. Give it a try and see, you might feel it is adequate protection, might not.


----------



## The_Perrycox

Linwood said:


> If you extend the wires out where the downward "hump" is off the side of the rim of the tank, the light will rest on the wires with the light at the rim level. This downward hump or hook or whatever you call it (which otherwise can be used to hold the light up higher) will then serve as something of a catch, so that bumping the light cannot send it into the tank. Give it a try and see, you might feel it is adequate protection, might not.


Thank you for your insight! I've been over analyzing the heck out of setting everything up for my new tank. Lighting seemed to be the most difficult choice to make, as evidenced by the copious amount of lighting questions here!

The Sat+Pro just made sense!


----------



## BS87

Oh how I wish they made these in 12"


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

The_Perrycox said:


> I am just fearful of my apparent clumsiness at times, and I aim to avoid knocking my light into the tank accidentally.


The way the mounting feet are made it's not a problem.


----------



## The_Perrycox

FatherLandDescendant said:


> The way the mounting feet are made it's not a problem.


Thank you for the reassurance, your mention of the fixture is what got me really looking into it in the first place. Can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## Soxfandowd

I need that light!!!! Just scored an Eheim G90 2073 for $140 because of cosmetic scratches on outside of canister. As it is not going to be modeled for anyone but me I couldn't pass it up! 
Would that I could score such a bargain on the Satellite Pro! 
Well maybe I'll put that money saved toward the light purchase....<sigh>


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

The_Perrycox said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, your mention of the fixture is what got me really looking into it in the first place. Can't wait til it arrives!



Glad I could be of service:hihi:

I wonder if Current would hook me up with a little somthin somthin for referrals:tongue:


----------



## The_Perrycox

My sat+ pro just arrived today. What a stunning piece of equipment! Anyone hesitant about setting one atop their 40 breeder......do it.

Also. To the folks who reassured me about the mounting, thank you! The light is quite secure and won't be zapping my fish friends anytime soon


----------



## adamfish

You guys think one is enough for a 40b?

Sitting on the tank it doesn't light the back very well.

Looks good running with my single t5ho


Lightning isn't random, it's the same 3 flashes over and over

Not enough variation in cloud cover settings.

Night light too bright.

Not compatible with their OWN ramp 
timer??

No raised mounting legs included either.


----------



## The_Perrycox

adamfish said:


> You guys think one is enough for a 40b?
> 
> Sitting on the tank it doesn't light the back very well.
> 
> Looks good running with my single t5ho
> 
> 
> Lightning isn't random, it's the same 3 flashes over and over
> 
> Not enough variation in cloud cover settings.
> 
> Night light too bright.
> 
> Not compatible with their OWN ramp
> timer??
> 
> No raised mounting legs included either.


I genuinely paralyzed myself for three days trying to pick a light for my 40b. this one illuminates my tank more than adequately. The spread is exceptional, and I'd venture to say the "gap" only shows on the top 1.5 inches of the tank.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

adamfish said:


> Night light too bright.


You can adjust that I run just the blue at 1



adamfish said:


> Not compatible with their OWN ramp
> timer??


It comes with a control module that has a ramp timer built in, 15 minute up and down



adamfish said:


> No raised mounting legs included either.


If yours didn't come with legs you need to send it back. There are 2 wire mounting legs that pull out from the body of the unit. You sure you have a Current Sat + pro light and not something else??? Your whole post doesn't fit with what I know a Sat + Pro to be and I own 2 of them.


----------



## adamfish

Raised mounting legs, it has the legs that make it sit flush, yes.

I'm not at home to hit the button to do Sun up and down. I want an automatic ramp timer. Current USA makes it seem like it was a total surprise that the ramp timer they made themselves, won't even work with their most popular light fixture. Not too bright on their part.

I'm running it with a t5ho and a marinland hidden led strip.

It will adequately light a 40b, sure. But who really strives for adequate.

Decent product but I was expecting better from all the praise on this site.

I can see myself selling it in the next year and I've only had it for 2 days. The features are mostly gimmick.

I should have just coughed up an extra $200 the first time.


----------



## aquarium hippy

The ramp timer is automatic mine starts at 8:30 and ends at 18:30 I have a deep tank so I supplement with a planted plus fixture in the back of the aquarium but it is not really needed I just wanted high light. Which fixture are you specifically speaking of mine is the Satellite + Pro. I am getting a great in red and my plants are growing more compact now in only two weeks. As for the legs I was initially unimpressed with them myself but now don't mind them at all.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

adamfish said:


> Raised mounting legs, it has the legs that make it sit flush, yes.


Mine sits 1/2" off the lip of the tank, how high did you want it? Me personally I can not set lights to hang over my tank so this works fine for me.



adamfish said:


> I'm not at home to hit the button to do Sun up and down. I want an automatic ramp timer. Current USA makes it seem like it was a total surprise that the ramp timer they made themselves, won't even work with their most popular light fixture. Not too bright on their part.


Not at home to hit the button to do sun up/sun down??? You confuse me here. Set the timer for the lights to come on at lets say 6am and to go off at 6pm, so at 6am the lights come on dim to begin and every minute from 6am to 6:15am they get progressively brighter until they reach the set intensity for the day light programing where they stay until 6pm when they progressively become dimmer from 6pm to 6:15pm getting dimmer once every minute until they move into the programed moon light setting of the fixture.

Both of mine work just fine, the ramp timer works with the light it came with what other light do you want it to control? Have you even taken the time to program the fixture or did you just plug it in and ask why it isn't working. There are multiple steps to set the programing that address and control the features you say aren't there/don't work.




adamfish said:


> I'm running it with a t5ho and a marinland hidden led strip.


jeez how much light are you running and how do you keep algae at bay?



adamfish said:


> It will adequately light a 40b, sure. But who really strives for adequate.


More that adequate for me, the fixture on my 40b is set at 45%, with pressurized CO2, any higher and I start growing algae. So just how bright do you want it? And again how do you keep algae at bay?

I'd really like to see some pics of this tank.



adamfish said:


> Decent product but I was expecting better from all the praise on this site.


Your the first detractor I've seen post anything negative.



adamfish said:


> I can see myself selling it in the next year and I've only had it for 2 days. The features are mostly gimmick.
> 
> I should have just coughed up an extra $200 the first time.


Sounds to me like you may be one of those that needs to build your own, I sit here and think your one of those people who would never be satisfied with anything less.

Good luck.


----------



## adamfish

This is a satellite plus thread not plus pro? Mine didn't come with a timer, when it turns on from my 24 hour wall timer it just goes to lights on.

You're confused on which light I have.

I usually don't run all 3 lights together.

The marineland is my dim sunrise if you will, then my current USA comes on a 
while later, then my t5ho around 1130-2 then all lights off untill 4pm

Then just the current untill 8

Then back to the dim marineland till night time.

Does excel daily

This is also a new setup. Still lots of tinkering to do with times.


I read that the single ramp timer still works if you don't dim it?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

adamfish said:


> This is a satellite plus thread not plus pro? Mine didn't come with a timer, when it turns on from my 24 hour wall timer it just goes to lights on.


The decision was made some pages back to lump the + Pro into this thread so yes we are a tad confused as to which light you speak of. Many of the pages at the tail end of this thread are referencing the + Pro.

So with that said I can see why you want to sell it, I looked into the plus and quickly decided that it would be inadequate to my future goals for my tank, that is why I went with the + Pro instead.

I think you's be happier with the + Pro over the plus.


----------



## adamfish

It's hard to find a straight answer, does the single ramp timer work on the Sat+ for ramp up and ramp down?

From what I've read, it WILL work, but only if you don't have it faded, or set to cloud cover or something.

It will still fade it in and out?


----------



## kman

adamfish said:


> It's hard to find a straight answer, does the single ramp timer work on the Sat+ for ramp up and ramp down?
> 
> From what I've read, it WILL work, but only if you don't have it faded, or set to cloud cover or something.
> 
> It will still fade it in and out?


YES. It works fine on the Sat+ (non-PRO).

Just use one of the preset light colors on the remote, and the single ramp timer fades the light on and off no problem.

Bump:


adamfish said:


> Raised mounting legs, it has the legs that make it sit flush, yes.
> 
> I'm not at home to hit the button to do Sun up and down. I want an automatic ramp timer. Current USA makes it seem like it was a total surprise that the ramp timer they made themselves, won't even work with their most popular light fixture. Not too bright on their part.
> 
> I'm running it with a t5ho and a marinland hidden led strip.
> 
> It will adequately light a 40b, sure. But who really strives for adequate.
> 
> Decent product but I was expecting better from all the praise on this site.
> 
> I can see myself selling it in the next year and I've only had it for 2 days. The features are mostly gimmick.
> 
> I should have just coughed up an extra $200 the first time.


If you have the regular Sat+ the PAR is not very high... why would you want to raise the light higher and lose still more PAR? There are plenty of ways to suspend the light if you don't care and still want to raise it, but there has never been a picture that I've seen that shows any sort of "tall legs" that would raise the light and still connect to the tank edge. Did you see something that lead you to believe it came with something like that?

The Single Ramp Timer works perfectly with the Sat+ (non-PRO), as long as you use a full power preset color mode (one of the top buttons on the remote). I used two Sat+ lights in this exact configuration for quite a while.

If the light isn't bright enough, you really should have checked the PAR to see how much light it was going to deliver. It's posted many times in this thread, on the manufacturer's website... you have to work to avoid seeing the PAR chart.


----------



## adamfish

I just like the look of the taller legs 

I'm still fairly happy with it, especially now that I can get the ramp timer.

I was aware there were better lights, and this is a nice unit for the price, even though it was $200cad for me.

I run it in conjunction with other lights so par was not the deal breaker for me.

I recently started pps pro ferts and a fluval 88 at 1 bubble per 3-4 seconds. So I figured my plants could use a little more light


----------



## rebelbuck1993

How will the 36" satellite + work on a 40b med light planted tank? I only need to light up the back half with med light. It is eather this or the finnex planted +


----------



## Immortal1

Picked up a plus pro today for you 75gal tank. Very happy so far. Assuming listed part data is correct, this light should work just fine for my tank. Like the fact that I can dial down the amount of light until I get a few more plants. Thank you to those that have posted - definitely effected you decision.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

rebelbuck1993 said:


> How will the 36" satellite + work on a 40b med light planted tank? I only need to light up the back half with med light. It is eather this or the finnex planted +


Bump


----------



## adamfish

It does half on my tank quite well I'd say.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

adamfish said:


> It does half on my tank quite well I'd say.


What are you able to grow under just the one? I ask because right now i have some nice amazon swords, and a few cryptocoryne undulata. Some ferns and moss along with some wisteria


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

rebelbuck1993 said:


> What are you able to grow under just the one? I ask because right now i have some nice amazon swords, and a few cryptocoryne undulata. Some ferns and moss along with some wisteria


All of those would probably still grow under a refrigerator light bulb (not really but close) they don't need much light at all. Many people keep/grow them under kit hoods, I have before.


----------



## Asterix1

Hi to everyone!

I was looking at getting the Sat+ PRO 48"-60" for my tank. Dimensions of tank is 48X19.6X19.6, 79G.

I presently have a Odyssea T5 system and wish to get rid of it and just use the Sat+ PRO.

My question: Can I buy just 1 Sat+ Pro unit or would 2 be necessary? (which I would not do because of cost).

Cheers,


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

Par chart for you.



Asterix1 said:


> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I was looking at getting the Sat+ PRO 48"-60" for my tank. Dimensions of tank is 48X19.6X19.6, 79G.
> 
> I presently have a Odyssea T5 system and wish to get rid of it and just use the Sat+ PRO.
> 
> My question: Can I buy just 1 Sat+ Pro unit or would 2 be necessary? (which I would not do because of cost).
> 
> Cheers,





kman said:


>


----------



## Asterix1

Hi,

I saw the PAR numbers chart earlier on this thread. I was just looking for an expert opinion if 1 SAT+ PRO would be sufficient for my setup and plants.

I imagine that 1 SAT+ PRO should work for my tank.


----------



## umarnasir335

It's LED - one fixture will not give you the same intensity, nor the coverage (nothing else does on the market anyway - unless you go the BML route). If you want to supplement the SAT+ Pro with a SAT+, then you might be looking at closer growth rates and results as compared to your current setup.


----------



## Asterix1

umarnasir335 said:


> It's LED - one fixture will not give you the same intensity, nor the coverage (nothing else does on the market anyway - unless you go the BML route). If you want to supplement the SAT+ Pro with a SAT+, then you might be looking at closer growth rates and results as compared to your current setup.


The Sat+ PRO info chart mentions that it has a "120 degree optics". Is that not enough to cover the 19.6" width of my tank? (if unit is resting at center of tank rim, needs to cover 9.8'' per side.)


----------



## sick06.g35

Hello everyone, I Just started up my first aquarium not to long ago as a family hobby. Im trying to find a low tech led setup that will grow plants, showcase the fish and make their colors stand out. My tank is 60"Long × 18" Deep × 17" from the top to the substrate. Im looking for even lighting without dark spots. Can 1 +pro achieve these goals?


----------



## biglos201

Hey guys! 

I had a quick question. How can I mount a current led plus above the tank, like suspend it above the tank. I'm looking to set this up over a 10 gallon tank and put a glass lid on it. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## adamfish

It sits about 1/2 inch above my glass


----------



## biglos201

adamfish said:


> It sits about 1/2 inch above my glass


Hey Adam

I was thinking more like a hanging kit. I know the current led plus has the adjustment brackets but that won't work with the application I'm thinking of. I've got an hob and this current and no way of keeping fish jumping out of the tank. I'd have to get a custom cut glass to make a lid.


----------



## Freemananana

Hey fellow enthusiasts! I think I may have a lighting issue. I originally purchased a SAT+ (not PRO) for my 24" tall 30G tank. It would put me in the low light range, somewhere around 20-30 PAR at the substrate. However, I have quite a nest of frogbit (added after the light purchase, not factored in originally). It pretty much covers the surface of the tank all the time. 

I'm not sure what to do at this point. I have started down the path of an arduino controller for the SAT+ light so that I can do a bunch of custom ramping and what not. But I don't think a single light is quite powerful enough to give me the lighting I had prior to the forest of frogbit. I was contemplating upgrading the light OR adding a supplementary light source.

I'm open to suggestions. At most I would want to be in the lower end of medium light.


----------



## aquarium hippy

Thin out the frogbit


----------



## Freemananana

aquarium hippy said:


> Thin out the frogbit


:hihi: I do. But it does grow back quite quickly and my shrimp seem to love the stuff. Just thinning it out has been my quick fix. I was thinking that more light would penetrate the frogbit and allow me to leave quite a bit more there. 

Thanks for the response! I always appreciate feedback.


----------



## aquarium hippy

I have the same issue about once a month i remove 75% of the frogbit or it really stunts my plants. I have a satellite + pro and a planted + fixture on my tank but its 18" to substrate.


----------



## Freemananana

Are you dosing CO2 on that tank? That's much more light output, so I am guessing so. I was thinking another SAT+ if I could find one used. The IR codes would be the same so they would both work off my one controller. 

But I'll just keep doing a RAOK every couple weeks to keep it thin then!


----------



## kman

biglos201 said:


> Hey Adam
> 
> I was thinking more like a hanging kit. I know the current led plus has the adjustment brackets but that won't work with the application I'm thinking of. I've got an hob and this current and no way of keeping fish jumping out of the tank. I'd have to get a custom cut glass to make a lid.


Lots of DIY options, including shelf supports or bent conduit and fishing line or chains, etc.

How are you keeping the jumpers in now, though?


----------



## sick06.g35

satellite + pro on the way cant wait to set it up


----------



## biglos201

kman said:


> Lots of DIY options, including shelf supports or bent conduit and fishing line or chains, etc.
> 
> How are you keeping the jumpers in now, though?


Hey kman,

The jumpers are free to jump at the moment and am looking to get a piece of glass top but didn't know how to do it with the hob and sat plus on it.


----------



## Linwood

biglos201 said:


> The jumpers are free to jump at the moment and am looking to get a piece of glass top but didn't know how to do it with the hob and sat plus on it.


The HOB is a problem but what I did was put the LED+ flush on the trim, and a small piece of glass that can slide just up to/under it. I leave the LED+ above the water though you could cut the glass to have the LED+ on top. Here's a sample from a larger tank where I have a bunch of LED+'s.










OK, the photo and flash shows every bit of dirt and water stain but you get the idea.


----------



## kman

biglos201 said:


> Hey kman,
> 
> The jumpers are free to jump at the moment and am looking to get a piece of glass top but didn't know how to do it with the hob and sat plus on it.


If it helps, here's what I did: I cut two strips of glass myself. It's really easy, you just need a yardstick, a flat board to cut on (the kitchen counter works, or a decent workbench, or even a piece of flat plywood), and a cheap $5 glass cutter from Lowes/Home Depot. And a little bit of sandpaper. Obviously a glass place could do this as well.

I cut two strips of glass, one for the front, and one for the back, and I knocked off a corner to allow the lily pipes and misc wiring through. There is no glass under the lights themselves, which allows max lighting to get through. There IS a 1/2" slit that something could theoretically squeeze through with just the right jump, but in the ~6 months I've been set up like this, no problems at all, and no jumpers.

Took about 15 minutes, start to finish.

I screwed up on the back piece once, but had plenty of glass left over to try again... but since it's in the back and you don't really see it, I didn't bother to fix it.

I had been thinking at some point I'll have a glass place cut some for me from thicker stock, but it's worked so well as it is that I just haven't felt the need.










This is with a rimless tank. With a rimmed tank, you don't even need hangers. (~$5 on Amazon or FleaBay... and I have nicer ones now, but this picture was handy) (the two lights are usually close up together so there is no opening between them)

Between the two pieces of glass and the lights themselves, the tank is covered quite thoroughly, except that one little strip at on the ends of the lights that I mentioned.

You would need to leave room for your HOB to flow, of course, but otherwise, this method should be able to work for pretty much anyone. It's very cheap, too, so if you go a different way in the future you're hardly out any money. And wayyyyyy better than the "nothing" you have now...


----------



## biglos201

kman said:


> If it helps, here's what I did: I cut two strips of glass myself. It's really easy, you just need a yardstick, a flat board to cut on (the kitchen counter works, or a decent workbench, or even a piece of flat plywood), and a cheap $5 glass cutter from Lowes/Home Depot. And a little bit of sandpaper. Obviously a glass place could do this as well.
> 
> I cut two strips of glass, one for the front, and one for the back, and I knocked off a corner to allow the lily pipes and misc wiring through. There is no glass under the lights themselves, which allows max lighting to get through. There IS a 1/2" slit that something could theoretically squeeze through with just the right jump, but in the ~6 months I've been set up like this, no problems at all, and no jumpers.
> 
> Took about 15 minutes, start to finish.
> 
> I screwed up on the back piece once, but had plenty of glass left over to try again... but since it's in the back and you don't really see it, I didn't bother to fix it.
> 
> I had been thinking at some point I'll have a glass place cut some for me from thicker stock, but it's worked so well as it is that I just haven't felt the need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a rimless tank. With a rimmed tank, you don't even need hangers. (~$5 on Amazon or FleaBay... and I have nicer ones now, but this picture was handy) (the two lights are usually close up together so there is no opening between them)
> 
> Between the two pieces of glass and the lights themselves, the tank is covered quite thoroughly, except that one little strip at on the ends of the lights that I mentioned.
> 
> You would need to leave room for your HOB to flow, of course, but otherwise, this method should be able to work for pretty much anyone. It's very cheap, too, so if you go a different way in the future you're hardly out any money. And wayyyyyy better than the "nothing" you have now...


This is great! Thanks so much!


----------



## 808HI

Can any satellite plus pro users help me. I just got my light 4 days ago to be exact and have set the timer to ramp up at 10a and ramp down 6p (1800 on the unit) pressed enter. Made sure when pressed resume it said t-on. It seems that it doesn't work properly. It ramps on at 6p and ramps off at 10a in <1min and gradually ramps on to full daylight. Anyone resolved this issue? Love the light but I don't want to just buy another ramp or anything. I've seen a few times people post this issue but no one gets anywhere. 

I live in Hawaii and if I have to return it I need to ship it back now. Any advice?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

808HI said:


> Can any satellite plus pro users help me. I just got my light 4 days ago to be exact and have set the timer to ramp up at 10a and ramp down 6p (1800 on the unit) pressed enter. Made sure when pressed resume it said t-on. It seems that it doesn't work properly. It ramps on at 6p and ramps off at 10a in <1min and gradually ramps on to full daylight. Anyone resolved this issue? Love the light but I don't want to just buy another ramp or anything. I've seen a few times people post this issue but no one gets anywhere.
> 
> I live in Hawaii and if I have to return it I need to ship it back now. Any advice?


Set your clock time, AM is 1-12, PM is 1300-2300. Then make sure your On Time is set to 10:00 and your off time is 1800.

From your post is sounds to me like your clock time is off by 12 hours and needs to be set properly.


----------



## 808HI

Yea I thought so, so I switched the time frame to start at 600 and end at 1600. Nothing happened this morning it stayed in moonlight. I think the ramp timer is defected. Light seems fine. Im going to try call current USA but seems like everyone gets no answers from them.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

808HI said:


> Yea I thought so, so I switched the time frame to start at 600 and end at 1600. Nothing happened this morning it stayed in moonlight. I think the ramp timer is defected. Light seems fine. Im going to try call current USA but seems like everyone gets no answers from them.


Try hitting the Resume button until it reads ON on the screen.


----------



## 808HI

I have it saying t--on. Honestly I know I did it right but even so if it was in reverse. Why would it ramp down in less than a minute than ramp up slowly in the 15 min? I actually was really Hoping I did something wrong I really love this light but I'm 99.9% sure I did it right and think the ramp timer is defected. What sucks is I just started a new tank (DSM). I either let it go and have my HC survive or return it and ask for a new one. I've only had this light less than a week


----------



## 808HI

I also checked their sponsor page and a person posted a very similar issue


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

808HI said:


> I have it saying t--on. Honestly I know I did it right but even so if it was in reverse. Why would it ramp down in less than a minute than ramp up slowly in the 15 min? I actually was really Hoping I did something wrong I really love this light but I'm 99.9% sure I did it right and think the ramp timer is defected. What sucks is I just started a new tank (DSM). I either let it go and have my HC survive or return it and ask for a new one. I've only had this light less than a week


I can only suggest you call Current, I have two of the + Pro fixtures and have not had any problems with them.



> http://current-usa.com/support/warranty-support/
> You may also call us at 1-760-727-7011 and leave a message with your contact information. Our phone recording system is set-up with email alert – so we are immediately notified of an incoming voice mail and will contact you promptly. Be sure to leave your full name, phone number, issue and the best time to return your call.


----------



## 808HI

Yea I'm going to do that right now. Thanks for trying ur best to help me trouble shoot this issue


----------



## Beefy

Just to check, have you actually set the daytime and moonlight colours correctly?


----------



## Dmarksvr

Asterix1 said:


> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I was looking at getting the Sat+ PRO 48"-60" for my tank. Dimensions of tank is 48X19.6X19.6, 79G.
> 
> I presently have a Odyssea T5 system and wish to get rid of it and just use the Sat+ PRO.
> 
> My question: Can I buy just 1 Sat+ Pro unit or would 2 be necessary? (which I would not do because of cost).
> 
> Cheers,


What about buying a Sat pro for the intensity and FX, then if needed supplement with a finnex stingray, or if you want another light with dawn/dusk try the new finnex 24/7. 

If you like the colored sunrise/sunset of the 24/7, I'd set that to ramp up first, then have a Sat pro ramp up after, then have the Sat pro ramp down, and then have the finnex 24/7 ramp down last so you get the colored sunset.

The stingray, or even a beamswork would just be a cheap way to add more light, but you could still get a pretty good dawn/dusk effect by timing the stingray or beamswork to come on after the Sat pro, and go off before the sat pro, that way it would soften how jarring the light level change is at the start and end of day. Either option would probably save a significant amount of money, and meet your needs... if you need it at all. 

Just thinking outloud. :icon_idea


----------



## 808HI

Yea daylight is at 100% ,moonlight at 5% blue. I spoke to Jeff with the trouble shooting dept at current USA customer service he thought that first but now believes the ramp may be faulty.


----------



## kman

Dmarksvr said:


> What about buying a Sat pro for the intensity and FX, then if needed supplement with a finnex stingray, or if you want another light with dawn/dusk try the new finnex 24/7.
> 
> If you like the colored sunrise/sunset of the 24/7, I'd set that to ramp up first, then have a Sat pro ramp up after, then have the Sat pro ramp down, and then have the finnex 24/7 ramp down last so you get the colored sunset.
> 
> The stingray, or even a beamswork would just be a cheap way to add more light, but you could still get a pretty good dawn/dusk effect by timing the stingray or beamswork to come on after the Sat pro, and go off before the sat pro, that way it would soften how jarring the light level change is at the start and end of day. Either option would probably save a significant amount of money, and meet your needs... if you need it at all.
> 
> Just thinking outloud. :icon_idea


Sounds like a lot of hacking when all you need is the Sat+ (or two, if you want) and a good IR controller, like the iAqua Lite. Full control over 4 different lighting levels, and smooth crossfades between each. Some Lego-like electronics assembly (plug device A into Slot B, etc), and copy a text file to it via USB, and you're in business... anyone can do it.


----------



## Dmarksvr

kman said:


> Sounds like a lot of hacking when all you need is the Sat+ (or two, if you want) and a good IR controller, like the iAqua Lite. Full control over 4 different lighting levels, and smooth crossfades between each. Some Lego-like electronics assembly (plug device A into Slot B, etc), and copy a text file to it via USB, and you're in business... anyone can do it.


Well basically it is just setting the timer on 1 or 2 fixtures. You're just setting them each at slightly different times to compliment rather then interfere with each other, (but to be fair that will extend the dawn/dusk period more then some might like, and might not be as smooth). 

I agree arduino/iAqua projects are good alternatives (better for many people), but the crossfader is the easiest I think and I'm fairly savvy but still slightly intimidated by it... more then setting one or 2 timers on a light (or 2) from an instruction manual and/or online video. 

...Did anyone post the Sat Pro codes so that crossfader would work with it yet? 

I think I'm not alone in those projects still being a little intimidating for some, and the lights they work with (So far?) are mostly comparable in cost if using 2 or a bit more expensive or roughly same cost, at least when you include the iAqua parts. (I think/maybe, I honestly I didn't do the math)... But ultimately it is nice to have options. Just thought I'd throw it out there in case it was the more appealing alternative for some. I know a lot of what I find easy is still hard for other people, and I can't code or do any of that crap like some of you can


----------



## kman

Dmarksvr said:


> Well basically it is just setting the timer on 1 or 2 fixtures. You're just setting them each at slightly different times to compliment rather then interfere with each other, (but to be fair that will extend the dawn/dusk period more then some might like, and might not be as smooth).
> 
> I agree arduino/iAqua projects are good alternatives (better for many people), but the crossfader is the easiest I think and I'm fairly savvy but still slightly intimidated by it... more then setting one or 2 timers on a light (or 2) from an instruction manual and/or online video.
> 
> ...Did anyone post the Sat Pro codes so that crossfader would work with it yet?
> 
> I think I'm not alone in those projects still being a little intimidating for some, and the lights they work with (So far?) are mostly comparable in cost if using 2 or a bit more expensive or roughly same cost, at least when you include the iAqua parts. (I think/maybe, I honestly I didn't do the math)... But ultimately it is nice to have options. Just thought I'd throw it out there in case it was the more appealing alternative for some. I know a lot of what I find easy is still hard for other people, and I can't code or do any of that crap like some of you can


I hear you, on the original controller. It was definitely a learning experience, complete with lots of new skills. Minor coding, figuring stuff out, soldering... it was a bit involved. I do think most people could handle it if they went in willing to spend some time learning things... BUT:

The iAqua Lite, however, is in a very different category. It was specifically designed for people who don't want to learn any of that stuff. It's literally designed so you can assemble the parts like Legos, then screw it into the case: There is zero soldering involved. There is also no "coding" involved, for the end user. If you can install software onto your computer (you know, click the setup file, accept the legalese, click next a couple of times, and you're done), you can do this. Then you literally copy and paste the whole block of code (already written by someone smarter than me), plug the new controller in, and click the "Upload" button. From there, you never touch the computer again. Setting up the iAqua is actually more intuitive than programming the OEM controller from Current.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant

kman said:


> I hear you, on the original controller. It was definitely a learning experience, complete with lots of new skills.
> 
> That said, the iAqua Lite is in a different category. It's literally designed so you can assemble the parts like Legos, then screw it into the case. There is zero soldering involved. There is also no "coding" involved, for the end user. If you can install software onto your computer (you know, click setup, accept the legalese, click next a couple of times, and you're done), you can do this. Then you literally copy and paste the whole block of code (already written by someone smarter than me), plug the new controller in, and click the "Upload" button.


Has someone coded up the Current + Pro for it?


----------



## Dmarksvr

kman said:


> I hear you, on the original controller. It was definitely a learning experience, complete with lots of new skills. Minor coding, figuring stuff out, soldering... it was a bit involved. I do think most people could handle it if they went in willing to spend some time learning things... BUT:
> 
> The iAqua Lite, however, is in a very different category. It was specifically designed for people who don't want to learn any of that stuff. It's literally designed so you can assemble the parts like Legos, then screw it into the case: There is zero soldering involved. There is also no "coding" involved, for the end user. If you can install software onto your computer (you know, click the setup file, accept the legalese, click next a couple of times, and you're done), you can do this. Then you literally copy and paste the whole block of code (already written by someone smarter than me), plug the new controller in, and click the "Upload" button. From there, you never touch the computer again. Setting up the iAqua is actually more intuitive than programming the OEM controller from Current.


Ya the Lite I haven't delved into much yet, just skimmed some of the stuff included in the ecoxotic crossfade thread. That crossfade thing I think I could build and would serve my purposes, and be good for getting my feet wet...
But I don't actually have an E-series yet.









I pre-ordered the finnex 24/7 to see if it will meet my needs. I may just end up collecting all these reasonably priced automated dawn/dusk lights though (aquaticlife edge, finnex 24/7, Sat pro, E series), because I'm really liking the idea of having all my vivariums set up with some type of light like that.


----------



## kman

Dmarksvr said:


> Ya the Lite I haven't delved into much yet, just skimmed some of the stuff included in the ecoxotic crossfade thread. That crossfade thing I think I could build and would serve my purposes, and be good for getting my feet wet...
> But I don't actually have an E-series yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered the finnex 24/7 to see if it will meet my needs. I may just end up collecting all these reasonably priced automated dawn/dusk lights though (aquaticlife edge, finnex 24/7, Sat pro, E series), because I'm really liking the idea of having all my vivariums set up with some type of light like that.


The same controller works with the Sat+ Pro and the Sat+.  (Different code upload, but the conversion work has already been done)

The nice thing about standardizing on one type of light is one controller can control multiple lights, as long as they're all on the same schedule. Different models of light would need separate controllers, though.


----------



## Ct13

Hi all,
I was comparing the spec between Ecoxotic E-series 24"-36" with sat plus 24"-36". 

Seem like sat plus have more bulb and but lower wattage(18w) then e-series(32w). 

My light to soil will be around 36cm(will be hanging), Anyone can advise which should I get, as the price is like around 18USD different.


----------



## Dmarksvr

Ct13 said:


> Hi all,
> I was comparing the spec between Ecoxotic E-series 24"-36" with sat plus 24"-36".
> 
> Seem like sat plus have more bulb and but lower wattage(18w) then e-series(32w).
> 
> My light to soil will be around 36cm(will be hanging), Anyone can advise which should I get, as the price is like around 18USD different.


Well since you said 18 watts vs 32 watts, I assume you really do mean the sat + vs the E series, and not the Sat + *Pro* vs the E series. But I don't see 32 watts as listed for any of those 3 lights on drfostersmith. Maybe their website is off a bit?

Not sure where you are getting the $18 price difference either. The price difference between the 24" Sat + and either the 24"sat Pro or E series in the 24" size is about a $100, unless you found a really good price somewhere. (where?)

The closest in price/wattage to the sat +'s price/wattage for the 24" is, is the 12" E-series. That is still about a $44 difference though, and at only 12" long it might not give you the coverage you want over that tank without raising it so high that you end up wasting it's power? ...what size is your tank?

If the 12" ecoxotic will cover the tank and provide enough power it might be worth the extra money to get its automated dawn/dusk effect instead of the sat +'s manual one. 

The iAqua crossfader DIY build with sat + codes is another option that has been mentioned to get increased functionality out of the older sat +, but when you factor in the costs of the parts it is near the 12" ecoxotic in total price, then you have the DIY effort.

The Sat +* Pro* is almost as powerful as the E-series, and a bit cheaper but still significantly more expensive then the older Sat +. So if you are willing to pay for the increased power/functionality that might be a better option then the E-series in your case, but will only save you a few dollars.

If you can get it where you are, I'd look at the finnex 24/7 that is about to come out, and see if you think that might work for you. It automates the dawn/dusk (but adds a colored FX that you may or may not like), has more power (24w Vs 18w 24" sat +, or 16w 12" ecoxotic E) for the same size as the Sat + in the 24" model, and is about the same price, but you have to wait a lil longer till it starts to ship. But since you are in Singapore the 24/7 might not be an option for you :icon_frow

If you can't get it, then the Cheapest Sat + *PRO* or the 12" or 18" ecoxtic E series maybe. Sat + Pro would probably be the best compromise of the 2 though based on the little information you gave.


----------



## Ct13

Dmarksvr said:


> Well since you said 18 watts vs 32 watts, I assume you really do mean the sat + vs the E series, and not the Sat + *Pro* vs the E series. But I don't see 32 watts as listed for any of those 3 lights on drfostersmith. Maybe their website is off a bit?
> 
> Not sure where you are getting the $18 price difference either. The price difference between the 24" Sat + and either the 24"sat Pro or E series in the 24" size is about a $100, unless you found a really good price somewhere. (where?)
> 
> The closest in price/wattage to the sat +'s price/wattage for the 24" is, is the 12" E-series. That is still about a $44 difference though, and at only 12" long it might not give you the coverage you want over that tank without raising it so high that you end up wasting it's power? ...what size is your tank?
> 
> If the 12" ecoxotic will cover the tank and provide enough power it might be worth the extra money to get its automated dawn/dusk effect instead of the sat +'s manual one.
> 
> The iAqua crossfader DIY build with sat + codes is another option that has been mentioned to get increased functionality out of the older sat +, but when you factor in the costs of the parts it is near the 12" ecoxotic in total price, then you have the DIY effort.
> 
> The Sat +* Pro* is almost as powerful as the E-series, and a bit cheaper but still significantly more expensive then the older Sat +. So if you are willing to pay for the increased power/functionality that might be a better option then the E-series in your case, but will only save you a few dollars.
> 
> If you can get it where you are, I'd look at the finnex 24/7 that is about to come out, and see if you think that might work for you. It automates the dawn/dusk (but adds a colored FX that you may or may not like), has more power (24w Vs 18w 24" sat +, or 16w 12" ecoxotic E) for the same size as the Sat + in the 24" model, and is about the same price, but you have to wait a lil longer till it starts to ship. But since you are in Singapore the 24/7 might not be an option for you :icon_frow
> 
> If you can't get it, then the Cheapest Sat + *PRO* or the 12" or 18" ecoxtic E series maybe. Sat + Pro would probably be the best compromise of the 2 though based on the little information you gave.


Thanks Dmarksvr for the explanation, 
I am here in sinagpore, do not have any agent carry Finnex brand, as for the Current brand, the highest range/model is Sat plus(S$219). And the E-Series 24" - 36" model is selling at S$239. 

With your explanation, E-Series is Definitely the clear winner. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## kman

Ct13 said:


> Thanks Dmarksvr for the explanation,
> I am here in sinagpore, do not have any agent carry Finnex brand, as for the Current brand, the highest range/model is Sat plus(S$219). And the E-Series 24" - 36" model is selling at S$239.
> 
> With your explanation, E-Series is Definitely the clear winner.
> 
> Thanks so much!


The Satellite Plus PRO and the E-Series are nearly the same light, just built in a differently-shaped body. Specs are nearly identical down the line, and price is very similar as well. Wide, thin body for the Sat+ PRO, and narrow, slightly thicker body for the E-Series. Same controller on each (or at least nearly identical). Possibly the same LEDs, as well, although I haven't seen that stated explicitly by anyone who has done a tear-down. Both have a single row of very powerful, widely-spaced LEDs.

The Sat+ (non-PRO) is a VERY different light. Significantly less output, and no built in timer/controller. Very different, lower output LEDs, but a lot more of them. (Still a lot less total PAR than either of the other two) Same BODY as the Sat+ PRO but very different internally. Double row of relatively closely-spaced LEDs.


----------



## Dmarksvr

The E-series has a reflector and then there is some slight wattage and ACTUAL length differences. The Pro is cheaper, has 6500K whites and more RGBw that probably mean better color blending, and the E has 8000K whites with fewer RGBw's. Unsure if the 6500k vs 8000k make much difference since you can adjust the Kelvin with the RGBw's. 

Haven't seen the lights in person so not sure if the wattage differences, reflector, number of RGBw in correlation to the 6500k Vs 8000k make much difference.

But here are the stats on each for reference...

*Sat + PRO*
Model	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Watts	LEDs
4010	*18"* *- 24"* 16.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*20 Watts* 14-6500K/6-RGBW, 20 LEDs total

4011	*24" - 36"* 22.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*30 Watts* 20-6500K/9-RGBW, 29 LEDs total

4012	*36" - 48"* 34.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*45 Watts* 30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total

4013	*48" - 60"* 46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*60 Watts* 40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total

Read more: http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-led-fixtures/satellite-led-pro/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*E-Series*

(*Note: *The E-series starts at 12.5" while the Pro starts at 16.8", but there is only a 4watt difference either way, and the 12" E-series is a little cheaper then the pro, so it is a judgement call skipping to the next size of E- series for a more direct comparison. If you don't mind the fixture being a bit shorter then the tank and possibly needing to raise it to get coverage the 12" E might be for you)
9400: 12.5” x 2” x 1”, 16 Watts, 8 Daylight 8,000K/2 RGB LEDs, 10 LEDs total

9401: *18.5”* x 2” x 1”, *24 Watts*, 10 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 14 LEDs total
9402: *24.5” *x 2” x 1”, *32 Watts*, 16 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 20 LEDs total
9403: *36.5”* x 2” x 1”, *46 Watts*, 24 Daylight 8,000K/6 RGB LEDs, 30 LEDs total
9404: *48.5” *x 2” x 1”, *56 Watts*,32 Daylight 8,000K/8 RGB LEDs, 40 LEDs total


Read more: http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html#ixzz3ZbKOPDRu
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Personally, I'd probably go for the Pro to save a few bucks. I think the wider fixture housing might help dissipate heat better also. (But Hell, try em both!)


----------



## Ct13

Thanks all for the comparison and explanation! That's really helps a lot on making the decision.


----------



## Ct13

Dmarksvr said:


> The E-series has a reflector and then there is some slight wattage and ACTUAL length differences. The Pro is cheaper, has 6500K whites and more RGBw that probably mean better color blending, and the E has 8000K whites with fewer RGBw's. Unsure if the 6500k vs 8000k make much difference since you can adjust the Kelvin with the RGBw's.
> 
> Haven't seen the lights in person so not sure if the wattage differences, reflector, number of RGBw in correlation to the 6500k Vs 8000k make much difference.
> 
> But here are the stats on each for reference...
> 
> *Sat + PRO*
> Model	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Watts	LEDs
> 4010	*18"* *- 24"* 16.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*20 Watts* 14-6500K/6-RGBW, 20 LEDs total
> 
> 4011	*24" - 36"* 22.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*30 Watts* 20-6500K/9-RGBW, 29 LEDs total
> 
> 4012	*36" - 48"* 34.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*45 Watts* 30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total
> 
> 4013	*48" - 60"* 46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*60 Watts* 40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total
> 
> Read more: http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-led-fixtures/satellite-led-pro/
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *E-Series*
> 
> (*Note: *The E-series starts at 12.5" while the Pro starts at 16.8", but there is only a 4watt difference either way, and the 12" E-series is a little cheaper then the pro, so it is a judgement call skipping to the next size of E- series for a more direct comparison. If you don't mind the fixture being a bit shorter then the tank and possibly needing to raise it to get coverage the 12" E might be for you)
> 9400: 12.5” x 2” x 1”, 16 Watts, 8 Daylight 8,000K/2 RGB LEDs, 10 LEDs total
> 
> 9401: *18.5”* x 2” x 1”, *24 Watts*, 10 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 14 LEDs total
> 9402: *24.5” *x 2” x 1”, *32 Watts*, 16 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 20 LEDs total
> 9403: *36.5”* x 2” x 1”, *46 Watts*, 24 Daylight 8,000K/6 RGB LEDs, 30 LEDs total
> 9404: *48.5” *x 2” x 1”, *56 Watts*,32 Daylight 8,000K/8 RGB LEDs, 40 LEDs total
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html#ixzz3ZbKOPDRu
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Personally, I'd probably go for the Pro to save a few bucks. I think the wider fixture housing might help dissipate heat better also. (But Hell, try em both!)


Thanks for the detail explanation!


----------



## kman

Great breakdown, Dmarksvr! I've not seen those numbers collected for comparison before.


----------



## jeffkrol

kman said:


> Great breakdown, Dmarksvr! I've not seen those numbers collected for comparison before.


spec's above have an "issue"...
40-6500K/20-RGBW

http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-Plus-Pro-Sales-Sheet.pdf

From this sheet:
40-6500K/20-RGB......


----------



## George Willms

Hey guys, have a question for you all. I was getting good growth on my 40 breeder with one sat+ pro with the daylight led's at 100% but I didn't like the front to back light coverage so I added a second unit. Can I keep both units at 75% on the daylight led's and get similar growth? I fear that both at 100% would be too much and promote algae growth. I keep the RGB's at 100/50/50.

Here's a tank pic for you as well.


----------



## Dmarksvr

jeffkrol said:


> spec's above have an "issue"...
> 40-6500K/20-RGBW
> 
> http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-Plus-Pro-Sales-Sheet.pdf
> 
> From this sheet:
> 40-6500K/20-RGB......


Ah sorry about that... I actually always thought the "w" just referred to the fact that when all 3 are on you get white light, but now that I looked it up, I see there is actually a real difference between rgb vs rgbw. I learned some stuffz, thanks! :hihi:

PS,

Thanks for the "thanks" guys, (aka "you're welcome") :icon_smil


----------



## kman

George Willms said:


> Hey guys, have a question for you all. I was getting good growth on my 40 breeder with one sat+ pro with the daylight led's at 100% but I didn't like the front to back light coverage so I added a second unit. Can I keep both units at 75% on the daylight led's and get similar growth? I fear that both at 100% would be too much and promote algae growth. I keep the RGB's at 100/50/50.
> 
> Here's a tank pic for you as well.


Hard to say the exact spread. You're likely to get some higher PAR than before where the two lights overlap the most. I'd say give it a shot at 75%, and if you start noticing any issues in the overlap area, perhaps lower them to around 60-65%?


----------



## kep

Doesn't look like the journal links have been updated since last year, but here is my journal on a 20L with a Sat + Pro light.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=855993


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Thanks for the link, kep. I'll update it tonight.


----------



## George Willms

Brian, my journal link is in my sig if you want to add it as well.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

So i have some questions, I currently have the Satellite + and I really enjoy all of its features. I have been considering upgrading my 10 gallon to the Satellite + Pro to gain High Light in my 10 gallon but I wanted to see if anyone else had any experience or suggestions on this light with such a small tank.


----------



## Beefy

MEandYouPhoto said:


> So i have some questions, I currently have the Satellite + and I really enjoy all of its features. I have been considering upgrading my 10 gallon to the Satellite + Pro to gain High Light in my 10 gallon but I wanted to see if anyone else had any experience or suggestions on this light with such a small tank.


I use the 18-24 Sat+ Pro on a 5G Fluval Spec V. I have to run it at 30% or lower to ensure the tank isn't an algae factory - but everything still grows very fast.

It is a great piece of kit, highly recommended.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

Beefy said:


> I use the 18-24 Sat+ Pro on a 5G Fluval Spec V. I have to run it at 30% or lower to ensure the tank isn't an algae factory - but everything still grows very fast.
> 
> It is a great piece of kit, highly recommended.


Do you have it sitting directly on the tank or do you have it raised up?

Bump:


Brian_Cali77 said:


> Thanks for the link, kep. I'll update it tonight.


Brian could you also please add mine to the list. The link is in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## Beefy

MEandYouPhoto said:


> Do you have it sitting directly on the tank or do you have it raised up?


Directly on the tank.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

I had an idea that I wanted to throw out to see if it would work. I am planning to get a Satellite Planted Plus Pro for my 10 gallon. But currently I have a Planted Plus. Would it be possible to use the Planted Plus Pro as the white light in the tank and the Planted Plus as the fish color light. If so how would you configure the two lights so that the fish and plants pop but the tank doesn't look purple.


----------



## kep

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Thanks for the link, kep. I'll update it tonight.


Thanks!



MEandYouPhoto said:


> So i have some questions, I currently have the Satellite + and I really enjoy all of its features. I have been considering upgrading my 10 gallon to the Satellite + Pro to gain High Light in my 10 gallon but I wanted to see if anyone else had any experience or suggestions on this light with such a small tank.


I have a 24-36" Sat + Pro on my 20g long and it's doing great. I've yet to dim the lights. It's a new setup though with no fish yet so I've got the CO2 cranked way up so my drop checker is yellow. The tank is 12" tall and 10" to the substrate. Once I get it settled and ready for fish I plan to dim it to about 70-75% and lower the CO2. I'm going to watch from there and see if any algae develops and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Zoomy

Finally got my plants yesterday, got my CO2 up and running, and started my 50g on fishless cycle. It looks GREAT! I have the 36" Sat+ Pro and could not be happier -- I swear my plants have already grown and become more vibrant overnight, in spite of having been in a shipping box for 48 hours. Tank is 36x18x18 and I'm actually considering getting a 24" to illuminate the front of the tank, more. 36 is set for ideal plant growth. I'm thinking a 24 set to more neutral color densities would be a nice balance, since there are fewer plants at the front of the tank and that's where fish will have more room for schooling, etc. It would help fill in some shadows, too, since having the 36 near the back illuminate the back of the tank well, but there's some definite drop-off in the front 6" or so of the tank.

Before I do this, would the controllers still work independently, or would a single controller override and end up setting both units?


----------



## jeffkrol

Zoomy said:


> Before I do this, would the controllers still work independently, or would a single controller override and end up setting both units?


Depends where the IR sensor is pointing..


----------



## Zoomy

jeffkrol said:


> Depends where the IR sensor is pointing..


Ahhh...so they'd have the same frequency. That is what I suspected. That remote is totally NOT sensitive, either. I pretty much have to be sitting in front of it and aiming right at it for it to respond. So maybe if a 2nd one were mounted on the other side of my stand that that would work just fine. I'm thinking the basic Satellite (non plus/pro) with ramp timer would suit my needs, too. I don't need 2 stupidly expensive, fancy lights when the 2nd is just for fill/accent, anyhow.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

What's up Sat+ Club!! 

I know it's like a Corvette engine on a golf cart, but here's my Mr. Aqua 3g Long rocking a Sat+ PRO! Have to run this bad boy at >25% max power during my photoperiod. But given the automation and cool fun-factor this light has to offer, I'm really enjoying this little pico (low-tech) tank! 





























Follow the path beyond the mountains into an enchanted forest (corny, I know... could't think of anything else clever to say). 










Close up artistic shot. Yes, I designed the 12G Club Sticker!  










I just love how this Ohko Stone presents opportunities to stick these Anubias Petite plants in it. There's like mini pots all over these stones. 









Having fun with the various color modes on the Sat+ Pro:


















I believe the added red spectrum from the Sat+ Pro is getting the Hygro Sunset to color up. This plant is a beast as it grows in ALL conditions -- this one is low tech with very little (if any) ferts / no carbon or excel either -- yet still coloring up. Didn't think that was going to happen.


----------



## biglos201

Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomy

2ish months into it and I'm already tired of having to remove my lights every time I need to do anything in my tank that involves removal of the glass canopy pieces (my 36x18 tank has 2), especially since the one on the left is turned sideways to accommodate my filtration tubes -- so no simply sliding the lights back to lift the lid piece. Gotta have the canopies to keep heat in the tanks when it's cold in the house and keep jumpy/crawly critters in, too. Plus it's tough to see in the tank when the lights are not above. 

I'm contemplating some sort of means of suspending my lights over the tank...either with some wall brackets or some contraption rigged from ceiling hooks. I've seen lots of systems with attachments intended for specific lights -- nothing for Current's Satellite lights.

Any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## HBdirtbag

Just ordered the pro for a 120p I'm picking up. Currently have a + on another tank and am happy but wanted a medium / high light. 

How has this done in growing reds,etc for you guys?


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

Zoomy said:


> 2ish months into it and I'm already tired of having to remove my lights every time I need to do anything in my tank that involves removal of the glass canopy pieces (my 36x18 tank has 2), especially since the one on the left is turned sideways to accommodate my filtration tubes -- so no simply sliding the lights back to lift the lid piece. Gotta have the canopies to keep heat in the tanks when it's cold in the house and keep jumpy/crawly critters in, too. Plus it's tough to see in the tank when the lights are not above.
> 
> I'm contemplating some sort of means of suspending my lights over the tank...either with some wall brackets or some contraption rigged from ceiling hooks. I've seen lots of systems with attachments intended for specific lights -- nothing for Current's Satellite lights.
> 
> Any ideas/recommendations?


I am actually in a similar boat but on a much smaller scale (10 gallon) I am actually looking into so acrylic risers to give me some clearance above the glass lids. I don't have the ability to suspend my lights so I may add adjustable risers.

Bump:


HBdirtbag said:


> Just ordered the pro for a 120p I'm picking up. Currently have a + on another tank and am happy but wanted a medium / high light.
> 
> How has this done in growing reds,etc for you guys?


I have had my Ludwigia Repens growing like crazy and they are showing me reds that I never saw before with my Satellite Planted Plus.


----------



## George Willms

HBdirtbag said:


> Just ordered the pro for a 120p I'm picking up. Currently have a + on another tank and am happy but wanted a medium / high light.
> 
> How has this done in growing reds,etc for you guys?


I'll let you judge for yourself:


----------



## HBdirtbag

Right on to both of you guys. What settings are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Willms

I've got two over this tank currently for better coverage. I run them both for 8 hours and 15 minutes a day. White: 70%, Red: 100%, Blue: 100%, Green: 50%


----------



## CamoCop

Been a couple months since getting my Sat+ Pro but finally getting around to taking some photos. I have the 18" on a 10g. All colors are turned down to about 30% for an 8 hour period. Flourish excel is dosed daily until I can implement CO2. No real algae problems but new plants do get covered in a brown film for the first week or so after being planted, then it disappears. This is my first planted tank and somewhat of a propogation tank for a 20g South America biotope I would like to do. Comments, questions, and critiques are welcomed.


----------



## HBdirtbag

FYI, Amazon has the 48-60" pro on sale for $205 right now. I actually ordered a second as I haven't been happy with the coverage front to back on my 120p. 

I had been debating just adding a plus vs the pro. But at $200 it pushed me to press the buy button. 


Warning, they are not in stock and said shipping is 2-4 weeks out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leemacnyc

*Need help dialing in...*

I posted this in the general lighting section, but not getting any replies.

I recently flooded my 11.4g after a 2-month DSM. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/928177-flooded-1st-iwagumi-mraqua-11-4g.html I'm still trying to determine optimal light settings.

I think the Full Spectrum (100 PAR @ 7 in.) would be overkill & have decided to use one of the cloud cover settings (labeled G in the image); which varies from 85-93 PAR @ 7 in. This tank is wider than a regular 10g. I'm running 2 fixtures & getting overlap in the center.

It's been about 3 weeks since flooding and I'm getting diatomous & blue-green algae. The diatom I was expecting, but not sure how to tackle the blue-green. Should I try one of the lower cloud cover settings? (E or F).

Factors:
Dosing EI
Co2 is cranking
Lights are on 7 hours daily
Substrate is between 6 in.-9 in. from LED's

Regarding the image, Surface PAR values are on top and 7 in. PAR value are on the bottom

I know it's a lot to process, but any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## DGarone

I think I keep mine on G on my 12 gallon long. I didn't really have problems with too much light on full spectrum, I just didn't like the color. G, if I'm correct about it being the one I use, basically just slowly rotates colors. I like that it's constantly changing the look, because I can't seem to decide on a color setting I usually use.


----------



## DavidZ

OK, after watching an dreading - I am sold, lol

Petco is having a sale plus $10 off promo
Just ordered a 48inch


----------



## Calestus

DavidZ said:


> OK, after watching an dreading - I am sold, lol
> 
> Petco is having a sale plus $10 off promo
> Just ordered a 48inch


That is for the Plus version. Not the Plus Pro, just want to make sure you were aware mate.


----------



## DavidZ

Yes, I am using it for the low to med, low tech non Co2 tank.
Calestus, you don't think I went with the right fixture, or the price?


----------



## Calestus

DavidZ said:


> Yes, I am using it for the low to med, low tech non Co2 tank.
> Calestus, you don't think I went with the right fixture, or the price?


Should be a solid light for low tech, you may end up wanting two because of the light distribution in your tank though.


----------



## DavidZ

Are there any brackets to raise the light 2-3 inches from the tanks glass?


----------



## Calestus

~30 Days from a 2" stem to 17+". 

Sat+Pro, nice light.


----------



## SL Dan

A few weeks ago in a different thread, I mentioned:


SL Dan said:


> ...Current USA sells their refurbished lights on the popular auction site. They price them depending on condition but here's what I'm seeing:
> 
> Current-USA 48" Satellite Freshwater LED Plus - Refurbished - $50-68 (+ $16 shipping).
> 
> Maybe a bit of stretch, but would give significantly more light if you decide to change things later:
> 
> Current-USA 48" Satellite Plus Pro - Refurbished - $156-189 (+$17 shipping).
> 
> To find them easily on eBay, search for the model number plus a dash and either "A" or "B", which is how they indicate the condition. So, these terms as searches should find them quickly:
> 
> Current 4008-A
> Current 4008-B
> Current 4013-A
> Current 4013-B
> 
> For what it's worth, I bought a single new 48" Current Plus Pro on my 75 gallon tank. I'm running CO2. I'm debating getting a second Plus Pro as I'm not crazy about the light distribution and don't want to raise the fixture. If I do, I'll get a refurbed unit.


Last week I received my refurbished Current +Pro "4013-B" to add to my existing one. The light showed up in a new looking box and everything was packaged well. Most of the bits (cords, remote, etc) looked new, or nearly so. The light itself had water spots all over it, except for the clear lens part. The lens looks perfectly new with no water spots. I used some vinegar and cleaned the rest of the light, it turned out nearly new - no more water spots. I promptly put it on my tank and verified all it's functionality. Everything appears to work and has been working without a flaw for the past week.

So, anyway I just thought I'd share my positive experience with the refurbished Current +Pro. It might be an option for someone looking to save a few bucks. I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## isonychia

Does anyone know how par data relates to adjusting the RGBW color channel setting on the Sat + Pro?

I have emailed Current and left 2 voicemails and never received a response.
BTW very poor customer service.

Per Current the Sat Plus Pro at 12" depth is 100+ PAR. I believe (not sure) that PAR data is with ALL RGBW color channels set at 100 strength. I think it's the YELLOW color preset button on the controller:
http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Sat-Plus-Pro-Instructions-Rev.pdf
(from page 6 pdf spec sheet on currents website)
Full Spectrum
Excellent for heavily planted aquariums, 
this color spectrum runs all of the white, 
red, green and blue LEDs at full power.

What I need to know is how do I REDUCE PAR from 100+ to say 60 PAR?

is it:
R: 60
G: 60
B: 60
W: 60

or:
R: 100
G: 100
B: 100
W: 60

Thanks,
iso


----------



## DavidZ

What are the ideal setting on a Satellite + for a mid light planted 75GL.
Trying not to go too bright on a discus tank.


----------



## jeffkrol

isonychia said:


> What I need to know is how do I REDUCE PAR from 100+ to say 60 PAR?
> 
> is it:
> R: 60
> G: 60
> B: 60
> W: 60
> 
> Thanks,
> iso


PAR by definition includes all light between 400-700nm.
Right or wrong, every bandwidth is equal weighted.

So reducing all to 60% you reduce PAR to 60% of 100.

there a LOT of assumptions here (inc. which PAR meter they used and if their dimming is PWM)
but what I said is the easiest way to reduce PAR a certain percent w/ a fair amount of accuracy..


----------



## Chalkbass

Just ordered my sat+ pro for my not yet purchased 30g.

Feels good man.


----------



## isonychia

jeffkrol said:


> PAR by definition includes all light between 400-700nm.
> Right or wrong, every bandwidth is equal weighted.
> 
> So reducing all to 60% you reduce PAR to 60% of 100.
> 
> there a LOT of assumptions here (inc. which PAR meter they used and if their dimming is PWM)
> but what I said is the easiest way to reduce PAR a certain percent w/ a fair amount of accuracy..


Hi Jeff, thanks for the info.

I just spoke with Current.

As you suggested, they said to reduce ALL RGBW channels to the same amount to get a reduced PAR.

So for 70 par, RGBW set to 70 and so on.

I asked about the combination of RGB set to 100 and W set to 70 and they said that would generate MORE THAN 70 PAR.

They explained the reasoning, but I will not try and reiterate it here as I would be explaining it wrong. 

Thanks for your help.
iso


----------



## jeffkrol

isonychia said:


> i asked about the combination of rgb set to 100 and w set to 70 and they said that would generate more than 70 par.


92.5...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Banner URL's updated and fixed.


----------



## hachi

Hello! I got a bunch of cash for Christmas and was thinking of upgrading my lighting. I've been looking at the Satellites, and thought I'd ask a couple questions about them, if that's okay.

I currently have a Finnex Stingray on my 20 gallon long. Low tech, no co2, only root tabs and weekly ferts. It's mediumly planted with low to mid light plants. The Stingray is nice, but I love the idea of having a ramp up/down in the mornings and at night. I have a feeling the Satellites that have sunrise/sunsets stuff might be too much light for my shallow tank.

My ideal lighting set up would be:
30 minute ramp up
3 hours on
3 hours off/very cloudy
3 hours on
30 minute ramp down

I'm not sure if the Satellites would be too strong, or could be programmed like I'm hoping, since I have no experience with them. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SL Dan

hachi said:


> ...
> My ideal lighting set up would be:
> 30 minute ramp up
> 3 hours on
> 3 hours off/very cloudy
> 3 hours on
> 30 minute ramp down
> 
> I'm not sure if the Satellites would be too strong, or could be programmed like I'm hoping, since I have no experience with them. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


The good news about the Satellite Plus Pro is that it can be dimmed and you can use the timer feature with any level of brightness you would want. So, it would not be too strong.

But, out of the box, the Satellites won't do a cycle like that. The only thing that they do is ramp up and down (15 minute) for on and off. It's a rather basic timer. You can control the color and brightness of daylight, but you can't automate multiple cycles per day.

There are ways with Arduino controllers to give different ramp options (see iAqua Lite for example), but I imagine there would be similar/better ways to add dimmer/ramp functions to the Finnex.


----------



## hachi

SL Dan said:


> The good news about the Satellite Plus Pro is that it can be dimmed and you can use the timer feature with any level of brightness you would want. So, it would not be too strong.
> 
> But, out of the box, the Satellites won't do a cycle like that. The only thing that they do is ramp up and down (15 minute) for on and off. It's a rather basic timer. You can control the color and brightness of daylight, but you can't automate multiple cycles per day.
> 
> There are ways with Arduino controllers to give different ramp options (see iAqua Lite for example), but I imagine there would be similar/better ways to add dimmer/ramp functions to the Finnex.


Thank you so much for the reply. I'll look into a dimmer to add to the Finnex. Thanks so much.


----------



## causeofhim

I now have my nice 150 gal tank with overflow and sump and would like to set it up as an easy, low maintenance, planted tank. I bought a Current Satellite Freshwater LED+. Will this give me enough light at the substrate level of my tank to grow low light plants (the tank is 30" deep) or should I supplement with some HOT5s?


----------



## biglos201

Here's my 12 gallon long complete with current plus pro








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefer94

Quick questions, I read through tons of this but stopped around page 49  If this has been addressed, sorry!

I have the Satellite+ on a grow-out tank. Currently it runs on a wall timer. I had high hopes when I bought it for the pro controller, but alas - looks like the single ramp will have to do. Questions:

Let's say the light has ramped off, and I need to do a water change or attend to something requiring some light. Is the timer killing the power to the light? Can it be turned back on with the remote for maintenance, or a button on the timer?

If so, can it resume the timer cycle when I'm done? Like, if someone comes by (after lights cycle off) and I want to turn on the moonlights manually for some mood  . Can I then turn them back off when they leave, and not interrupt the normal progress of the timer? Like a "resume" button?

Also, what happens to the single ramp timer in the case of a power outage? Does it remember the settings? I know the light does, but what about the timer?

Thanks!

Aside - I find it ridiculous that people with basic Arduino knowledge can DIY an awesome, working controller for this light but Current can't seem to do it  Either way, it's ultimately not why I bought it so I guess that's ok for my needs.


----------



## SNAXX

Thomas.w said:


>


Haha... That air triangle reminds me of Sandy Cheeks dome in Bikkini Bottom. (Spongebob Squarepants reference.... I have kids.... I swear...)


----------



## Linwood

Reefer94 said:


> I have the Satellite+ on a grow-out tank. Currently it runs on a wall timer. I had high hopes when I bought it for the pro controller, but alas - looks like the single ramp will have to do. Questions:
> 
> Let's say the light has ramped off, and I need to do a water change or attend to something requiring some light. Is the timer killing the power to the light? Can it be turned back on with the remote for maintenance, or a button on the timer?
> .....etc


I do not KNOW the answer to your question, as I found the entire ramp-timer documentation and contradictory answers so confusing I did not even consider buying one.

I know it is not the one you wanted to hear, the best answer for those lights is a computer control. I chose to do it with a raspberry pi (also posted), others do with arduino. They work nicely. They are a bit of a pain to build (I wanted less pain so I did mine headless and use a web interface so it has far fewer components than those with displays and buttons).

The real, already packaged answer is get the LED + Pro, or another light with a proper built in timer as well as remote.

For the LED+ the best off-the-shelf timer frankly is a $10 from a hardware store which has a "on" button as well, you can then touch that button to do cleaning, touch it again to turn it back off (at which point it reverts to the cycle times). The LED+ goes back to whatever mode you last set it with the remote when it comes back on. These do not provide any ramp up/down. At least you know how those work, not the crappy documentation from Current on their various Ramp timers, or the high cost.

By the way, I have six of the LED+ fixtures. I do like them. Reliable, bright enough, etc. But ramp timers are a real failure of design.


----------



## Reefer94

Linwood said:


> I do not KNOW the answer to your question, as I found the entire ramp-timer documentation and contradictory answers so confusing I did not even consider buying one.
> 
> I know it is not the one you wanted to hear, the best answer for those lights is a computer control. I chose to do it with a raspberry pi (also posted), others do with arduino. They work nicely. They are a bit of a pain to build (I wanted less pain so I did mine headless and use a web interface so it has far fewer components than those with displays and buttons).
> 
> The real, already packaged answer is get the LED + Pro, or another light with a proper built in timer as well as remote.
> 
> For the LED+ the best off-the-shelf timer frankly is a $10 from a hardware store which has a "on" button as well, you can then touch that button to do cleaning, touch it again to turn it back off (at which point it reverts to the cycle times). The LED+ goes back to whatever mode you last set it with the remote when it comes back on. These do not provide any ramp up/down. At least you know how those work, not the crappy documentation from Current on their various Ramp timers, or the high cost.
> 
> By the way, I have six of the LED+ fixtures. I do like them. Reliable, bright enough, etc. But ramp timers are a real failure of design.


Yeah, it's all quite confusing. I have this light from a while back, so it's in use. It's on a "secondary" tank, the main tank is running the Radion XR15 FW. The question is whether or not to get the ramp timer. I'm thinking not at this point, the 15 min fade probably wouldn't be missed. Actually I only bought it because it was cheaper than buying new T5 bulbs for my old fixture, which were due to be changed, and were pushing too much light anyway  

Had I done a bit more research, I'd have gotten the pro or the E-Series. But I have this now, and it works, so I thought I'd ask about some of the limitations of the ramp timer. Doing a DIY isn't totally out of the question, guess it amounts to how much effort I want to put into a "second" tank that is essentially for scrap plants.

Still, if anyone else can comment on the questions it would help finalize my choice. Thanks!


----------



## Linwood

Reefer94 said:


> Doing a DIY isn't totally out of the question, guess it amounts to how much effort I want to put into a "second" tank that is essentially for scrap plants.


Well, scrap plants hardly will care if it has a nice gentle ramp. :smile2:

One nice thing about the various controllers (I think all of them) is that they could be easily changed to also do other lights that have IR based remote controls. Not all do of course, but some do.

On mine, I had one controller doing 4 lights over a large tank, and 2 lights on 2 tanks in parallel, and while they were all the same type light, I could have easily controlled other IR lights at the same time and thus with the same schedule, just add new output codes for the new lights, so a "Blue" sends two codes, one for the LED+, one for fixture X.


----------



## Julie7778

Hello everyone! I'm thinking of joining the club soon, but I'm not sure which light to get. I have a 60P and I'm hoping to grow an HC carpet. Would the Current plus and A normal current be good? Or are two current plus' better?


----------



## Kurdt

Hey there! I have a plus pro and I love it. Been doing a dry start for a couple weeks now on HC She's starting to carpet as we speak. I highly suggest the pro. I also have a 60P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurdt

Also yes one pro should be more than enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurdt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

Julie7778 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm thinking of joining the club soon, but I'm not sure which light to get. I have a 60P and I'm hoping to grow an HC carpet. Would the Current plus and A normal current be good? Or are two current plus' better?


I've got a plus pro hung up and it's awesome on my 12 gallon long. 36 inch fixture. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vanish

causeofhim said:


> I now have my nice 150 gal tank with overflow and sump and would like to set it up as an easy, low maintenance, planted tank. I bought a Current Satellite Freshwater LED+. Will this give me enough light at the substrate level of my tank to grow low light plants (the tank is 30" deep) or should I supplement with some HOT5s?


It is going to be very low light on a 30 inch deep tank. The 48 inch fixture is just enough to give me good low light results on my 75G (~21 inch tall)


----------



## Santose2008

I have a low tech planted aquarium and my lights are Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus. I want to know what are some people lightning schedule, to get the best results for low tech plants. Right now I am breaking my light schedule up to not burn my plants up. 

Here is my schedule now because I need my tank to work around my work schedule in the morning. The reason for that so I can check my tank out before I leave. 

5:30am-8:30am 3 hours on
8:30am-11:30am 3 hours off
11:30am-2:30pm 2 hours on
2:30pm- 3:30pm 1 hour off
3:30pm-6:30pm 3 hours on 

So that would give me 8 hours on for lights and 16 hours lights off. 

When I tried to do the full 8 hours on straight, it felt like I was burning my plants. When I started to break it up like this, my plants started to look better. Now my tank is still going through it's nitrogen cycle as of this point. I want to know, will this lighting schedule affect my fishes, when I add them into the tank?


----------



## Aquatic Delight

hope everyone still loves their's. I have been running mine since I got it shortly after they came out :-D


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yup me too! Still using their sister company's e-Series too!! Great products. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Anyone here use a single Satellite+ (non pro version) on a 12g long rimless? I'm too lazy to look up the PAR on that tank, so anyone know and is that capable of carpet plants like HC? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Anyone here use a single Satellite+ (non pro version) on a 12g long rimless? I'm too lazy to look up the PAR on that tank, so anyone know and is that capable of carpet plants like HC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I have a link in my signature!


----------

